# HOLIDAY PENDANT 2019



## Suzil

Following @Stardust Andromeda advise and starting a thread on this topic! Never too early, right? Please share any information you may have about this year’s holiday pendant!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Now we can start guessing!


----------



## Suzil

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Now we can start guessing!


I am with you! Guilloche with the diamond would be amazing!!!


----------



## JewelryLover101

Could it be blue agate or is that too transparent of a material to work with the diamond center?


----------



## klynneann

JewelryLover101 said:


> Could it be blue agate or is that too transparent of a material to work with the diamond center?


Given that they're having a hard time sourcing enough material for the 5 and 10 motif pieces as it is, I would be surprised if it was blue agate.


----------



## JewelryLover101

klynneann said:


> Given that they're having a hard time sourcing enough material for the 5 and 10 motif pieces as it is, I would be surprised if it was blue agate.



Hmm...yes probably, unless they are intentionally limiting supply of the agate.  My vote is still for the guilloche - that would be gorgeous!


----------



## Storm Spirit

I hope it's something pink... was too slow on the pink sevres porcelain and have been kicking myself since.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Here we go again...!!!


----------



## hopiko

If I recall correctly, we didn't ind out for certain until September last year so this will be a VERY long summer!!!
That said...hoping for agate, or better yet....turquoise!!


----------



## lynne_ross

Suzil said:


> I am with you! Guilloche with the diamond would be amazing!!!


Oh I hope this is it!


----------



## lynne_ross

I hope it is not agate since I bought the 10 motif necklace. Hoping for guilloche!


----------



## bhurry

Yes, let the guessing begin❤️❤️❤️❤️.  I too am hoping for something pink but would love a turquoise, i know wishful thinking


----------



## nicole0612

Since we have been asking for a blue stone holiday pendant for years and have been getting various tones of brown and tan instead, I will go in a different direction and say I hope for the resurrection of the red/orange coral.


----------



## lisawhit

I cannot even guess.....no clue......


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ohhhh how exciting! No clue what it is but can’t wait to hear the  intel!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Suzil said:


> I am with you! Guilloche with the diamond would be amazing!!!


That would be amazing!!!!


----------



## Suzil

Israeli_Flava said:


> That would be amazing!!!!


Yessss... a girl can dream


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

A white guilloche with yellow borders/beading. I wonder how that would look. I am so bad at photoshopping!


----------



## susan08

Hope it’s blue agate or turquoise.......This was my dream last year, so I don’t think they will do any of them. Hmmm, maybe a new store like gold mother of pearl. They never done “pure metal + diamond” before. Doubt if they will change the pattern of “stone + diamond”.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Do the holiday pendants sell for the same price every year....or does it depend on the material used?


----------



## L etoile

A single guilloche pendant would be amazing! Esp with diamonds!


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Since were all waiting patiently....can you guys tell me what the last few years holiday options were? I know 2018 was a tan MOP. How long has VCA been doing a holiday pendant? Thx...just trying to educate myself


----------



## ShoooSh

Suzil said:


> I am with you! Guilloche with the diamond would be amazing!!!


It would look gorgeous indeed but I kinda find it very similar to last year’s pendant, both would be gold toned with centered diamond ..
I also have a feeling that VCA kept blue agate stone for this year’s holiday pendant .. ameen


----------



## ShoooSh

and yes Im glad this thread has already started !!❣️


----------



## ShoooSh

Mustwork4bags said:


> Since were all waiting patiently....can you guys tell me what the last few years holiday options were? I know 2018 was a tan MOP. How long has VCA been doing a holiday pendant? Thx...just trying to educate myself


2017 was the bull eye (brownish/reddish stone)
2018 was the YGMOP


----------



## Mustwork4bags

ShoooSh said:


> 2017 was the bull eye (brownish/reddish stone)
> 2018 was the YGMOP


Awesome...thank you so much!! This gives me an idea of what has already been done. Yay!! I hope it’s a good one this year


----------



## rhm

I hope they do another holiday exclusive earrings!


----------



## ShoooSh

rhm said:


> I hope they do another holiday exclusive earrings!


Ameen to this!!


----------



## Fine Frenzy

I want sth dark, with yellow gold.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopiko said:


> If I recall correctly, we didn't ind out for certain until September last year so this will be a VERY long summer!!!
> That said...hoping for agate, or better yet....turquoise!!


Turquoise would be dreamy....
A must have.


----------



## Bee-licious

I want it to be bleu agate!!!


----------



## Bee-licious

lynne_ross said:


> I hope it is not agate since I bought the 10 motif necklace. Hoping for guilloche!


I’m in the opposite boat, haha! Put a deposit down for the guilloche so I’m hoping the pendant will be bleu agate lol


----------



## susan08

It feels like blue agate source is sufficient than we thought. Most preorders came in earlier than estimated date. Hope it’s blue agate with diamond then!!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

I really hope it’s in white gold! Blue agate in white gold...that would be so gorgeous


----------



## Meowwu

Mm... letter wood or crystal! lol


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Meowwu said:


> Mm... letter wood or crystal! lol


Letterwood would look nearly identical to the bullseye. RC is possibly too translucent for a holiday pendant. 
My guess is blue agate for 2019


----------



## cloee

texasgirliegirl said:


> Letterwood would look nearly identical to the bullseye. RC is possibly too translucent for a holiday pendant.
> My guess is blue agate for 2019



your guesses are always on point so this sounds promising


----------



## mokolya

I'm still living in my delusions of them doing the grey mother of pearl again


----------



## Brennamom

mokolya said:


> I'm still living in my delusions of them doing the grey mother of pearl again


SO.MUCH.THIS!


----------



## JewelryLover101

mokolya said:


> I'm still living in my delusions of them doing the grey mother of pearl again


There is a grey mother of pearl from 2014 available on Fashionphile right now in case you missed out and are interested!


----------



## foxyqt

mokolya said:


> I'm still living in my delusions of them doing the grey mother of pearl again



Ughhh me tooooo!


----------



## aki_sato

texasgirliegirl said:


> Letterwood would look nearly identical to the bullseye. RC is possibly too translucent for a holiday pendant.
> My guess is blue agate for 2019


This!!!

A girl can dream...


----------



## Elegantlytwist

And I want a pink!


----------



## Candy_landy

Elegantlytwist said:


> And I want a pink!


Pink was 2 years ago


----------



## bhurry

How nice would it be to get a turqouise holiday pendant, well a girl can dream right


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Candy_landy said:


> Pink was 2 years ago


@sammix3 you gotta give me yours if VCA doesn’t come up with a pink soon!


----------



## Suzil

Anyone with any juicy info? can’t believe we are in August already!


----------



## bhurry

Ikr. 


Suzil said:


> Anyone with any juicy info? can’t believe we are in August already!


 Ikr!!  Come on people, give us some info


----------



## ShoooSh

anyone?


----------



## hopiko

I went back and looked at last years thread and the info seem to hit here around September 10 and the pendant was released on October 1.  Looks like we probably have a few more weeks to wait!  I hope that they do earrings, too!!!


----------



## mokolya

JewelryLover101 said:


> There is a grey mother of pearl from 2014 available on Fashionphile right now in case you missed out and are interested!


Thanks..I tried to search for it but it looks like it's not available anymore .


----------



## tempurabits

Do they ever repeat past holiday pendants? I really like the onyx with the diamond.. or perhaps they would release one with a rose gold chain instead or something?

I;m thinking of getting the oynx alhambra necklace .. thinking if i should wait and see what the holiday pendant is though


----------



## JewelryLover101

tempurabits said:


> Do they ever repeat past holiday pendants? I really like the onyx with the diamond.. or perhaps they would release one with a rose gold chain instead or something?
> 
> I;m thinking of getting the oynx alhambra necklace .. thinking if i should wait and see what the holiday pendant is though


I think in the “early” years they did every variation of white mother of pearl - yellow gold, rose gold, white gold.  Other than that, I don’t think they have (as of yet) repeated a stone.  The onyx from 2016 was in rose gold.


----------



## tempurabits

JewelryLover101 said:


> I think in the “early” years they did every variation of white mother of pearl - yellow gold, rose gold, white gold.  Other than that, I don’t think they have (as of yet) repeated a stone.  The onyx from 2016 was in rose gold.



 Oo if the 2016 was a rose gold.. maybe they'll do one in gold  Hmm or i'm hoping for a nice colour that isn't the MOP. I never take my jewellery off  

I held the oynx ring with diamond against my neck that day and the diamond really makes the pendant pop a lot more.


----------



## Gal4Dior

mokolya said:


> Thanks..I tried to search for it but it looks like it's not available anymore .


You may find a 2015 gray MOP LE  on there soon. I’m begrudgingly selling it to Fashiphile as they offer a slightly less insulting quote over the others. I hope the mark up on that site after it’s listed isn’t horrible. Good luck!  it’s gorgeous, but I’m not a porous stone kinda gal. It would be a waste to me.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Can anyone give me a cost range in USD for the holiday pendant? I know it depends on what it's made of. I recently bought my first piece and the SA mentioned the holiday pendant and thought I would like it, so I would need to go about saving...


----------



## nicole0612

BittyMonkey said:


> Can anyone give me a cost range in USD for the holiday pendant? I know it depends on what it's made of. I recently bought my first piece and the SA mentioned the holiday pendant and thought I would like it, so I would need to go about saving...


Last year’s was about $3500. I don’t think that Gold MOP is a costly material, so it could go higher this year.


----------



## kimber418

I think this would make an awesome 2019 Holiday Pendant.  Just a suggestion VCA! 
I would love to see if anyone else has one they would love VCA to offer.


----------



## Suzil

kimber418 said:


> I think this would make an awesome 2019 Holiday Pendant.  Just a suggestion VCA!
> I would love to see if anyone else has one they would love VCA to offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4513821


Right there with you! This is my exact wish!!


----------



## gagabag

kimber418 said:


> I think this would make an awesome 2019 Holiday Pendant.  Just a suggestion VCA!
> I would love to see if anyone else has one they would love VCA to offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4513821


Love it!  Are you listening, VCA?!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

kimber418 said:


> I think this would make an awesome 2019 Holiday Pendant.  Just a suggestion VCA!
> I would love to see if anyone else has one they would love VCA to offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4513821


I  that! 

Can you do one with agate??


----------



## ShoooSh

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I  that!
> 
> Can you do one with agate??


Yes Please


----------



## kimber418

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I  that!
> 
> Can you do one with agate??


Yes I can post it later/  My son does it and he lives in a time zone 12 hours earlier than me.


----------



## LadyCupid

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I  that!
> 
> Can you do one with agate??


----------



## kimber418

I would love one of these!!!  This is a perfect summer pendant!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Agate with diamond is TDF! completely my preference!


----------



## Phoenix123

I want!!


----------



## Parisluxury

That would be perfect!!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Here we go again...!!!


I did a search to find this thread, before long it will be started in January.
I put on my 2018 Gold MOP Holiday Pendant and thought “I wonder what 2019 will be?” and then decided to search and see if the thread had already been started.  I am very glad to see has!♥️


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> I think this would make an awesome 2019 Holiday Pendant.  Just a suggestion VCA!
> I would love to see if anyone else has one they would love VCA to offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4513821


Kimber, although gorgeous, this combo reminds me of the look of last years gold MOP, in that the overall look is YG with no colored stone to break up the all gold look.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Turquoise would be dreamy....
> A must have.


♥️♥️♥️♥️♥️♥️


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Letterwood would look nearly identical to the bullseye. RC is possibly too translucent for a holiday pendant.
> My guess is blue agate for 2019


I would be very happy with bleu agate!♥️


----------



## lynne_ross

lynne_ross said:


> I hope it is not agate since I bought the 10 motif necklace. Hoping for guilloche!


I am changing my guess since vca launched a guilloche pendent. Blue agate would be beautiful but I am not sure vca would do in a pendent with a gold back given it is translucent. So I am going to guess grey mop with rose gold given the popularity of the grey SOs.


----------



## PennyD2911

lynne_ross said:


> I am changing my guess since vca launched a guilloche pendent. Blue agate would be beautiful but I am not sure vca would do in a pendent with a gold back given it is translucent. So I am going to guess grey mop with rose gold given the popularity of the grey SOs.


Do you think VCA would do grey MOP again so soon after using it for the 2015 Holiday Pendant?


----------



## lynne_ross

PennyD2911 said:


> Do you think VCA would do grey MOP again so soon after using it for the 2015 Holiday Pendant?


Yes given how many times they did white mop. So my guess is grey mop or a new stone - would love a new stone!


----------



## PennyD2911

lynne_ross said:


> Yes given how many times they did white mop. So my guess is grey mop or a new stone - would love a new stone!


Yes, they did white MOP in all three colors of gold and in a sort time frame, gray MOP would make a lot of people very happy.


----------



## bhurry

I would really like to see a new stone this year.  I guess we will find out soon


----------



## susan08

Still no intel?! Hope it’s blue agate but want to see what it looks like with gold back!


----------



## gagabag

It’s been too quiet or maybe it’s been like that all along. It was quite exciting last year with the 50th anniv roll out of many limited pieces. Not much happening this year, apart from the lapis butterfly and perlee colours. Even the bleu agate was from last year! I am getting restless waiting....


----------



## hopiko

gagabag said:


> It’s been too quiet or maybe it’s been like that all along. It was quite exciting last year with the 50th anniv roll out of many limited pieces. Not much happening this year, apart from the lapis butterfly and perlee colours. Even the bleu agate was from last year! I am getting restless waiting....


Right???  It seems to have been forever since we have seen anything new and exciting!


----------



## Bee-licious

lynne_ross said:


> I am changing my guess since vca launched a guilloche pendent. Blue agate would be beautiful but I am not sure vca would do in a pendent with a gold back given it is translucent. So I am going to guess grey mop with rose gold given the popularity of the grey SOs.


I would get the grey in heartbeat. Seriously. 

How much do holiday pendants usually go for?


----------



## CKT

I have a grey MOP with rose gold holiday pendant. They released it quite a few years ago


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

Bee-licious said:


> I would get the grey in heartbeat. Seriously.
> 
> How much do holiday pendants usually go for?


I think last year’s was about $3500


----------



## TankerToad

Keep popping in here for an update ! Should be soon now


----------



## tempurabits

When do they usually release the info for the holiday pendants?
All the sas keep saying oh we don't know until the actual launch day of oct 1st


----------



## nicole0612

tempurabits said:


> When do they usually release the info for the holiday pendants?
> All the sas keep saying oh we don't know until the actual launch day of oct 1st


It usually leaks out in September.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

tempurabits said:


> When do they usually release the info for the holiday pendants?
> All the sas keep saying oh we don't know until the actual launch day of oct 1st


I hear that a lot too which is baffling since someone needs to unpack and tag the pieces? Also don’t they need to check the stock? Maybe elves do all these since it is after all the Holiday pendant.

Some went as far as telling me, it is only available or known at Christmas time. Maybe Santa will deliver the pendants this year??? Ho-Ho-Ho!


----------



## tempurabits

nicole0612 said:


> It usually leaks out in September.


Like the end of september? or before that?

I'm thinking of getting the vintage onyx pendant but i want to know what the holiday pendant is first


----------



## nicole0612

Mid-September last year.


----------



## SDC2003

Yes, mid-september. I found out from my SA last year on Sept. 17.


----------



## DreamingPink

Only two weeks away.... so exited!!


----------



## susan08

I went back and checked my post in last year holiday thread. I got the info from my SA on sept 10. Hope she can share something soon.


----------



## bhurry

susan08 said:


> I went back and checked my post in last year holiday thread. I got the info from my SA on sept 10. Hope she can share something soon.


Oh i hope so, would be nice to get some intel as I keep checking for any new info


----------



## lisawhit




----------



## louise_elouise

Does VCA ever re release the same pendant from previous years? For example, is there any chance it's white MOP with yellow gold?


----------



## JewelryLover101

louise_elouise said:


> Does VCA ever re release the same pendant from previous years? For example, is there any chance it's white MOP with yellow gold?


They have never repeated a pendant thus far.  They have always changed the metal combination with the stone (for example, white MOP with rose gold, yellow gold and white gold were all done).  Seems highly unlikely to me that they would start repeating combinations but who knows?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I’ve been watching this thread for a while-  hopefully we will find out soon!

I wish that they would change up the diamond into other stones.  Wouldn’t it be fun to see white Mother of Pearl in rose gold with a pink sapphire?


----------



## Mali_

AntiqueShopper said:


> I’ve been watching this thread for a while-  hopefully we will find out soon!
> 
> I wish that they would change up the diamond into other stones.  Wouldn’t it be fun to see white Mother of Pearl in rose gold with a pink sapphire?


Or pink MOP....


----------



## bhurry

Mali_ said:


> Or pink MOP....


Yes i need some pink in my life


----------



## lisawhit

I've been told it's blue this year...I'm assuming blue agate but what if it's turquoise????????


----------



## bhurry

lisawhit said:


> I've been told it's blue this year...I'm assuming blue agate but what if it's turquoise????????


Omg i hope it’s turqouise


----------



## bhurry

I really would like something pink but if it’s blue this year, pls let it be turqouise!!!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

lisawhit said:


> I've been told it's blue this year...I'm assuming blue agate but what if it's turquoise????????


Possibly sevres ????


----------



## klynneann

lisawhit said:


> I've been told it's blue this year...I'm assuming blue agate but what if it's turquoise????????


Lapis!!


----------



## louise_elouise

if lapis, that would be


----------



## lisawhit

Lapis was the 2010 holiday pendant so I don't think it will be repeated....


----------



## klynneann

lisawhit said:


> Lapis was the 2010 holiday pendant so I don't think it will be repeated....


Darn it!


----------



## lisawhit

holiday pendants by year


----------



## klynneann

lisawhit said:


> holiday pendants by year


Thanks for re-posting.  I saved this image, but didn't have it handy.


----------



## klynneann

lisawhit said:


> I've been told it's blue this year...I'm assuming blue agate but what if it's turquoise????????


Lisa, do you know what color gold?


----------



## susan08

I bet blue agate since they have more sources than they expected! Turquoise will be dreamy too but unlikely!! Please don’t be blue procelain....


----------



## lisawhit

klynneann said:


> Lisa, do you know what color gold?


No, just that it will be blue


----------



## JewelryLover101

PennyD2911 said:


> Possibly sevres ????


This seems most likely to me


----------



## lisawhit

JewelryLover101 said:


> This seems most likely to me


I'm excited it'll be blue!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lisawhit said:


> I've been told it's blue this year...I'm assuming blue agate but what if it's turquoise????????


I still think that it’s going to be blue agate. 
Hopefully not porcelain. 
If it’s turquoise I’ll be shocked.


----------



## ShopGirl2020

Heard a light blue


----------



## klynneann

ShopGirl2020 said:


> I was told blue celestial porcelain - exactly what that color will be is unknown


Bleu celeste is a sky blue color.  This is one image that comes up when I Google bleu celeste:



It seems very similar to the blue agate, which I find odd.  Maybe it's even lighter than this?


----------



## susan08

Are you sure it's porcelain? My heart is broken


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

susan08 said:


> Are you sure it's porcelain? My heart is broken


Yes. Even in a shade like turquoise ... I am still ...


----------



## louise_elouise

Why is porcelain less popular?


----------



## gagabag

This is so sad but I’ll keep my hopes up until I know more...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

louise_elouise said:


> Why is porcelain less popular?


In general I believe it's because many of us prefer paying $$$$$ for natural stone and not for porcelain.


----------



## PennyD2911

I know I am totally in the minority here but, I do not have a piece made with Sevres in my VCA collection, so if this intel is factual, I will be happy to have the 2019 LE Holiday Pendant in Sevres Porcelain.
I also understand the disappointment of those who want the pendant done with a precious stone instead of Sevres Porcelain.  As @texasgirliegirl mentioned, some feel because of the price point of the pendant, it should be done with stone instead of porcelain.  While agreeing that is a valid point, in my years collecting VCA I have come to realize I have to consider each piece that interest me in terms of the branding of an old French company like Van Cleef Arpels founded in 1896, the meticulous and labor intensive craftsmanship that goes into each piece and the stunning end result. When I consider that the 2019 LE Holiday Pendant could be done in Sevres Porcelain, I use that same line of thought. The company has been owned by the French crown since 1759 and the uniqueness and high standard of quality it brings to the process of producing the porcelain is in my opinion a good match for a piece of Van Cleef Arpels  jewelry.  I would feel differently about VCA using a non precious stone in the pendant if it were not for the rich heritage that goes along with Sevres Porcelain. A collaboration of the two old French companies seems fitting for a LE piece.  If indeed the 2019 LE Holiday Pendant is to be Bleu Celeste Sevres Porcelain I will not be disappointed.  I did a bit of research and found these google  images that claim to be Sevres Porcelain in Bleu Celeste.


----------



## MyDogTink

I’ve been reading but not posting lately. My time and money have been directed towards other priorities. I think Penny’s reply captures my thoughts as well. This will be a beautiful and cheery color. I passed on prior years’ pendants and came to regret it. Buccellati is using porcelain for their opera pendants. I’m hoping to add my daughter’s initials so I can pass it along to her (this is where my time and money now goes).


----------



## PennyD2911

MyDogTink said:


> I’ve been reading but not posting lately. My time and money have been directed towards other priorities. I think Penny’s reply captures my thoughts as well. This will be a beautiful and cheery color. I passed on prior years’ pendants and came to regret it. Buccellati is using porcelain for their opera pendants. I’m hoping to add my daughter’s initials so I can pass it along to her (this is where my time and money now goes).


I always have my LE pendants engraved and I love that you will be using your daughters initials. What a beautiful way to pass down your love for your daughter and your love for time honored classic jewelry pieces.


----------



## lisawhit

PennyD2911 said:


> I know I am totally in the minority here but, I do not have a piece made with Sevres in my VCA collection, so if this intel is factual, I will be happy to have the 2019 LE Holiday Pendant in Sevres Porcelain.
> I also understand the disappointment of those who want the pendant done with a precious stone instead of Sevres Porcelain.  As @texasgirliegirl mentioned, some feel because of the price point of the pendant, it should be done with stone instead of porcelain.  While agreeing that is a valid point, in my years collecting VCA I have come to realize I have to consider each piece that interest me in terms of the branding of an old French company like Van Cleef Arpels founded in 1896, the meticulous and labor intensive craftsmanship that goes into each piece and the stunning end result. When I consider that the 2019 LE Holiday Pendant could be done in Sevres Porcelain, I use that same line of thought. The company has been owned by the French crown since 1759 and the uniqueness and high standard of quality it brings to the process of producing the porcelain is in my opinion a good match for a piece of Van Cleef Arpels  jewelry.  I would feel differently about VCA using a non precious stone in the pendant if it were not for the rich heritage that goes along with Sevres Porcelain. A collaboration of the two old French companies seems fitting for a LE piece.  If indeed the 2019 LE Holiday Pendant is to be Bleu Celeste Sevres Porcelain I will not be disappointed.  I did a bit of research and found these google  images that claim to be Sevres Porcelain in Bleu Celeste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4533500
> View attachment 4533501
> View attachment 4533503



My 1st holiday pendant was the pink sevres pendant and I certainly wouldn't mind another in sevres...the holiday pendants are special regardless


----------



## Zais5

I wanted to write the same. For me, VCA is not always about precious stones. It’s about history, high standards craftsman and timeless classic. I own a blue sevres porcelain pendant and it’s my favorite one. A year ago I lost it and now I bought the same. I asked my friend to pick it up from Paris and bring it to Russia and after that I will think how to deliver it to me in the US)) because it’s 100% worth it)


----------



## JeanGranger

Anyone know how durable, shinning, etc... the Porcelain?


----------



## PennyD2911

lisawhit said:


> My 1st holiday pendant was the pink sevres pendant and I certainly wouldn't mind another in sevres...the holiday pendants are special regardless


I passed on the 2015 pink Sevres Holiday Pendant because I didn’t think I wanted one with porcelain. Since then I have    researched Sevres Porcelain and VCAs use of the porcelain and I have come to appreciate the collaboration.  Also, I have seen so many pics through the years of the pendant and the pink turned out beautifully.  I have developed an appreciation of limited edition pieces, because they are just as implied limited production. 
I not only feel this way about VCA limited pieces, two weeks ago I was tracking down the Goyard St Louis in pink that was a limited release that I missed last year.  I have learned my lesson about passing on limited edition pieces.


----------



## klynneann

PennyD2911 said:


> I know I am totally in the minority here but, I do not have a piece made with Sevres in my VCA collection, so if this intel is factual, I will be happy to have the 2019 LE Holiday Pendant in Sevres Porcelain.
> I also understand the disappointment of those who want the pendant done with a precious stone instead of Sevres Porcelain.  As @texasgirliegirl mentioned, some feel because of the price point of the pendant, it should be done with stone instead of porcelain.  While agreeing that is a valid point, in my years collecting VCA I have come to realize I have to consider each piece that interest me in terms of the branding of an old French company like Van Cleef Arpels founded in 1896, the meticulous and labor intensive craftsmanship that goes into each piece and the stunning end result. When I consider that the 2019 LE Holiday Pendant could be done in Sevres Porcelain, I use that same line of thought. The company has been owned by the French crown since 1759 and the uniqueness and high standard of quality it brings to the process of producing the porcelain is in my opinion a good match for a piece of Van Cleef Arpels  jewelry.  I would feel differently about VCA using a non precious stone in the pendant if it were not for the rich heritage that goes along with Sevres Porcelain. A collaboration of the two old French companies seems fitting for a LE piece.  If indeed the 2019 LE Holiday Pendant is to be Bleu Celeste Sevres Porcelain I will not be disappointed.  I did a bit of research and found these google  images that claim to be Sevres Porcelain in Bleu Celeste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4533500
> View attachment 4533501
> View attachment 4533503


This is a pretty blue color.  I have the blue Sevres pendant


PennyD2911 said:


> I passed on the 2015 pink Sevres Holiday Pendant because I didn’t think I wanted one with porcelain. Since then I have    researched Sevres Porcelain and VCAs use of the porcelain and I have come to appreciate the collaboration.  Also, I have seen so many pics through the years of the pendant and the pink turned out beautifully.  I have developed an appreciation of limited edition pieces, because they are just as implied limited production.
> I not only feel this way about VCA limited pieces, two weeks ago I was tracking down the Goyard St Louis in pink that was a limited release that I missed last year.  I have learned my lesson about passing on limited edition pieces.


I’m a total sucker for the words “limited edition.” I wish they would do a holiday pendant in the raspberry pink porcelain.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I know I am totally in the minority here but, I do not have a piece made with Sevres in my VCA collection, so if this intel is factual, I will be happy to have the 2019 LE Holiday Pendant in Sevres Porcelain.
> I also understand the disappointment of those who want the pendant done with a precious stone instead of Sevres Porcelain.  As @texasgirliegirl mentioned, some feel because of the price point of the pendant, it should be done with stone instead of porcelain.  While agreeing that is a valid point, in my years collecting VCA I have come to realize I have to consider each piece that interest me in terms of the branding of an old French company like Van Cleef Arpels founded in 1896, the meticulous and labor intensive craftsmanship that goes into each piece and the stunning end result. When I consider that the 2019 LE Holiday Pendant could be done in Sevres Porcelain, I use that same line of thought. The company has been owned by the French crown since 1759 and the uniqueness and high standard of quality it brings to the process of producing the porcelain is in my opinion a good match for a piece of Van Cleef Arpels  jewelry.  I would feel differently about VCA using a non precious stone in the pendant if it were not for the rich heritage that goes along with Sevres Porcelain. A collaboration of the two old French companies seems fitting for a LE piece.  If indeed the 2019 LE Holiday Pendant is to be Bleu Celeste Sevres Porcelain I will not be disappointed.  I did a bit of research and found these google  images that claim to be Sevres Porcelain in Bleu Celeste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4533500
> View attachment 4533501
> View attachment 4533503


Thank you for sharing the images of Bleu Celeste. Since I already have the pink porcelain pendant I’ve checked that box in terms of my collection. That said, if the blue is beautiful in person I may not be able to resist it. 
Brilliant of VCA to offer something close to the color of turquoise since turquoise has such universal appeal yet is nearly unobtainable now days. My 20 is still my favorite piece of vca and it was my first purchase.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you for sharing the images of Bleu Celeste. Since I already have the pink porcelain pendant I’ve checked that box in terms of my collection. That said, if the blue is beautiful in person I may not be able to resist it.
> Brilliant of VCA to offer something close to the color of turquoise since turquoise has such universal appeal yet is nearly unobtainable now days. My 20 is still my favorite piece of vca and it was my first purchase.


Yes, the elusive turquoise YG 20 motif, that is my most wanted VCA piece! The pics I have seen of your 20 motif are beautiful!   I agree, it is  a smart move for VCA to try to appease the “no turquoise frenzy” by offering a similar color.  Maybe they are testing the color in the Holiday Pendant before offering it as a “replacement” for turquoise in the VA line.  I will be very happy to add a single motif pendant in Sevres, but it would require a lot of contemplation before I would purchase a 20 motif in Sevres.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

How much would you estimate the holiday pendant to cost?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Does anyone know how delicate or durable Sevres Porcelain is?  Is it less breakable than MOP or quartz?


----------



## PennyD2911

diane sun said:


> How much would you estimate the holiday pendant to cost?


I don’t recall exactly, but last year I believe it was in the $3450.00.


----------



## ShoooSh

I am in LOVE!


----------



## hopiko

ShoooSh said:


> I am in LOVE!


With what??? Please share...did you have a sneak peak??


----------



## bhurry

hopiko said:


> With what??? Please share...did you have a sneak peak??


Yes spill the beans lol.


----------



## jenayb

diane sun said:


> How much would you estimate the holiday pendant to cost?



This year will be $3550.


----------



## PennyD2911

jenaywins said:


> This year will be $3550.


J’enay, were you given other info about the pendant, as in what color gold will be used?


----------



## gagabag

Ooooh snippets of info are trickling in! Can’t wait to know more!


----------



## Suzil

Somebody knows something firm here! Please come forward!!


----------



## jenayb

PennyD2911 said:


> J’enay, were you given other info about the pendant, as in what color gold will be used?



Hey girl!  

No, unfortunately only the price was confirmed for me at this point - along with the fact that I will apparently love the combo, I'm told.


----------



## lynne_ross

I hope it is a light blue! I wear my blue agate a lot so blue works on me!


----------



## lisawhit

can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## PennyD2911

jenaywins said:


> Hey girl!
> 
> No, unfortunately only the price was confirmed for me at this point - along with the fact that I will apparently love the combo, I'm told.


Well then you better be tellin’ us what combo your SA thinks you will love!


----------



## lisawhit

isn't the perfect Parisian color palette yellow and blue???  I'm guessing yellow gold for this holiday pendant...just a guess


----------



## PennyD2911

lisawhit said:


> isn't the perfect Parisian color palette yellow and blue???  I'm guessing yellow gold for this holiday pendant...just a guess



But VCA also is fond of pairing turquoise with WG. I would much rather have YG, but I am sure it will make many happy to see a pendant set in WG.


----------



## susan08

If they do turquoise and white gold, I’ll buy one for collection only and another one to wear


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> I know I am totally in the minority here but, I do not have a piece made with Sevres in my VCA collection, so if this intel is factual, I will be happy to have the 2019 LE Holiday Pendant in Sevres Porcelain.
> I also understand the disappointment of those who want the pendant done with a precious stone instead of Sevres Porcelain.  As @texasgirliegirl mentioned, some feel because of the price point of the pendant, it should be done with stone instead of porcelain.  While agreeing that is a valid point, in my years collecting VCA I have come to realize I have to consider each piece that interest me in terms of the branding of an old French company like Van Cleef Arpels founded in 1896, the meticulous and labor intensive craftsmanship that goes into each piece and the stunning end result. When I consider that the 2019 LE Holiday Pendant could be done in Sevres Porcelain, I use that same line of thought. The company has been owned by the French crown since 1759 and the uniqueness and high standard of quality it brings to the process of producing the porcelain is in my opinion a good match for a piece of Van Cleef Arpels  jewelry.  I would feel differently about VCA using a non precious stone in the pendant if it were not for the rich heritage that goes along with Sevres Porcelain. A collaboration of the two old French companies seems fitting for a LE piece.  If indeed the 2019 LE Holiday Pendant is to be Bleu Celeste Sevres Porcelain I will not be disappointed.  I did a bit of research and found these google  images that claim to be Sevres Porcelain in Bleu Celeste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4533500
> View attachment 4533501
> View attachment 4533503


You're so insightful!  I agree with you.  Although I feel like others in the sense of a little disappointment at porcelain, the two pieces I do own in porcelain are two of my absolute favorites!


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> You're so insightful!  I agree with you.  Although I feel like others in the sense of a little disappointment at porcelain, the two pieces I do own in porcelain are two of my absolute favorites!


Thank you  
I think if the color of this pendant comes off close to turquoise, many, like me, will have no concern that it is porcelain.


----------



## meridian

I keep coming back and checking this thread every 30mins like a crazy person. Just the idea of blue and yellow gold is exciting. I know it’s INCREEEEEDIBLY unlikely but if it did turn out to be turquoise...


----------



## susan08

meridian said:


> I keep coming back and checking this thread every 30mins like a crazy person. Just the idea of blue and yellow gold is exciting. I know it’s INCREEEEEDIBLY unlikely but if it did turn out to be turquoise...



You are not alone! My SA is on vacation unfortunately..... hope we have more intel soon!


----------



## Gracilan

...will there be any variation in color in the porcelain being “man made” opposed to natural stone..would all the pendants be the same color? Just wondering...


----------



## bhurry

meridian said:


> I keep coming back and checking this thread every 30mins like a crazy person. Just the idea of blue and yellow gold is exciting. I know it’s INCREEEEEDIBLY unlikely but if it did turn out to be turquoise...


Same here i keep refreshing the page like a lunatic


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

We stopped at our local store and the SA would not give any intel on the new pendant. She claimed not to know. However, while we were there, there was at least two other customers enquiring about it and another calling on the phone about it!


----------



## 7777777

my SA does not know yet too, checked with her today


----------



## gagabag

I was so excited when my SA rang me, I thought it was about the holiday pendant, but it was to tell me that she’s resigning. I’m so, so sad!


----------



## Mali_

gagabag said:


> I was so excited when my SA rang me, I thought it was about the holiday pendant, but it was to tell me that she’s resigning. I’m so, so sad!


Wow. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Rhl2987

gagabag said:


> I was so excited when my SA rang me, I thought it was about the holiday pendant, but it was to tell me that she’s resigning. I’m so, so sad!


Oh no! I’m sorry about that!


----------



## gagabag

Rhl2987 said:


> Oh no! I’m sorry about that!


Thanks mali and rhi2987! She passed me on to the new manager. Fingers crossed the newbie delivers...
I’m eagerly anticipating for more intel here!


----------



## say brooke

The blue Sevres porcelain is confirmed. She was not sure about the metal.. YG or WG. But another source mentioned that it would most probably be YG. It just sounds so pretty!


----------



## PennyD2911

say brooke said:


> The blue Sevres porcelain is confirmed. She was not sure about the metal.. YG or WG. But another source mentioned that it would most probably be YG. It just sounds so pretty!


Yes, my SA confirmed Sevres in a blue color also, but he was not sure about the setting.
We are inching closer to having complete info.


----------



## Mali_

PennyD2911 said:


> Yes, my SA confirmed Sevres in a blue color also, but he was not sure about the setting.
> We are inching closer to having complete info.



Interesting. Good info. So are blue, lilac, pink, and raspberry the only sevres porcelain VCA has made?


----------



## gagabag

If they make all those wonderful porcelain colours in vintage bracelet, I think I’d bite!


----------



## gagabag

Just putting this here in case anyone needs a reminder of how porcelain is crafted

https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/e...aftsmanship/alhambra-in-sevres-porcelain.html


----------



## opadiva

Gracilan said:


> ...will there be any variation in color in the porcelain being “man made” opposed to natural stone..would all the pendants be the same color? Just wondering...



@Gracilan  every piece will look exactly the same, the color is uniform unlike natural stones


----------



## PennyD2911

Mali_ said:


> Interesting. Good info. So are blue, lilac, pink, and raspberry the only sevres porcelain VCA has made?


Those are the only colors I am aware of.  The blue is the Bleu de Sevres, the company’s signature color, the raspberry was created especially for VCA. Since the exact color blue of the Holiday Pendant is not yet confirmed it would be great if Sevres did another exclusive color for VCA.


----------



## susan08

is blue Sevres porcelain the same one only available in Paris? or they make a new blue just for Christmas 2019?


----------



## PennyD2911

susan08 said:


> is blue Sevres porcelain the same one only available in Paris? or they make a new blue just for Christmas 2019?


The pendant in that pic is the Bleu de Sevres. The 2019 Holiday Pendant will be a different color blue.


----------



## opadiva

susan08 said:


> is blue Sevres porcelain the same one only available in Paris? or they make a new blue just for Christmas 2019?



@susan08 the above color is the Pl Vendome exclusive, this year’s holiday pendant will be a sky blue


----------



## nicole0612

For those of you who have turquoise vintage pendants, do you think the sky blue turquoise porcelain holiday pendant would be too repetitive? Of course, none of my turquoise items have diamonds, but I wonder how I could wear the holiday pendant without abandoning the real turquoise vintage pendant since it will be the same size and likely same color?


----------



## susan08

nicole0612 said:


> For those of you who have turquoise vintage pendants, do you think the sky blue turquoise porcelain holiday pendant would be too repetitive? Of course, none of my turquoise items have diamonds, but I wonder how I could wear the holiday pendant without abandoning the real turquoise vintage pendant since it will be the same size and likely same color?



I don't think VCA will make it the exact same blue color as turquoise. Just my 2¢


----------



## Giuliana

Thanks to everyone for sharing their intel! I’m excited about the light blue. Now I’m hoping it’s YG or RG because I don’t have WG earrings.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Thank you for this intel I’m wondering how does the porcelain hold up over time rather than there natural stones? Is it better for everyday wear?


----------



## JewelryLover101

opadiva said:


> @Gracilan  every piece will look exactly the same, the color is uniform unlike natural stones


Most pieces look exactly the same, although another TPFer and I discovered with the pink porcelain holiday pendants from 2015 that there were (very slight) variations in color with some appearing a bit darker than others.  The variations were nothing compared to a natural stone, though.


----------



## lisawhit

I can not wait for pictures of this beauty


----------



## fashionelite

lvjunkyxo said:


> Thank you for this intel I’m wondering how does the porcelain hold up over time rather than there natural stones? Is it better for everyday wear?


I second this. I’d really like a piece that I don’t have to worry about ruining if I forget to take it off when I go for a swim or shower


----------



## nicole0612

susan08 said:


> I don't think VCA will make it the exact same blue color as turquoise. Just my 2¢


Yes, I hope so! I’m looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## opadiva

JewelryLover101 said:


> Most pieces look exactly the same, although another TPFer and I discovered with the pink porcelain holiday pendants from 2015 that there were (very slight) variations in color with some appearing a bit darker than others.  The variations were nothing compared to a natural stone, though.



@JewelryLover101 my guess would be that the slight variations resulted from different batches of porcelain and the human labor process as opposed to pieces being popped out from machines with the exact formula/ ratio


----------



## JewelryLover101

opadiva said:


> @JewelryLover101 my guess would be that the slight variations resulted from different batches of porcelain and the human labor process as opposed to pieces being popped out from machines with the exact formula/ ratio


Yes, most likely


----------



## EpiFanatic

susan08 said:


> is blue Sevres porcelain the same one only available in Paris? or they make a new blue just for Christmas 2019?


I love this blue with WG. I would be interested in any color stone/porcelain with WG. Exciting stuff!!!


----------



## gagabag

EpiFanatic said:


> I love this blue with WG. I would be interested in any color stone/porcelain with WG. Exciting stuff!!!


Me too! I’d snap anything in WG!


----------



## Chanbal

I love blue, and I'm looking forward to seeing this year's pendant.

I wonder if a lucky TPF member here has the entire (or almost entire) collection of the Holiday Pendants, they look so addictive.


----------



## hb925

Was just in the VCA last week and asking about this. Figured to stop by TPF since you all have better intel than most SAs. Lo a behold, found the thread. Excited to see what this year's pendant will look like!


----------



## ShoooSh

hopiko said:


> With what??? Please share...did you have a sneak peak??


with the news hahahaha!!! i keep checking the thread like crazy


----------



## JewelryLover101

Has VCA confirmed that the pendants will be available for purchase on October 1st or is that still speculation?


----------



## nicole0612

My SA confirmed without “confirming” the intel we have about “the material and color”. Regarding the metal he is suggesting yellow gold with a couple
of comments, but again not confirming.


----------



## PennyD2911

Surely there is an SA somewhere that wants to go rogue and send their client a pic and then said client “accidentally” shares it on this thread.


----------



## lisawhit

PennyD2911 said:


> Surely there is an SA somewhere that wants to go rogue and send their client a pic and then said client “accidentally” shares it on this thread.


----------



## bhurry

lisawhit said:


>


Yes I mean its middle September almost and we still don’t have intel.  Put me out of my misery already of having to keep checking every few min.


----------



## PennyD2911

bhurry said:


> Yes I mean its middle September almost and we still don’t have intel.  Put me out of my misery already of having to keep checking every few min.


We have confirmed info that the pendant will be in created in Sevres Porcelain, and the color will be blue. 
We have reliable but unconfirmed info that the pendant will be set in yellow gold. 
The only thing we do not have is a pic.


----------



## bhurry

PennyD2911 said:


> We have confirmed info that the pendant will be in created in Sevres Porcelain, and the color will be blue.
> We have reliable but unconfirmed info that the pendant will be set in yellow gold.
> The only thing we do not have is a pic.


Yes i need pics, i am a visual person lol


----------



## say brooke

Confirmed blue with YG. I need to see a picture too! Cant wait for the 15th!


----------



## PennyD2911

bhurry said:


> Yes i need pics, i am a visual person lol


LOL yes a pic would be great!


----------



## PennyD2911

say brooke said:


> Confirmed blue with YG. I need to see a picture too! Cant wait for the 15th!


Have you been told a picture of the pendant will be released on September 15th?


----------



## Suzie

Damn, yellow gold. I was hoping for white gold.


----------



## cece1

Suzie said:


> Damn, yellow gold. I was hoping for white gold.


Me too!!  And I heard it’s baby blue


----------



## PennyD2911

Last year the first pic of the 2018 Holiday Pendant was posted on September 13th by @Pinkiesays.
The next pic was posted on September 14 by @texasbrooke .
So maybe pics will be soon!


----------



## Chanbal

cece1 said:


> Me too!!  And I heard it’s baby blue


Not sure whether a baby blue Sevres porcelain pendant in yellow gold would be that appealing (to me). I would prefer the pendant in turquoise.


----------



## PennyD2911

Chanbal said:


> Not sure whether a baby blue Sevres porcelain pendant in yellow gold would be that appealing (to me). I would prefer the pendant in turquoise.


The first mention of the pendant color in a post was blue celestial, which is possibly a nod toward the Sevres color Bleu Celeste, the next poster said “sky blue” neither are like the color “baby blue”. I found out many years ago when dealing with SAs their interpretation of a color was NOTHING like mine. This was especially true with my beloved Hermes male SA. This is where a pic would be really helpful!!


----------



## expatwife

Intrigued. Hopefully not baby blue though, but something a bit more vivid


----------



## GlitterEyebags

waiting patiently....or not so patiently!


----------



## lisawhit

I'm really surprised by the blue sevres holiday pendant because of the blue agate launch this year....doen't make much sense to me


----------



## bhurry

I wish i had connections but i dont.  I am sure someone out there has an itty bitty picture of the pendant


----------



## Giuliana

lisawhit said:


> I'm really surprised by the blue sevres holiday pendant because of the blue agate launch this year....doen't make much sense to me


I suspect this blue will be quite different. Aso, they are probably running out of options as they have already done many different colors for holiday pendants.


----------



## Chanbal

Giuliana said:


> I suspect this blue will be quite different. Also, they are probably running out of options as they have already done many different colors for holiday pendants.


No worries, I'm sure VCA will be entertaining the holiday pendant for many years to come. It's quite profitable. We still have amethyst, coral... the little diamond can be replaced with a sapphire... I can see this pendant to be released for 50 years.


----------



## bullybags

Chanbal said:


> No worries, I'm sure VCA will be entertaining the holiday pendant for many years to come. It's quite profitable. We still have amethyst, coral... the little diamond can be replaced with a sapphire... I can see this pendant to be released for 50 years.



Amethyst would be a dream!!!


----------



## Meowwu

Any intel??


----------



## Meowwu

Meowwu said:


> Any intel??


Photos next Monday. But if anyone receives early photos don’t be shy to let us know and be envious! Lol


----------



## bhurry

Meowwu said:


> Photos next Monday. But if anyone receives early photos don’t be shy to let us know and be envious! Lol


Next Monday???  Pls dont let us go another weekend without photos


----------



## lisawhit

this Monday 16th or next Monday 23rd?  Tomato Tomatoe


----------



## Meowwu

lisawhit said:


> this Monday 16th or next Monday 23rd?  Tomato Tomatoe


Coming Monday, the 16th


----------



## Meowwu

bhurry said:


> Next Monday???  Pls dont let us go another weekend without photos


I want to see photos too...  lol


----------



## PennyD2911

Meowwu said:


> Coming Monday, the 16th


Awwww VCA is releasing the photos for my birthday, how thoughtful.
I had rather see photos NOW!


----------



## hopiko

PennyD2911 said:


> Awwww VCA is releasing the photos for my birthday, how thoughtful.
> I had rather see photos NOW!


I think you might have to buy yourself another present to get you though!


----------



## Meowwu

PennyD2911 said:


> Awwww VCA is releasing the photos for my birthday, how thoughtful.
> I had rather see photos NOW!


In case I forget next Monday, Happy early birthday!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

hopiko said:


> I think you might have to buy yourself another present to get you though!


That is a very good plan!


----------



## PennyD2911

Meowwu said:


> In case I forget next Monday, Happy early birthday!!!


Thank you!


----------



## ShoooSh

Can Monday come any earlier please?


----------



## gagabag

Oh shivers! Please put us out of misery! Show us the photos!!!!


----------



## ShoooSh

Ladies ..
My local VCA was like its either “Lapis” or most probably “Blue Agate”!!


----------



## lisawhit

ShoooSh said:


> Ladies ..
> My local VCA was like its either “Lapis” or most probably “Blue Agate”!!


----------



## GoldFish8

ShoooSh said:


> Ladies ..
> My local VCA was like its either “Lapis” or most probably “Blue Agate”!!


Whoa!


----------



## JeanGranger

ShoooSh said:


> Ladies ..
> My local VCA was like its either “Lapis” or most probably “Blue Agate”!!



Oh thanks for the news. Blue with YG?


----------



## Giuliana

ShoooSh said:


> Ladies ..
> My local VCA was like its either “Lapis” or most probably “Blue Agate”!!


Wow! So, no porcelain?


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

ShoooSh said:


> Ladies ..
> My local VCA was like its either “Lapis” or most probably “Blue Agate”!!


I feel faint - this is too much excitement on a weekend. Did VCA just send us on a wild goose chase?

I would grab either lapis or agate ....... or both in a heartbeat.


----------



## rhm

I was indifferent before but stakes just got a looooot higher


----------



## lynne_ross

I already have blue agate in a darker shade so I am routing for a baby blue with yg.


----------



## PennyD2911

ShoooSh said:


> Ladies ..
> My local VCA was like its either “Lapis” or most probably “Blue Agate”!!


My SA said they had been told it was Sevres Porcelain and the color is blue.
The term Lapis can be misleading.  Sevres has a color they call Bleu Lapis and the natural stone is Lapis lazuli.
It seems odd that several SAs have given the same info my SA gave me, and now VCA would make a complete turn and provide the SAs with totally different info on the pendant.


----------



## susan08

PennyD2911 said:


> My SA said they had been told it was Sevres Porcelain and the color is blue.
> The term Lapis can be misleading.  Sevres has a color they call Bleu Lapis and the natural stone is Lapis lazuli.
> It seems odd that several SAs have given the same info my SA gave me, and now VCA would make a complete turn and provide the SAs with totally different info on the pendant.



I came back every morning to see if there’s pics posted here. I think my eyes were getting bigger when I saw blue agate or lapis and thanks for PennyD2911 to clarify. Such a roller coaster morning!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

susan08 said:


> I came back every morning to see if there’s pics posted here. I think my eyes were getting bigger when I saw blue agate or lapis and thanks for PennyD2911 to clarify. Such a roller coaster morning!!!


I am not saying the info that @ShoooSh posted is incorrect, I just found it strange there would be conflicting info from VCA at this point.


----------



## HADASSA

klynneann said:


> Bleu celeste is a sky blue color.  This is one image that comes up when I Google bleu celeste:
> View attachment 4533015
> 
> 
> It seems very similar to the blue agate, which I find odd.  Maybe it's even lighter than this?



I think this post by ShopGirl2020 was the most plausible, since the quote was quickly amended after klynneann responded.



ShoooSh said:


> Ladies ..
> My local VCA was like its either “Lapis” or most probably “Blue Agate”!!



"Either" and "most probably" seem more like words of surmising - not anything definitive.



PennyD2911 said:


> My SA said they had been told it was Sevres Porcelain and the color is blue.
> The term Lapis can be misleading.  Sevres has a color they call Bleu Lapis and the natural stone is Lapis lazuli.
> It seems odd that several SAs have given the same info my SA gave me, and now VCA would make a complete turn and provide the SAs with totally different info on the pendant.



Penny you have certainly done your research. Further research would show that "Bleu Céleste" Sèvres Porcelain is a Turquoise blue colour.


----------



## smallfry

My first post in VCA, although I've long admired everyone's pieces!  

Based on everyone's "guesses", I think this is what the pendant may look like!  Gorgeous!


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> View attachment 4540649
> View attachment 4540650
> 
> 
> I think this post by ShopGirl2020 was the most plausible, since the quote was quickly amended after klynneann responded.
> 
> 
> 
> "Either" and "most probably" seem more like words of surmising - not anything definitive.
> 
> 
> 
> Penny you have certainly done your research. Further research would show that "Bleu Céleste" Sèvres Porcelain is a Turquoise blue colour.


Thank you @HADASSA .  In my post on page #9, I attached pics showing the Sevres color Bleu Celeste is similar to the color we consider turquoise. It seems logical that VCA would use that color in a limited production piece considering the lack of the natural stone turquoise and the high demand for pieces done in turquoise.  I just find it odd that the use of Sevres Porcelain for this years Holiday Pendant has been repeated by several SAs and now we are hearing that the pendant could be Lapis or Blue Agate.


----------



## PennyD2911

smallfry said:


> My first post in VCA, although I've long admired everyone's pieces!
> 
> Based on everyone's "guesses", I think this is what the pendant may look like!  Gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4540642


Thank you for posting @smallfry


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank you @HADASSA .  In my post on page #9, I attached pics showing the Sevres color Bleu Celeste is similar to the color we consider turquoise. It seems logical that VCA would use that color in a limited production piece considering the lack of the natural stone turquoise and the high demand for pieces done in turquoise.  I just find it odd that the use of Sevres Porcelain for this years Holiday Pendant has been repeated by several SAs and now we are hearing that the pendant could be Lapis or Blue Agate.


I can understand VCA trying to keep the shade of blue under wraps to thwart the counterfeiters but it is already mid September, so by now info should have been disseminated to boutiques for SAs to share with their clients.

I have been told a deposit (which I assume is non-refundable) is required at the Standalone boutiques to secure a pendant. What will I do with a $3550 CREDIT if i don't like what I see?????


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> I can understand VCA trying to keep the shade of blue under wraps to thwart the counterfeiters but it is already mid September, so by now info should have been disseminated to boutiques for SAs to share with their clients.
> 
> I have been told a deposit (which I assume is non-refundable) is required at the Standalone boutiques to secure a pendant. What will I do with a $3550 CREDIT if i don't like what I see?????



VCA must be anticipating huge demand for this pendant if they are requiring a deposit,  If the deposit is non-refundable, and one does not like the pendant, I guess it would have to be purchased anyway and then returned to VCA for a refund.  Assuming, a refund and not a store credit would be issued.

This years Holiday Pendant is becoming quite the "Drama Queen"!


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> VCA must be anticipating huge demand for this pendant if they are requiring a deposit,  If the deposit is non-refundable, and one does not like the pendant, I guess it would have to be purchased anyway and then returned to VCA for a refund.  Assuming, a refund and not a store credit would be issued.
> 
> This years Holiday Pendant is becoming quite the "Drama Queen"!



Only if we allow it to be 

Sorry, just don't know which shade of Turquoise to use for my font colour


----------



## HADASSA

Star light, star bright,
First star I see tonight;
I wish I may, I wish I might,
Have this wish I wish tonight.

Here's to you


----------



## lisawhit

HADASSA said:


> View attachment 4540649
> View attachment 4540650
> 
> 
> I think this post by ShopGirl2020 was the most plausible, since the quote was quickly amended after klynneann responded.
> 
> 
> 
> "Either" and "most probably" seem more like words of surmising - not anything definitive.
> 
> 
> 
> Penny you have certainly done your research. Further research would show that "Bleu Céleste" Sèvres Porcelain is a Turquoise blue colour.


Oh Hadassa, how I adore you!


----------



## HADASSA

lisawhit said:


> Oh Hadassa, how I adore you!


Let's hope we ALL get a little of what we wish for


----------



## lynne_ross

All my SA confirmed was that it is yg. No hint ok colour.


----------



## MochaCake

Great thread! Thanks to all who contributed. Can’t wait for Monday. Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


----------



## ShoooSh

PennyD2911 said:


> My SA said they had been told it was Sevres Porcelain and the color is blue.
> The term Lapis can be misleading.  Sevres has a color they call Bleu Lapis and the natural stone is Lapis lazuli.
> It seems odd that several SAs have given the same info my SA gave me, and now VCA would make a complete turn and provide the SAs with totally different info on the pendant.



My SA did say that VCA is “intentionally” passing misleading/confusing info to maintain the surprise element ..


----------



## HADASSA

lynne_ross said:


> All my SA confirmed was that it is yg. No hint ok colour.


My guess would have been Blue Agate for this year and the gold backing of the LE pendant would have minimized the translucent nature of the stone.

It will be revealed soon enough...


----------



## HADASSA

ShoooSh said:


> My SA did say that VCA is “intentionally” passing misleading/confusing info to maintain the surprise element ..


I for one would love to be "surprised" by Blue  Agate

Misleading / confusing is NEVER nice - even if it's to maintain the surprise element


----------



## kath00

HADASSA said:


> My guess would have been Blue Agate for this year and the gold backing of the LE pendant would have minimized the translucent nature of the stone.
> 
> It will be revealed soon enough...



My SA has been selling VCA for 20 years.  He said some sort of blue with GHW is the info he got.  He has been right every year for me...  lol.  

I hope it's not super dark blue.  Otherwise I am totally in...


----------



## Rhl2987

The SA confirmed what I had been hearing when I was at the boutique yesterday. Blue porcelain (I specifically said “sky blue or baby blue or something around there”) in yellow gold. She also said no matching earrings this year.


----------



## gagabag

Sigh! I wish it’s in white gold...


----------



## HADASSA

lynne_ross said:


> All my SA confirmed was that it is yg. No hint ok colour.





kath00 said:


> My SA has been selling VCA for 20 years.  He said some sort of blue with GHW is the info he got.  He has been right every year for me...  lol.
> 
> I hope it's not super dark blue.  Otherwise I am totally in...





Rhl2987 said:


> The SA confirmed what I had been hearing when I was at the boutique yesterday. Blue porcelain (I specifically said “sky blue or baby blue or something around there”) in yellow gold. She also said no matching earrings this year.



Let's play devil's advocate here for a moment...

Yellow Gold is confirmed as the gold colour by a few posters. LAPIS LAZULI was done in YG in 2010 as the LE Pendant. So if VCA is true to form, they will NOT repeat Lapis (the stone) NOR replicate the colour using Sevres Porcelain.

Which leaves...Blue Agate (the stone) or Sevres Porcelain (in a shade of blue) as this year's  "BLUE" in Yellow Gold. OR another blue stone entirely (which I highly doubt).

*Edited to add Rhl2987's post.

So, Bleu Celeste Sevres Porcelain in YG. Shade of "bleu celeste" (or Celestial Blue in English) still not known. We have to be mindful not to allow the name of the colour to get lost in translation.*


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> We have confirmed info that the pendant will be in created in Sevres Porcelain, and the color will be blue.
> We have reliable but unconfirmed info that the pendant will be set in yellow gold.
> The only thing we do not have is a pic.


Penny, I should have quoted this as well


----------



## PennyD2911

ShoooSh said:


> My SA did say that VCA is “intentionally” passing misleading/confusing info to maintain the surprise element ..


Shame on VCA! Be truthful or say nothing at all.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Penny, I should have quoted this as well


No worries.


----------



## PennyD2911

Rhl2987 said:


> The SA confirmed what I had been hearing when I was at the boutique yesterday. Blue porcelain (I specifically said “sky blue or baby blue or something around there”) in yellow gold. She also said no matching earrings this year.


So, we are full circle to the info we had from several SAs in the beginning, Sevres Porcelain, blue in color, and now confirmed set in yellow gold.


----------



## DS2006

If you google bleu celeste sevres, there is more than one shade of blue. This one is a bit more turquoise, which would also be beautiful. I still have a mental block on paying that price for a porcelain center, though. I prefer natural stones.

https://www.christies.com/lotfinder/lot_details.aspx?intObjectID=5353563&lid=1


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

lynne_ross said:


> I already have blue agate in a darker shade so I am routing for a baby blue with yg.


I love this logic! If it is a turquoise shade (and turquoise has many shades!) pendant, then since I already have the magic charm, I should not be in a hurry to buy this.

Didn’t VCA launch the turquoise perlee pendant and earrings earlier this year? Hmm, I have not heard of a shortage in those even though i assume those fly off the shelves pretty quickly.


lisawhit said:


> Oh Hadassa, how I adore you!


Isn’t she a sweethaert?


----------



## ShoooSh

Anticipation


----------



## mokolya

I'm making popcorn and refreshing every second!! 
Such a thriller


----------



## GoldFish8

Will the countries in Asia know before those of us in the US due to time difference? If yes, it should be soon right?!?


----------



## bhurry

GoldFish8 said:


> Will the countries in Asia know before those of us in the US due to time difference? If yes, it should be soon right?!?


Yes it’s Monday somewhere right now, hopefully we get something soon


----------



## ShoooSh

Not before 14 hrs here in Dubai


----------



## say brooke

ShoooSh said:


> Not before 14 hrs here in Dubai


You mean they won't tell you until 2pm? Wonder why!


----------



## ShoooSh

say brooke said:


> You mean they won't tell you until 2pm? Wonder why!


& that is only a possibility, they usually act like “ oh no we r still unaware”


----------



## nicole0612

Just got a message from my SA:
I can confirm that the Holiday Pendant is set in YG and the stone is Celestial Blue Porcelain. A turquoise-ish color. 
It’s price is $3,550.


----------



## PennyD2911

nicole0612 said:


> Just got a message from my SA:
> I can confirm that the Holiday Pendant is set in YG and the stone is Celestial Blue Porcelain. A turquoise-ish color.
> It’s price is $3,550.



Thanks @nicole0612! This combo will be beautiful!


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> Just got a message from my SA:
> I can confirm that the Holiday Pendant is set in YG and the stone is Celestial Blue Porcelain. A turquoise-ish color.
> It’s price is $3,550.


Thanks for sharing! I am really hoping it is more of a baby blue!


----------



## bhurry

nicole0612 said:


> Just got a message from my SA:
> I can confirm that the Holiday Pendant is set in YG and the stone is Celestial Blue Porcelain. A turquoise-ish color.
> It’s price is $3,550.


Yes finally confirmation of the shade of blue.  Now just patiently waiting for visual lol


----------



## HADASSA

nicole0612 said:


> Just got a message from my SA:
> I can confirm that the Holiday Pendant is set in YG and the stone is Celestial Blue Porcelain. A turquoise-ish color.
> It’s price is $3,550.


Kudos to your SA for confirming and to you for sharing - THANK YOU


----------



## LilC0322

Can the holiday pendant only be purchased in store?


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> Thanks @nicole0612! This combo will be beautiful!


A lovely birthday present for you Penny - HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!!!


----------



## HADASSA

LilC0322 said:


> Can the holiday pendant only be purchased in store?


It can be purchased from the Online Boutique as well but if you have a colour preference, you will NOT have the option to choose.


----------



## ShoooSh

nicole0612 said:


> Just got a message from my SA:
> I can confirm that the Holiday Pendant is set in YG and the stone is Celestial Blue Porcelain. A turquoise-ish color.
> It’s price is $3,550.


Thank u♥️


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> A lovely birthday present for you Penny - HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!!!


Thank you!
I am VERY pleased with the color of this years pendant, as I have been asking for a turquoise 20 motif for five years. Maybe this pendant will help to ease the pain of the reality that the 20 turquoise is not going to happen.


----------



## PennyD2911

bhurry said:


> Yes finally confirmation of the shade of blue.  Now just patiently waiting for visual lol


Yes! Anyone who receives a pic from their SA please share!


----------



## mokolya

Any pics from the eastern front?


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> Just got a message from my SA:
> I can confirm that the Holiday Pendant is set in YG and the stone is Celestial Blue Porcelain. A turquoise-ish color.
> It’s price is $3,550.


Oh, that sounds lovely.  Thank you for sharing, sweet Nicole. I am fairly new to VCA and have to drive 1 1/2 hours to get to a boutique.  I hope that I will be able to add this beauty to my little collection.


----------



## LilC0322

HADASSA said:


> It can be purchased from the Online Boutique as well but if you have a colour preference, you will NOT have the option to choose.


Awesome! Thanks for the info.


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> Oh, that sounds lovely.  Thank you for sharing, sweet Nicole. I am fairly new to VCA and have to drive 1 1/2 hours to get to a boutique.  I hope that I will be able to add this beauty to my little collection.


I think it will look beautiful with your collection!


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you Nicole!!!!   I am so looking forward to getting this one.


----------



## rk4265

Does anyone recall the holiday earrings price?


----------



## kimber418

I)


rk4265 said:


> Does anyone recall the holiday earrings price?


VCA does not do the pendant in earrings every year. If I recall Onyx was the only year(at least in the past 6 years.


rk4265 said:


> Does anyone recall the holiday earrings price?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> VCA does not do “Holiday Earrings” every year. The last time was the onyx in rose gold. Here are mine.  Can’t wait to see a photo of this years Holiday Pendant.


----------



## okujia

rk4265 said:


> Does anyone recall the holiday earrings price?


They were $5,750 in 2017.


----------



## rhm

kimber418 said:


> I)
> 
> VCA does not do the pendant in earrings every year. If I recall Onyx was the only year(at least in the past 6 years.



Those are so beautiful. This was one of my greatest passing-up regrets.


----------



## rk4265

okujia said:


> They were $5,750 in 2017.


Thank you. Can’t wait


----------



## nicole0612

kimber418 said:


> I)
> 
> VCA does not do the pendant in earrings every year. If I recall Onyx was the only year(at least in the past 6 years.


I love these earrings so much. I really wish that I had purchased them!


----------



## kimber418

So it is almost 9:30 AM in Hong Kong.  They will be selling the Holiday pendent today I presume.  VCA will be opening for the day soon!   So do you think we will find out what this pendant looks out sometime tonight?
Anyone? Please let us know!


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> So it is almost 9:30 AM in Hong Kong.  They will be selling the Holiday pendent today I presume.  VCA will be opening for the day soon!   So do you think we will find out what this pendant looks out sometime tonight?
> Anyone? Please let us know!


The pendant will be available there before October 1st?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

DS2006 said:


> If you google bleu celeste sevres, there is more than one shade of blue. This one is a bit more turquoise, which would also be beautiful. I still have a mental block on paying that price for a porcelain center, though. I prefer natural stones.
> 
> https://www.christies.com/lotfinder/lot_details.aspx?intObjectID=5353563&lid=1


If the porcelain pendant is the same shade of blue as this china it will be striking.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> If the porcelain pendant is the same shade of blue as this china it will be striking.


Yes! The pics I included in my post a few pages back, show variation in the color Bleu Celeste by Sevres, but all are beautiful.  It is will be a combination of blue and green, so it is certain to be lovely.


----------



## GoldFish8

I’m dying over this potentional 
turquoise-y color. I’m
Thinking it will look even nicer than VCA’s turquoise


----------



## PennyD2911

GoldFish8 said:


> I’m dying over this potentional
> turquoise-y color. I’m
> Thinking it will look even nicer than VCA’s turquoise


I am SO excited over the color! My favorite color is turquoise and I know that Sevres knows how to do color!


----------



## PennyD2911

Yes, I am stalking this thread waiting for pics!


----------



## kimber418

PennyD2911 said:


> The pendant will be available there before October 1st?


No - It is October 1- I meant to say/ preorders will be taken (by selling)...... just thinking we might get a photo soon


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> No - It is October 1- I meant to say/ preorders will be taken (by selling)...... just thinking we might get a photo soon


I thought about that is most likely what you meant, AFTER (duh) I asked the question.


----------



## Sclim1

I'm excited to see pics too! If i'm not wrong, HK will release this limited ed pendant ahead of other countries on Sept 25th. Those from HK who knows this for a fact pls chime in to confirm this piece of info.


----------



## DS2006

This is a dilemma for me, because I have Elizabeth Locke turquoise earrings in hammered yellow gold and I have the perlee turquoise earrings in white gold.  Neither would work with this pendant! Not sure how many variations of turquoise I need!!!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

DS2006 said:


> This is a dilemma for me, because I have Elizabeth Locke turquoise earrings in hammered yellow gold and I have the perlee turquoise earrings in white gold.  Neither would work with this pendant! Not sure how many variations of turquoise I need!!!


We should have a get together on 25.9 - All HK boutiques will sell this year. I should be able to resist this pendant as I am a huge fan of mother nature ... arrggh!! Taking a break from this site to stare at my magic charm.


----------



## inaiinai

Sclim1 said:


> I'm excited to see pics too! If i'm not wrong, HK will release this limited ed pendant ahead of other countries on Sept 25th. Those from HK who knows this for a fact pls chime in to confirm this piece of info.


I believe HK will start taking orders/ deposits for the pendant from 25th.


----------



## nicole0612

Stardust Andromeda said:


> We should have a get together on 25.9 - All HK boutiques will sell this year. I should be able to resist this pendant as I am a huge fan of mother nature ... arrggh!! Taking a break from this site to stare at my magic charm.


My turquoise sister 
Beautiful pendant!
I’m sure the holiday pendant will be stunning, but similar to you, I just don’t know if I can fit it into the turquoise options I already have.


----------



## ShoooSh

Refreshing like crazy!!


----------



## ShoooSh

Its 2:30pm in Dubai


----------



## Suzil

Pictures anyone? Please share the love !!


----------



## mokolya

Are they waiting for it to be Monday everywhere!!!!


----------



## rk4265

Nothing yet.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

nicole0612 said:


> My turquoise sister
> Beautiful pendant!
> I’m sure the holiday pendant will be stunning, but similar to you, I just don’t know if I can fit it into the turquoise options I already have.


Yo - sister! I know exactly what you mean. Anyhow, next Wednesday (GMT+8), I will try to post photos.


----------



## ShoooSh

mokolya said:


> Are they waiting for it to be Monday everywhere!!!!


Ur hilarious


----------



## lynne_ross

My SA confirmed details of pendent but no pics yet. Keeping checking back in here for a pic!


----------



## say brooke

Got a picture !! Trying to post it now for all of you!


----------



## say brooke

Here it is ! The much anticipated Holiday pendant 2019


----------



## xianni

waiting here!


----------



## PennyD2911

say brooke said:


> Got a picture !! Trying to post it now for all of you!


Yes! Thank you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Very pretty!
It will be interesting to see it IRL.


----------



## mokolya

OMG

*thanx Brooke, I can't qoute for some reason*


----------



## GlitterEyebags

say brooke said:


> Here it is ! The much anticipated Holiday pendant 2019


Thank you!!


----------



## xianni

say brooke said:


> Here it is ! The much anticipated Holiday pendant 2019



Oh, so pretty, to die for, thank you!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Very pretty!
> It will be interesting to see it IRL.


Looks more like Blue Agate than turquoise, so I agree it will have to been seen IRL.


----------



## rk4265

It looks just like blue agate. It’s very pretty. Hope there are more products then just pendant. Thank you!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

Stunning. I am torn on this. I was all ready to turn down the pendant. Thank you for posting @say brooke


----------



## ShoooSh

I am digged in my grave ♥️♥️♥️


----------



## ShoooSh

say brooke said:


> Here it is ! The much anticipated Holiday pendant 2019


Thank u♥️♥️


----------



## Suzil

say brooke said:


> Here it is ! The much anticipated Holiday pendant 2019


Thank you!!!


----------



## ShoooSh

Most gorgeous LE ever ♥️♥️


----------



## 911snowball

THANK YOU say brooke!!!!


----------



## expatwife

I’m so buying it! Thanks for all your hard work ladies!!!


----------



## hb925

wow, so pretty! Thank you for sharing the pic! I wonder how much of a difference there will be pendant to pendant.


----------



## ShoooSh

cj0617 said:


> wow, so pretty! Thank you for sharing the pic! I wonder how much of a difference there will be pendant to pendant.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## PennyD2911

Thank you @say brooke for the pic!


----------



## chaneljewel

The pendant is beautiful!!!


----------



## bhurry

PennyD2911 said:


> Looks more like Blue Agate than turquoise, so I agree it will have to been seen IRL.


I was going to say the same thing


----------



## lisawhit

say brooke said:


> Here it is ! The much anticipated Holiday pendant 2019


It's beautiful and it looks like blue agate.  I'm definately getting this!


----------



## Giuliana

Thank you for the picture @say brooke!!

I was hoping for a lighter blue or something more turquoise in color, so will pass.


----------



## lynne_ross

Giuliana said:


> Thank you for the picture @say brooke!!
> 
> I was hoping for a lighter blue or something more turquoise in color, so will pass.


I was hoping for something lighter too but from the picture I love the brightness of the colour. So will need to see in real life.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Looks more like Blue Agate than turquoise, so I agree it will have to been seen IRL.


I am interested to see actual photos. 
If it looks like BA, I would have preferred actual stone (agate) rather than porcelain. 
Perhaps it’s brighter in person.


----------



## hopiko

say brooke said:


> Here it is ! The much anticipated Holiday pendant 2019



Thanks, @say brooke!  It is very pretty, I can’t wait to see what it looks like IRL!


----------



## hopiko

texasgirliegirl said:


> I am interested to see actual photos.
> If it looks like BA, I would have preferred actual stone (agate) rather than porcelain.
> Perhaps it’s brighter in person.


I completely agree.  I wonder if agate came out too dark due to the solid back for the LE pendants.  

I guess we will know soon if we like it!


----------



## nicole0612

Interesting! Thank you SayBrooke! My SA just got the image as well, they are ready to take deposits in the US since yesterday.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

nicole0612 said:


> Interesting! Thank you SayBrooke! My SA just got the image as well, they are ready to take deposits in the US since yesterday.


Are the deposits the full amount for the necklace? What happens if we decide not to get it after seeing in person? Thank you!!


----------



## bhurry

texasgirliegirl said:


> I am interested to see actual photos.
> If it looks like BA, I would have preferred actual stone (agate) rather than porcelain.
> Perhaps it’s brighter in person.


Yeah i’m just wondering it looks just like BA so why not use BA?  Didnt someone say thatthey have more than enough BA?  I was just hoping that since they are using porcelain that the color would at least be somewhat different than what is already available.  I will have to see in person before i make my decision.  Thank you Saybrooke for posting the most anticipated pics


----------



## bhurry

Hope someone’s SA can send real life pics especially side by side with BA to really see the difference


----------



## susan08

texasgirliegirl said:


> I am interested to see actual photos.
> If it looks like BA, I would have preferred actual stone (agate) rather than porcelain.
> Perhaps it’s brighter in person.



Same here. I don’t think BA source is short as my SA just informed me the availability of 10 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet. I don’t understand why VCA doesn’t use BA for holiday edition since the color is kind of similar. I might just get the 5-motif bracelet and it’s only few hundreds more than one motif necklace.


----------



## kimber418

ShoooSh said:


> Most gorgeous LE ever ♥️♥️



I totally agree!  I have a turquoise pendant and I was reluctant about this but I love it!


----------



## dilipalomino

Is the only way to get the holiday pendant in store through pre-order/deposits? Or does VCA allow "walk-in" purchases once they are in stock?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dilipalomino said:


> Is the only way to get the holiday pendant in store through pre-order/deposits? Or does VCA allow "walk-in" purchases once they are in stock?


Walk in depending on supply.


----------



## susan08

dilipalomino said:


> Is the only way to get the holiday pendant in store through pre-order/deposits? Or does VCA allow "walk-in" purchases once they are in stock?


For the past few years, my SAs still have it in December or January. I’m not sure if they get more shipments at different times. I don’t think you need to preorder right now before seeing any pictures IRL unless you are sure about it.

Last time they release blue color stone for Christmas is 2010. It might be more popular this year though.


----------



## dilipalomino

susan08 said:


> For the past few years, my SAs still have it in December or January. I’m not sure if they get more shipments at different times. I don’t think you need to preorder right now before seeing any pictures IRL unless you are sure about it.
> 
> it’s been a while since they have blue color stone though. YMMV.


Yes, I am definitely waiting for the IRL pictures, but considering how blue is my favorite color and I have already missed out on the past holiday pendants, I'm wondering how long I can safely ponder before taking the plunge XD I didn't know SAs had it until December/January these past few years though


----------



## susan08

dilipalomino said:


> Yes, I am definitely waiting for the IRL pictures, but considering how blue is my favorite color and I have already missed out on the past holiday pendants, I'm wondering how long I can safely ponder before taking the plunge XD I didn't know SAs had it until December/January these past few years though



my SA in Hawaii had it till January I think. You can always call and order. I believe they ship for free.


----------



## dilipalomino

susan08 said:


> my SA in Hawaii had it till January I think. You can always call and order. I believe they ship for free.


That's a great idea, maybe I'll be able to squeeze in a quick trip to Hawaii in the near future to take advantage of the lower sales tax~


----------



## kimikaze

say brooke said:


> Here it is ! The much anticipated Holiday pendant 2019


Christmas has come early!!!  Thank you


----------



## mokolya

ShoooSh said:


> Ur hilarious



sarcasm is my coping mechanism, we're neighbors btw. Saudi Arabia here


----------



## Diamondbirdie

I’ve seen the LE pendant available online in the past (UK, though).


----------



## JewelryLover101

dilipalomino said:


> Yes, I am definitely waiting for the IRL pictures, but considering how blue is my favorite color and I have already missed out on the past holiday pendants, I'm wondering how long I can safely ponder before taking the plunge XD I didn't know SAs had it until December/January these past few years though


I was late to the game with the 2018 holiday pendant and was able to purchase it just after New Year’s.  There were a few left in the US at that point, but I think they sold out soon thereafter, so I doubt that the only people who are able to get it are those who preorder.

I think this color may be popular, but due to (what appears to be) its similarity to blue agate, I would suspect that a lot of people will pass who either already have the 10 motif agate or would like to buy the 10 motif.  It seems that it might be hard to justify both this pendant and the agate.


----------



## Bee-licious

JewelryLover101 said:


> I was late to the game with the 2018 holiday pendant and was able to purchase it just after New Year’s.  There were a few left in the US at that point, but I think they sold out soon thereafter, so I doubt that the only people who are able to get it are those who preorder.
> 
> I think this color may be popular, but due to (what appears to be) its similarity to blue agate, I would suspect that a lot of people will pass who either already have the 10 motif agate or would like to buy the 10 motif.  It seems that it might be hard to justify both this pendant and the agate.


Agreed. I’m one of those people hoping to add BA to my collection in the future so I’ll have to pass on this one. I was kind of hoping it would be a BA pendant. Now I’m looking at the guilloche single pendant....


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I am interested to see actual photos.
> If it looks like BA, I would have preferred actual stone (agate) rather than porcelain.
> Perhaps it’s brighter in person.


Exactly! When I saw it I thought “Why not just use Blue Agate?” Then I thought about Blue Agates translucent nature. Maybe the stone and the pendant backing would not work well????
I still think it’s pretty and am anxious for more pics to see it in different lighting and different angles.


----------



## PennyD2911

bhurry said:


> Hope someone’s SA can send real life pics especially side by side with BA to really see the difference


Yes!!! This would be very helpful!


----------



## baghagg

say brooke said:


> Here it is ! The much anticipated Holiday pendant 2019


Beautiful!  Thank you for this elusive shot!  Hoping they do earrings as well..


----------



## nicole0612

lvjunkyxo said:


> Are the deposits the full amount for the necklace? What happens if we decide not to get it after seeing in person? Thank you!!


I’m sorry, I did not ask if it is the full amount, because it should be available for purchase once it is actually released and we can see it. Since I have the turquoise I’d like to compare them side-by-side first. The full deposit is refundable if not purchased.


susan08 said:


> For the past few years, my SAs still have it in December or January. I’m not sure if they get more shipments at different times. I don’t think you need to preorder right now before seeing any pictures IRL unless you are sure about it.
> 
> Last time they release blue color stone for Christmas is 2010. It might be more popular this year though.


I absolutely agree. I do not think there is any need to pre-order, at least not in the US market.


----------



## gagabag

I have the 10 motif BA and turquoise pendant, so I’m a bit hesitant with this colour. Still need to see it to compare...


----------



## cloee

I was hoping for a color closer to turquoise. Will need to see this in person before deciding. Thanks for sharing the image. At least we are no longer guessing


----------



## susan08

nicole0612 said:


> I’m sorry, I did not ask if it is the full amount, because it should be available for purchase once it is actually released and we can see it. Since I have the turquoise I’d like to compare them side-by-side first. The full deposit is refundable if not purchased.
> 
> I absolutely agree. I do not think there is any need to pre-order, at least not in the US market.



ASAIK, they only refund the deposit to a store credit in US. Be careful about that if you don’t have alternatives.


----------



## darling*lucia

@say brooke thank you for the pics!
I’m very excited with this blue and YG combo 

Hope to see in person soon!


----------



## nicole0612

susan08 said:


> ASAIK, they only refund the deposit to a store credit in US. Be careful about that if you don’t have alternatives.


Perhaps it should not be counted on then. I was explicitly offered a full refund if I decide against it, and have been given this in the past as well. Great advice to make sure one is offered a full refund to the method of payment before making a deposit. However; I still feel there is no reason to reserve ahead of time. There are always plenty of holiday pendants available on the release date!


----------



## lynne_ross

How does the engraving work for pendant? Can you pick say 3 initials? Does vca use a standard font?


----------



## PennyD2911

lynne_ross said:


> How does the engraving work for pendant? Can you pick say 3 initials? Does vca use a standard font?


I have had all of my Holiday Pendants engraved with my three initials and the year. I have never been offered a choice of fonts.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

JewelryLover101 said:


> I was late to the game with the 2018 holiday pendant and was able to purchase it just after New Year’s.  There were a few left in the US at that point, but I think they sold out soon thereafter, so I doubt that the only people who are able to get it are those who preorder.
> 
> I think this color may be popular, but due to (what appears to be) its similarity to blue agate, I would suspect that a lot of people will pass who either already have the 10 motif agate or would like to buy the 10 motif.  It seems that it might be hard to justify both this pendant and the





lynne_ross said:


> How does the engraving work for pendant? Can you pick say 3 initials? Does vca use a standard font?


You can select either a block or script font. 
I have always requested three initials in the block font.


----------



## Leo the Lion

say brooke said:


> Here it is ! The much anticipated Holiday pendant 2019


Thank you so much for the picture!!!


----------



## Chanbal

Thank you @ say brooke for sharing a pic of the pendant. 
It looks perfect to wear on a beach vacation...


----------



## ShoooSh

mokolya said:


> sarcasm is my coping mechanism, we're neighbors btw. Saudi Arabia here


hello hbeeehbtii


----------



## Suzie

Found this on another site. Blue porcelain with diamond.


----------



## Suzie

Sorry, didn’t see that it had already been posted.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Chanbal said:


> Thank you @ say brooke for sharing a pic of the pendant.
> It looks perfect to wear on a beach vacation...


Just don’t wear it while swimming.


----------



## chaneljewel

If I already have BA, is this practical to get?  It’s beautiful, and the BA is the 10 motif so...guess I’ll have to wait to see the actual piece.


----------



## PennyD2911

Last year the first pic of the 2018 Holiday Pendant posted on tPF was September 13th, it was the the same type pic that the SAs sent out this year, just like the one we saw yesterday of the 2019 pendant.  Three days later one of the members received a text  from her SA with pics from VCA that showed the making of the pendant, pics VCA posted on their website.  That second set of pics showed the pendant in much more detail and the characteristics of the gold mother of pearl were much more visible in those pics than the first “stock photo” that was released. I am hoping the same will happen this year and someone will be receiving more pics of this year pendant SOON! My SA is at Neimans Marcus and doesn't seem to have access to the same things the SAs from the VCA boutiques have.


----------



## chaneljewel

PennyD2911 said:


> Last year the first pic of the 2018 Holiday Pendant posted on tPF was September 13th, it was the the same type pic that the SAs sent out this year, just like the one we saw yesterday of the 2019 pendant.  Three days later one of the members received a text  from her SA with pics from VCA that showed the making of the pendant, pics VCA posted on their website.  That second set of pics showed the pendant in much more detail and the characteristics of the gold mother of pearl were much more visible in those pics than the first “stock photo” that was released. I am hoping the same will happen this year and someone will be receiving more pics of this year pendant SOON! My SA is at Neimans Marcus and doesn't seem to have access to the same things the SAs from the VCA boutiques have.


My SA from NM had no idea what the pendant looked like either.  Shame that they’re not kept updated on these events.


----------



## PennyD2911

chaneljewel said:


> My SA from NM had no idea what the pendant looked like either.  Shame that they’re not kept updated on these events.


As I understand VCA is sold through the Precious Jewelry department of Neimans Marcus, so it is just one of several brands they offer.  My SA is the only reason I purchase VCA from NM, I have known him for many years and I value that relationship, otherwise I would much rather purchase directly from VCA. My SA is wonderful and very attentive and thoughtful, he is at a disadvantage because of the way NM/VCA handle their arrangement.
  The disconnect between VCA and Neiman Marcus and lack of information shared between the two, leaves me with a feeling somewhat like purchasing from a reseller in the preowned market. There have been many times I have read info on here that my SA was not aware of. This is why I hope someone will receive other pics from their VCA SA and share them in this thread.


----------



## PennyD2911

chaneljewel said:


> My SA from NM had no idea what the pendant looked like either.  Shame that they’re not kept updated on these events.


My SA @ NM knew that the holiday pendant would be porcelain and the color would be blue but it appears he does not get the pics the SAs @ VCA receive.


----------



## lisawhit

I've been told this holiday pendant will be very limited....my SA said they were receiving 10 pendants and this is a stand alone boutique, not Neimans.....I asked are they only receiving 10 pendants and then more shipments?  She didn't know......


----------



## JewelryLover101

lisawhit said:


> I've been told this holiday pendant will be very limited....my SA said they were receiving 10 pendants and this is a stand alone boutique, not Neimans.....I asked are they only receiving 10 pendants and then more shipments?  She didn't know......



Is it just me or does VCA seem to "amp up" the limited talk with all of their pieces to create a frenzied demand?  Just like the blue agate which doesn't seem to be as scarce as it was initially made out to be.  There is absolutely no reason a porcelain (i.e., man made material) pendant should be extremely limited (or more limited than any other year's holiday pendant).


----------



## Chanbal

lisawhit said:


> I've been told this holiday pendant will be very limited....my SA said they were receiving 10 pendants and this is a stand alone boutique, not Neimans.....I asked are they only receiving 10 pendants and then more shipments?  She didn't know......





JewelryLover101 said:


> Is it just me or does VCA seem to "amp up" the limited talk with all of their pieces to create a frenzied demand?  Just like the blue agate which doesn't seem to be as scarce as it was initially made out to be.  There is absolutely no reason a porcelain (i.e., man made material) pendant should be extremely limited.



"To create a frenzied demand" is particularly important for porcelain; I think most people would prefer a natural stone to a man made material.


----------



## nicole0612

JewelryLover101 said:


> Is it just me or does VCA seem to "amp up" the limited talk with all of their pieces to create a frenzied demand?  Just like the blue agate which doesn't seem to be as scarce as it was initially made out to be.  There is absolutely no reason a porcelain (i.e., man made material) pendant should be extremely limited (or more limited than any other year's holiday pendant).


100%!!
I told my SA that I was going to wait to see it in person, and there was no comment about a limited supply. We’ve heard this over and over again, I think it’s just marketing.


----------



## rhm

Welp, I held on buying a pair or VA earrings and now no more wait!


----------



## chaneljewel

I adore my SA at NM too, penny.  She’s so helpful and understanding to my wishes.


----------



## lisawhit

passing it on


----------



## PennyD2911

chaneljewel said:


> I adore my SA at NM too, penny.  She’s so helpful and understanding to my wishes.


That is the way my NM SA is, that is why it is so frustrating that NM and VCA do not do a better job to give the NM VCA clients a more stand alone boutique experience.


----------



## PennyD2911

lisawhit said:


> passing it on


Thank you @lisawhit


----------



## PennyD2911

The color variation is very noticeable in the two photos that have been sent by VCA SAs.  This is a perfect example of “have to see it IRL”  to know the true color, because the different lighting and characteristics of photography make the color look different every time it is photographed.


----------



## bhurry

PennyD2911 said:


> The color variation is very noticeable in the two photos that have been sent by VCA SAs.  This is a perfect example of “have to see it IRL”  because the different lighting and characteristics of photography make the color look different every time it is photographed.
> 
> View attachment 4542955


Yes exactly know what you mean.  thats why it would be nice to see real life pics.  I asked my NM SA but of course she is always the last to know so can’t get any advance intel let alone photos


----------



## Bigcatshopping

Suzil said:


> Anyone with any juicy info? can’t believe we are in August already!


2019 holiday pendent is blue color


----------



## lisawhit

I’m happy with any shade of blue


----------



## JewelryLover101

Chanbal said:


> "To create a frenzied demand" is particularly important for porcelain; I think most people would prefer a natural stone to a man made material.


Yes, this could be.  Especially since VCA already has a blue stone necklace, I think this may be a more difficult sell.  Certainly more difficult than the pink porcelain was.


----------



## PennyD2911

lisawhit said:


> I’m happy with any shade of blue


I too am pleased VCA did the pendant in blue. I am a bit disappointed the color is not closer to turquoise because I have wanted VA in turquoise for over 5 years, but am still happy it is blue!


----------



## PennyD2911

bhurry said:


> Yes exactly know what you mean.  thats why it would be nice to see real life pics.  I asked my NM SA but of course she is always the last to know so can’t get any advance intel let alone photos


My NM SA will happily send me pics as soon as he has the pendants, but in the past years he has not had them until a couple days before the October 1 release date.


----------



## bhurry

PennyD2911 said:


> My NM SA will happily send me pics as soon as he has the pendants, but in the past years he has not had them until a couple days before the October 1 release date.


Hopefully someone has real life pics before then.  At least your SA sends photos, i basically have to let my SA know what’s going on as far as any new additions.  She literally doesn’t have any intel but she is sweet so that’s why I stay buying from her.


----------



## PennyD2911

bhurry said:


> Hopefully someone has real life pics before then.  At least your SA sends photos, i basically have to let my SA know what’s going on as far as any new additions.  She literally doesn’t have any intel but she is sweet so that’s why I stay buying from her.


Same here with my SA, but I love him and we have known each other many years and I am loyal to him!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Neimans has a better retu


PennyD2911 said:


> As I understand VCA is sold through the Precious Jewelry department of Neimans Marcus, so it is just one of several brands they offer.  My SA is the only reason I purchase VCA from NM, I have known him for many years and I value that relationship, otherwise I would much rather purchase directly from VCA. My SA is wonderful and very attentive and thoughtful, he is at a disadvantage because of the way NM/VCA handle their arrangement.
> The disconnect between VCA and Neiman Marcus and lack of information shared between the two, leaves me with a feeling somewhat like purchasing from a reseller in the preowned market. There have been many times I have read info on here that my SA was not aware of. This is why I hope someone will receive other pics from their VCA SA and share them in this thread.


NM has a better return policy at least...


----------



## HADASSA

HADASSA said:


> View attachment 4540649
> View attachment 4540650
> 
> 
> Penny you have certainly done your research. Further research would show that "Bleu Céleste" Sèvres Porcelain is a Turquoise blue colour.





HADASSA said:


> *
> So, Bleu Celeste Sevres Porcelain in YG. Shade of "bleu celeste" (or Celestial Blue in English) still not known. We have to be mindful not to allow the name of the colour to get lost in translation.*





lisawhit said:


> passing it on



I think we were way ahead of the game on this one. Thank you Lisa for the official history from VCA


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Neimans has a better retu
> 
> NM has a better return policy at least...


I am not familiar with the VCA return policy, I know a couple years ago NM changed their return policy to 30 days.


----------



## allure244

PennyD2911 said:


> I am not familiar with the VCA return policy, I know a couple years ago NM changed their return policy to 30 days.



You can only return for store credit. I believe it is 30 days as well.


----------



## PennyD2911

allure244 said:


> You can only return for store credit. I believe it is 30 days as well.


Being able to receive a credit to the card that was used for the purchase is a plus for NM then.  I would be okay with a store credit because I don’t make impulse purchases with VCA and there is always more than one thing I want  but I don’t like being locked into a store credit only.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

lvjunkyxo said:


> Are the deposits the full amount for the necklace? What happens if we decide not to get it after seeing in person? Thank you!!



My sa asked for the full amount of $3550! Not sure what happens if you decide to forgo it later— blue is my favorite color so I’m planning on getting it regardless of shade


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My sa texted me about it today. There are only 3 left at my store and they just started taking pre-orders yesterday. She said it’s available October 1


----------



## PennyD2911

LovingTheOrange said:


> My sa asked for the full amount of $3550! Not sure what happens if you decide to forgo it later— blue is my favorite color so I’m planning on getting it regardless of shade


I think when we begin to see pics of this pendant that are not VCA stock photos, we will find that it is a gorgeous color blue.


----------



## Alena21

PennyD2911 said:


> The color variation is very noticeable in the two photos that have been sent by VCA SAs.  This is a perfect example of “have to see it IRL”  to know the true color, because the different lighting and characteristics of photography make the color look different every time it is photographed.
> 
> View attachment 4542955


Could they have done it in BA instead of porcelain?? 
Absolutely yes. But too greedy. Getting so annoyed with VCA the past few years.


----------



## PennyD2911

Alena21 said:


> Could they have done it in BA instead of porcelain??
> Absolutely yes. But too greedy. Getting so annoyed with VCA the past few years.


As I recall when Blue Agate was released VCA claimed it was limited production, but I have read that pieces are still available. VCA seems to have no rhyme or reason to the way they do things.


----------



## Alena21

PennyD2911 said:


> As I recall when Blue Agate was released VCA claimed it was limited production, but I have read that pieces are still available. VCA seems to have no rhyme or reason to the way they do things.


In fairness, my SA told me the BA is a permanent collection so not to jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## PennyD2911

Alena21 said:


> In fairness, my SA told me the BA is a permanent collection so not to jump on the bandwagon.


That’s good, maybe VCA will decide at some point to add the 20 motif to the BA collection.


----------



## Alena21

PennyD2911 said:


> That’s good, maybe VCA will decide at some point to add the 20 motif to the BA collection.


I'm sure rings, earrings and Magic Alhambra collection are all to come in the future.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LovingTheOrange said:


> My sa texted me about it today. There are only 3 left at my store and they just started taking pre-orders yesterday. She said it’s available October 1


Some boutiques receive multiple shipments.


----------



## kimber418

Alena21 said:


> Could they have done it in BA instead of porcelain??
> Absolutely yes. But too greedy. Getting so annoyed with VCA the past few years.



I would not have bought it in BA- the blue would be too translucent for my taste.  I am so happy with the pendant color this year.   I think it will be one of the most popular ever.


----------



## 911snowball

+1 to what kimber just said!  
kimber, I love the pink flowers and curtains in your photo- what a beautiful room you have.


----------



## chaneljewel

I’m happy with the holiday pendant color, too.  It doesn’t seem at all like BA which I adore, but don’t want to repeat.  The color seems to be more saturated, probably because of the porcelain.


----------



## kimber418

911snowball said:


> +1 to what kimber just said!
> kimber, I love the pink flowers and curtains in your photo- what a beautiful room you have.


Thank you 911snowball- that picture was our family home of 21 years.  We sold it less than a year ago.  We raised 4 children there and even though I am happy with our new condominium, I miss my old home everyday!  It was too big for 2 people.


----------



## 911snowball

Kimber, the move must have been so hard. So many memories!  The color scheme in that room was just gorgeous- the pale  grayish walls with the pop of pink and white trim would put me in a good mood just by walking in.  Very elegant but inviting.  You have exquisite taste.


----------



## kimber418

911snowball said:


> Kimber, the move must have been so hard. So many memories!  The color scheme in that room was just gorgeous- the pale  grayish walls with the pop of pink and white trim would put me in a good mood just by walking in.  Very elegant but inviting.  You have exquisite taste.



Thank you so much for your kind words!  I cannot take all the credit as I did have an amazing decoratorI am working with her now on my contemporary condominium.  It is a stretch for me to go from so traditional to contemporary but I am sort of liking the feel of soft contemporary.


----------



## jenayb

I am told that the colour is not close to BA and that it leans more torward turquoise, which is exciting to me!  I have BA pieces and like the idea of this being different; I did reserve a piece.

I was also told that the following are an accurate representation of the colour, although the actual holiday pieces could be slightly darker due to being hand-crafted.

https://www.hutchinsonscott.co.uk/e...aced-ls-mark-10cm-high-8cm-diameter/lot_16_56

https://www.hutchinsonscott.co.uk/e...rds-in-flight-24cm-wide-15-5cm-deep/lot_16_58


----------



## PennyD2911

jenaywins said:


> I am told that the colour is not close to BA and that it leans more torward turquoise, which is exciting to me!  I have BA pieces and like the idea of this being different; I did reserve a piece.
> 
> I was also told that the following are an accurate representation of the colour, although the actual holiday pieces could be slightly darker due to being hand-crafted.
> 
> https://www.hutchinsonscott.co.uk/e...aced-ls-mark-10cm-high-8cm-diameter/lot_16_56
> 
> https://www.hutchinsonscott.co.uk/e...rds-in-flight-24cm-wide-15-5cm-deep/lot_16_58


Thanks for this info @jenaywins 
Even though I think the BA pieces are beautiful, because of my strong desire for VA turquoise 20 motif I will be thrilled if the holiday pendant is lighter than BA. I am very happy that the color blue was chosen this year, so I look forward to seeing photos that are not VCA stock photos.


----------



## jenayb

PennyD2911 said:


> Thanks for this info @jenaywins
> Even though I think the BA pieces are beautiful, because of my strong desire for VA turquoise 20 motif I will be thrilled if the holiday pendant is lighter than BA. I am very happy that the color blue was chosen this year, so I look forward to seeing photos that are not VCA stock photos.



I could not agree with you more, and am also really looking forward to actual photos!


----------



## bhurry

jenaywins said:


> I could not agree with you more, and am also really looking forward to actual photos!


Yup me three


----------



## PennyD2911

It was posted earlier in the thread that the release date in HK is September 25th, hoping the stock has arrived and someone has received a pic from their SA they can share with us.
On this date last year @ShoooSh posted a pic of the 2018 pendant that she received from her SA that was not a stock photo. Soooo maybe real life pics will be seen soon!


----------



## bhurry

PennyD2911 said:


> It was posted earlier in the thread that the release date in HK is September 25th, hoping the stock has arrived and someone has received a pic from their SA they can share with us.
> On this date last year @ShoooSh posted a pic of the 2018 pendant that she received from her SA that was not a stock photo. Soooo maybe real life pics will be seen soon!


Lol, you really do know your dates/facts.  You should be a historian


----------



## spylove22

I think whatever blue it is, it will be lovely, I'm so in!


----------



## PennyD2911

bhurry said:


> Lol, you really do know your dates/facts.  You should be a historian


LOL - I OCD about details.
I am an accountant and amounts, dates, facts etc. are the world I live in. I know it seems I am stalking this thread, but I out of the office today resting from vertigo symptoms, so I am on auto refresh waiting for more info/pics.


----------



## bhurry

PennyD2911 said:


> LOL - I OCD about details.
> I am an accountant and amounts, dates, facts etc. are the world I live in. I know it seems I am stalking this thread, but I out of the office today resting from vertigo symptoms, so I am on auto refresh waiting for more info/pics.


Love it.  Coz i basically want to know all the details and love seeing all your post about this year’s pendant.


----------



## PennyD2911

bhurry said:


> Love it.  Coz i basically want to know all the details and love seeing all your post about this year’s pendant.


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> LOL - I OCD about details.
> I am an accountant and amounts, dates, facts etc. are the world I live in. I know it seems I am stalking this thread, but I out of the office today resting from vertigo symptoms, so I am on auto refresh waiting for more info/pics.



I’m sorry sweetie. I have also been dealing with vertigo on and off for the past few months, and I know it’s terrible. I hope it goes away soon!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

Notorious Pink said:


> I’m sorry sweetie. I have also been dealing with vertigo on and off for the past few months, and I know it’s terrible. I hope it goes away soon!!!


Thank you *B *
I have been having problems for several weeks.  I just finished a corporation tax return deadline on Monday and I just had to take a day and be still. Hope you are feeling better.  An IRL pic of this pendant would make me feel better.


----------



## L etoile

I'm so bummed! I was hoping it would be a guilloche pendant with a diamond in the middle.


----------



## kimber418

There is still a chance that may happen in another year!



L etoile said:


> I'm so bummed! I was hoping it would be a guilloche pendant with a diamond in the middle.[/QUOTE


----------



## kimber418

There is still a chance that may happen in another year!



L etoile said:


> I'm so bummed! I was hoping it would be a guilloche pendant with a diamond in the middle.[/QUOTE


----------



## HADASSA

Notorious Pink said:


> I’m sorry sweetie. I have also been dealing with vertigo on and off for the past few months, and I know it’s terrible. I hope it goes away soon!!!





PennyD2911 said:


> Thank you *B *
> I have been having problems for several weeks.  I just finished a corporation tax return deadline on Monday and I just had to take a day and be still. Hope you are feeling better.  An IRL pic of this pendant would make me feel better.



Sorry to hear about both of you having health issues - hoping that it is a condition that can be managed or healed completely

One more week for Official Launch in Hong Kong


----------



## darling*lucia

PennyD2911 said:


> LOL - I OCD about details.
> I am an accountant and amounts, dates, facts etc. are the world I live in. I know it seems I am stalking this thread, but I out of the office today resting from vertigo symptoms, so I am on auto refresh waiting for more info/pics.


We are sisterhood in profession!

Same! (Though I’m sure my memory and position level are way inferior than yours @PennyD2911 ) 
Numbers, names, details and facts I found once I commit to memory I tend to remember them!

However events - sometime even it only just happened the night before, I could t remember!!!

Hope you’ll recover from your vertigo soon


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Sorry to hear about both of you having health issues - hoping that it is a condition that can be managed or healed completely
> 
> One more week for Official Launch in Hong Kong


Thank you


----------



## PennyD2911

darling*lucia said:


> We are sisterhood in profession!
> 
> Same! (Though I’m sure my memory and position level are way inferior than yours @PennyD2911 )
> Numbers, names, details and facts I found once I commit to memory I tend to remember them!
> 
> However events - sometime even it only just happened the night before, I could t remember!!!
> 
> Hope you’ll recover from your vertigo soon


Thank you!
It is nice to be among likeminded people. As I have aged, I find that I too can be a bit forgetful in the short term.


----------



## Alena21

I'll pass on buying this one for myself but I shall check out it in case a family member wants me to buy it for them since my SA insists on me going to see it.


----------



## MyDogTink

I hope some VCA retail therapy can make you feel better, Penny!!


----------



## Mali_

Found on IG:


----------



## KH8

PennyD2911 said:


> It was posted earlier in the thread that the release date in HK is September 25th, hoping the stock has arrived and someone has received a pic from their SA they can share with us.
> On this date last year @ShoooSh posted a pic of the 2018 pendant that she received from her SA that was not a stock photo. Soooo maybe real life pics will be seen soon!



I was just told by my SA that 25/9 is the date they start taking deposit 
And the official launch date is 1/10
But then I am not her loyal client  
Just someone who s eyeing on the holiday pendant  so maybe that s why... she said she d ask tomorrow for me if I could be shown the pendant even though I wouldn’t be able to take home that day...


----------



## bhurry

KH8 said:


> I was just told by my SA that 25/9 is the date they start taking deposit
> And the official launch date is 1/10
> But then I am not her loyal client
> Just someone who s eyeing on the holiday pendant  so maybe that s why... she said she d ask tomorrow for me if I could be shown the pendant even though I wouldn’t be able to take home that day...


I just wonder sometimes that VCA is so quick to take the deposits but won’t show how it looks like IRL so people can make decisions at least based on real life photos not just stock photos.


----------



## torana12

Here it is


----------



## PennyD2911

T


torana12 said:


> Here it is


Thank you for posting @torana12.


----------



## PennyD2911

MyDogTink said:


> I hope some VCA retail therapy can make you feel better, Penny!!


Thank you Tink


----------



## PennyD2911

bhurry said:


> I just wonder sometimes that VCA is so quick to take the deposits but won’t show how it looks like IRL so people can make decisions at least based on real life photos not just stock photos.


THIS!!!!


----------



## jenayb

KH8 said:


> I was just told by my SA that 25/9 is the date they start taking deposit
> And the official launch date is 1/10
> But then I am not her loyal client
> Just someone who s eyeing on the holiday pendant  so maybe that s why... she said she d ask tomorrow for me if I could be shown the pendant even though I wouldn’t be able to take home that day...



They are already taking deposits; I made mine yesterday.


----------



## PennyD2911

jenaywins said:


> They are already taking deposits; I made mine yesterday.


Did your SA offer to show you the pendant?


----------



## jenayb

PennyD2911 said:


> Did your SA offer to show you the pendant?



Not at all. 

Not an actual, real life photo anyhow. I'm dying to see how close it really is to turquoise!


----------



## PennyD2911

jenaywins said:


> Not at all.
> 
> Not an actual, real life photo anyhow. I'm dying to see how close it really is to turquoise!



Yes! That is what I want to know.  Maybe the boutiques have not received the pendants.  Last year there were already VCA website pics and SA IRL pics being posted.


----------



## Suzil

Just got this via email!


----------



## gagabag

torana12 said:


> Here it is


“World wild launch” - lol, is that a pun?


----------



## KH8

jenaywins said:


> They are already taking deposits; I made mine yesterday.



So may I interpret that there will at least be 2 batches? One to be collected on 25/9 and another on 1/10? Lol not in a rush then~


----------



## bhurry

KH8 said:


> View attachment 4544499
> View attachment 4544500
> 
> 
> So may I interpret that there will at least be 2 batches? One to be collected on 25/9 and another on 1/10? Lol not in a rush then~


Sure hope they can show real life photos of the pendant.


----------



## PennyD2911

KH8 said:


> View attachment 4544499
> View attachment 4544500
> 
> 
> So may I interpret that there will at least be 2 batches? One to be collected on 25/9 and another on 1/10? Lol not in a rush then~


Thanks for posting @KH8 
If you are shown the pendant I hope you will be able to sneak a pic for us.


----------



## PennyD2911

bhurry said:


> Sure hope they can show real life photos of the pendant.


OK @bhurry I think maybe you and I are approaching the "stalking the thread" status.


----------



## bhurry

PennyD2911 said:


> OK @bhurry I think maybe you and I are approaching the "stalking the thread" status.


I know, i just keep repeating myself until someone succumbs in showing me pics ha ha.  I have no life


----------



## GoldFish8

KH8 said:


> View attachment 4544499
> View attachment 4544500
> 
> 
> So may I interpret that there will at least be 2 batches? One to be collected on 25/9 and another on 1/10? Lol not in a rush then~


I think that date means October 1


----------



## PennyD2911

bhurry said:


> I know, i just keep repeating myself until someone succumbs in showing me pics ha ha.  I have no life


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzil said:


> View attachment 4544372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this via email!


Very pretty but does not look like turquoise on my screen.
Lovely blue shade


----------



## bhurry

O yay my SA finally sent me a picture of the holiday pendant and guess what it’s another stock photo lol.  Whyyyyyyyyy???  Give me something real lol


----------



## PennyD2911

bhurry said:


> O yay my SA finally sent me a picture of the holiday pendant and guess what it’s another stock photo lol.  Whyyyyyyyyy???  Give me something real lol



The pendant is lovely in these type pics, but like you I want to see it photographed in a boutique setting without profession lighting so we can see the true “nature” of the color.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Very pretty but does not look like turquoise on my screen.
> Lovely blue shade


Yes, it is lovely, but like you I do not see turquoise when I look at the pics on any of my devices.
This is a pic of a BA 5 motif from VCA and the stock photo of the pendant. To me they are very close in color.


----------



## Fine Frenzy

Yes. They are the same color to me. Just the pandent is a little more saturated.


----------



## Alena21

Fine Frenzy said:


> Yes. They are the same color to me. Just the pandent is a little more saturated.


They BA holiday pendant would have looked completely opaque too because of the gold casing on the back.


----------



## darling*lucia

I spoke to a helpline and has been advised the launch date for us (Sydney, Australia) is also 1st October.

However, it would only be available for purchase for existing clients until the end of month.
From 1st Nov, it would be available for new clients!

Wow!
I didn’t think it would be anything exclusive like this!

So I have been advised to visit the store on 1st Oct since I’m an existing client for the chance to score this elusive piece as “numbers are limited.”



I honestly always feel pressured when things are said to be “limited”.
This is supposed to be a leisure exercise but I started to feel otherwise!

So hoping to see the pics of the actual thing soon so I can make an informed decision and not feel pressured just because it’s a LE!


----------



## periogirl28

My SA has sent me the same stock photo. She said the pieces have arrived but she is not allowed to send an actual photo at this time. Sigh. Sorry I cannot help. She is located in Asia.


----------



## bhurry

periogirl28 said:


> My SA has sent me the same stock photo. She said the pieces have arrived but she is not allowed to send an actual photo at this time. Sigh. Sorry I cannot help. She is located in Asia.


 I wonder why they will sent a stock photo but not allowed to send a real photo even though they have it in stores already?  I mean they already said that it cant be purchased til 1 Oct, for some on 25 Sept.  Why so much secrecy when they’ve already given the info and the stock photo?  Just makes no sense.


----------



## gagabag

bhurry said:


> I wonder why they will sent a stock photo but not allowed to send a real photo even though they have it in stores already?  I mean they already said that it cant be purchased til 1 Oct, for some on 25 Sept.  Why so much secrecy when they’ve already given the info and the stock photo?  Just makes no sense.


Games! Nothing but...


----------



## Mariamalhosani




----------



## Alena21

darling*lucia said:


> I spoke to a helpline and has been advised the launch date for us (Sydney, Australia) is also 1st October.
> 
> However, it would only be available for purchase for existing clients until the end of month.
> From 1st Nov, it would be available for new clients!
> 
> Wow!
> I didn’t think it would be anything exclusive like this!
> 
> So I have been advised to visit the store on 1st Oct since I’m an existing client for the chance to score this elusive piece as “numbers are limited.”
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly always feel pressured when things are said to be “limited”.
> This is supposed to be a leisure exercise but I started to feel otherwise!
> 
> So hoping to see the pics of the actual thing soon so I can make an informed decision and not feel pressured just because it’s a LE!


What a BS!  I really hate these manipulative tactics. When they tried to play me the same way the significant amount I used to spend on VCA disappeared because I have super low tolerance for (excuse my technical term) s**t like this. So suddenly they are back to their good old selves but I'm a bit turned off and still not back to buying like I used to.


----------



## CDNinNYC

Does anyone have a SA from the NYC boutique they wouldn't mind sharing.  The one I just bought a guilloche pendant from this summer hasn't responded to a couple of emails I sent.  I'd love a recommendation.


----------



## fashionelite

I found these photos on Instagram and it doesn’t look turquoise at all.


----------



## SDC2003

fashionelite said:


> I found these photos on Instagram and it doesn’t look turquoise at all.


Looks like stock photos so hard to tell but I don’t think this will be turquoise. Tbh I love vca but likely will pass on this. The color doesn’t appeal to me; it’s like the Hermes blue Zanzibar and I’m not a fan of that blue. I wish vca had chosen something very light like turquoise or gone darker like blue indigo. Also I know vca is known for their work with the sevres porcelain but I wish they had chosen an actual gemstone. Does anyone know how hardy the porcelain is? What happens if you drop it?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

darling*lucia said:


> I spoke to a helpline and has been advised the launch date for us (Sydney, Australia) is also 1st October.
> 
> However, it would only be available for purchase for existing clients until the end of month.
> From 1st Nov, it would be available for new clients!
> 
> Wow!
> I didn’t think it would be anything exclusive like this!
> 
> So I have been advised to visit the store on 1st Oct since I’m an existing client for the chance to score this elusive piece as “numbers are limited.”
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly always feel pressured when things are said to be “limited”.
> This is supposed to be a leisure exercise but I started to feel otherwise!
> 
> So hoping to see the pics of the actual thing soon so I can make an informed decision and not feel pressured just because it’s a LE!


Just keep in mind that VCA’s job is to sell us jewelry. Generating excitement/ sales is the ultimate goal. Remember the bullseye pendant? 
The onyx? Onyx earrings? All limited yet readily available following the holidays. 
These are special, collectible pieces if you are a collector. 
You shouldn’t feel any pressure and should only purchase the pendant if you love it. 
Seeing it first in person is a great idea and I’ll be doing the same. When the stock photos for gray mother of Pearl were released they weren’t exciting but in person, swoon!! 
From the stock photos this year’s pendant it looks like a winner so far.


----------



## jenayb

texasgirliegirl said:


> Just keep in mind that VCA’s job is to sell us jewelry. Generating excitement/ sales is the ultimate goal. Remember the bullseye pendant?
> The onyx? Onyx earrings? All limited yet readily available following the holidays.
> These are special, collectible pieces if you are a collector.
> You shouldn’t feel any pressure and should only purchase the pendant if you love it.
> Seeing it first in person is a great idea and I’ll be doing the same. When the stock photos for gray mother of Pearl were released they weren’t exciting but in person, swoon!!
> From the stock photos this year’s pendant it looks like a winner so far.



Perfectly said.


----------



## PennyD2911

bhurry said:


> I wonder why they will sent a stock photo but not allowed to send a real photo even though they have it in stores already?  I mean they already said that it cant be purchased til 1 Oct, for some on 25 Sept.  Why so much secrecy when they’ve already given the info and the stock photo?  Just makes no sense.


Possibly the plan is to get the client into the store to see the pendant, because if the person is there the chance of purchasing the pendant is very good.  If the person decides against the pendant, maybe they will see something else and make a purchase.  I am sure there have been those who have declined the pendant after seeing real life pics (from their SA) whereas if that person had gone in to see it they would have made the purchase. I am sure it is all about marketing.


----------



## PennyD2911

Mariamalhosani said:


> View attachment 4544848
> View attachment 4544847



Thank you @Mariamalhosani for posting these pics!!
I have been loving the “starry night” background VCA has been using, and it makes the Holiday Pendant look beautiful.


----------



## bhurry

PennyD2911 said:


> Possibly the plan is to get the client into the store to see the pendant, because if the person is there the chance of purchasing the pendant is very good.  If the person decides against the pendant, maybe they will see something else and make a purchase.  I am sure there have been those who have declined the pendant after seeing real life pics (from their SA) whereas if that person had gone in to see it they would have made the purchase. I am sure it is all about marketing.


You’re right Penny, harder to resist when they have you in the store coz the chances of someone seeing other things to purchase is high.


----------



## PennyD2911

bhurry said:


> You’re right Penny, harder to resist when they have you in the store coz the chances of someone seeing other things to purchase is high.



I am 6 hours away from my SA, so I do not go in to make purchases. I also know if I could go in, I would leave with more than the one thing I went it to look at.


----------



## kimber418

CDNinNYC said:


> Does anyone have a SA from the NYC boutique they wouldn't mind sharing.  The one I just bought a guilloche pendant from this summer hasn't responded to a couple of emails I sent.  I'd love a recommendation.



Why don’t you call the store and ask to speak to your SA?


----------



## pigleto972001

CDNinNYC said:


> Does anyone have a SA from the NYC boutique they wouldn't mind sharing.  The one I just bought a guilloche pendant from this summer hasn't responded to a couple of emails I sent.  I'd love a recommendation.


Pm me ! I have a great one  she just sent me the details on this one ! 

If anyone wants her info feel free to Pm me. She helped a lot of ladies get the blue agate !


----------



## Brennamom

L etoile said:


> I'm so bummed! I was hoping it would be a guilloche pendant with a diamond in the middle.


Me too!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Alena21 said:


> What a BS!  I really hate these manipulative tactics. When they tried to play me the same way the significant amount I used to spend on VCA disappeared because I have super low tolerance for (excuse my technical term) s**t like this. So suddenly they are back to their good old selves but I'm a bit turned off and still not back to buying like I used to.


Brutal - real brutal! 



Brennamom said:


> Me too!


It is a graet idea for VCA to use a never been used "stone" for the holiday pendants - shows craetivity. I am just a touch disappointed but there is still a chance this year's pendant will make it into my collection. Afterall, my 2018 pendant is my second most favoured piece.


----------



## Chanbal

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Brutal - real brutal!
> 
> 
> It is a graet idea for VCA to use a never been used "stone" for the holiday pendants - shows craetivity. I am just a touch disappointed but there is still a chance this year's pendant will make it into my collection. Afterall, my 2018 pendant is my second most favoured piece.


What is your 1st favorite piece? I think VCA was very lucky with the gold mother of pearl pendant; it is one of the prettiest IMO. I'm not very excited with the 2019 yet.


----------



## Mali_

Chanbal said:


> What is your 1st favorite piece? I think VCA was very lucky with the gold mother of pearl pendant; it is one of the prettiest IMO. I'm not very excited with the 2019 yet.


Agree. I’m actually waiting for them to make a 20M in gold MOP and institute it into the VA collection.


----------



## Alena21

Chanbal said:


> What is your 1st favorite piece? I think VCA was very lucky with the gold mother of pearl pendant; it is one of the prettiest IMO. I'm not very excited with the 2019 yet.


True , the 2018  didn't look very exciting in the stock photos but some pieces looked stunning in rl.


----------



## Parisluxury

SDC2003 said:


> Looks like stock photos so hard to tell but I don’t think this will be turquoise. Tbh I love vca but likely will pass on this. The color doesn’t appeal to me; it’s like the Hermes blue Zanzibar and I’m not a fan of that blue. I wish vca had chosen something very light like turquoise or gone darker like blue indigo. Also I know vca is known for their work with the sevres porcelain but I wish they had chosen an actual gemstone. Does anyone know how hardy the porcelain is? What happens if you drop it?



I agree! I’m disappointed that it is not a stone. I was really hoping for agate. I feel like I can’t really justify paying that price for porcelain even though it is VCA.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I talked to the SA yesterday at the VCA in Neiman's and wow was she a snob. I told her this was my first holiday pendant and she looked at me like I was a bug, proclaiming at the same time this was porcelain and if I wanted one there was a waitlist. And if I insisted I had to prepay right now. 

Yeah, 3500 for a non-stone? Shove off lady.


----------



## HADASSA

BittyMonkey said:


> I talked to the SA yesterday at the VCA in Neiman's and wow was she a snob. I told her this was my first holiday pendant and she looked at me like I was a bug, proclaiming at the same time this was porcelain and if I wanted one there was a waitlist. And if I insisted I had to prepay right now.
> 
> Yeah, 3500 for a non-stone? Shove off lady.


BittyMonkey, there is a waitlist but they are NOT ALLOWED to take pre-payments. Do you want my NM DSA's info? I will gladly PM you


----------



## Onthego

HADASSA said:


> BittyMonkey, there is a waitlist but they are NOT ALLOWED to take pre-payments. Do you want my NM DSA's info? I will gladly PM you


Dear Hadassa, is the rule of not allowed to take pre-payments only for NM or is it the same for the stand alone boutiques? I also read somewhere that they were offering this piece first to prior customers and the Nov 1st to everyone else. Is this true? Any info would be great.
My SA at the stand alone texted me first about the pendant and the stock picture and if I was interested. I said absolutely and that blue is my favorite color. She said to come in after Sept 27 to see the pendant but could not sell until Oct 1st. No mention of prepayment and no mention of waitlist. But that was by text so maybe she did put me on some kind of list.


----------



## HADASSA

Onthego said:


> Dear Hadassa, is the rule of not allowed to take pre-payments only for NM or is it the same for the stand alone boutiques? I also read somewhere that they were offering this piece first to prior customers and the Nov 1st to everyone else. Is this true? Any info would be great.
> My SA at the stand alone texted me first about the pendant and the stock picture and if I was interested. I said absolutely and that blue is my favorite color. She said to come in after Sept 27 to see the pendant but could not sell until Oct 1st. No mention of prepayment and no mention of waitlist. But that was by text so maybe she did put me on some kind of list.


My VCA DSA at NM said they were not allowed to take prepayments on the pendant but he did put me on his list. Apparently it is allowed at the standalone boutiques.

It probably depends on the aggressiveness of the SA to request (demand) a prepayment to secure a pendant. I also don't know if they are trying to gauge the interested clients by those who put a 100% (promised refundable) deposit (at the standalone boutiques). This is what was required of me to secure a pendant. I told them I am willing to take my chances.

I am sure your SA must have put you on a list and will call when the pendants do become available and can be charged on October 1st. If they can't reach you, they go down their list.

I don't know in which of the global markets that current clients are able to purchase in October and then new clients in November. That seems to be a load of baloney to me.


----------



## bhurry

I asked VCA to describe the color of this year’s holiday pendant vs blue agate and this is what i got.


----------



## PennyD2911

bhurry said:


> I asked VCA to describe the color of this year’s holiday pendant vs blue agate and this is what i got.


Thanks for posting the info @bhurry 
Do you feel differently about the color after reading her response?


----------



## bhurry

PennyD2911 said:


> Thanks for posting the info @bhurry
> Do you feel differently about the color after reading her response?


Lol no not really, i need to see this in person and see the difference between this and blue agate.  When I sent VCA the question I asked if this year’s pendant is more on turquoise color or darker and this is the response i got which is still no help.


----------



## bhurry

bhurry said:


> Lol no not really, i need to see this in person and see the difference between this and blue agate.  When I sent VCA the question I asked if this year’s pendant is more on turquoise color or darker and this is the response i got which is still no help.


I really wanted her to say “yes this is closer to turquoise color”. Ha ha


----------



## PennyD2911

bhurry said:


> I really wanted her to say “yes this is closer to turquoise color”. Ha ha


I think a lot of us would be happy with that response.


----------



## chaneljewel

BittyMonkey said:


> I talked to the SA yesterday at the VCA in Neiman's and wow was she a snob. I told her this was my first holiday pendant and she looked at me like I was a bug, proclaiming at the same time this was porcelain and if I wanted one there was a waitlist. And if I insisted I had to prepay right now.
> 
> Yeah, 3500 for a non-stone? Shove off lady.



My SA at NM is a sweetheart although I know some must not be.  I was shopping at a favorite store and a lady approached me about my vca necklace.  She said she purchased her first one at a NM but only after finding an SA who was kind to her. She told me two of them were so snooty that she left the store.  She only came back because she left her glasses and happened to find the nice SA. Amazingly it was the one I use!!  I’ll be happy to share her contact information as she wants to please!!!


----------



## darling*lucia

texasgirliegirl said:


> Just keep in mind that VCA’s job is to sell us jewelry. Generating excitement/ sales is the ultimate goal. Remember the bullseye pendant?
> The onyx? Onyx earrings? All limited yet readily available following the holidays.
> These are special, collectible pieces if you are a collector.
> You shouldn’t feel any pressure and should only purchase the pendant if you love it.
> Seeing it first in person is a great idea and I’ll be doing the same. When the stock photos for gray mother of Pearl were released they weren’t exciting but in person, swoon!!
> From the stock photos this year’s pendant it looks like a winner so far.


Thank you for putting things into perspective @texasgirliegirl 
I am a newbie in VCA only started buying 3 years ago and have passed the last 3 years holiday pendants because I did not find them to my liking.

Only this year pendant got my heart racing!
Having said that, I’ve only owned natural stones so there’s hesitation due to it being porcelain.

Do you own any porcelain piece from VCA if I may ask your thoughts on them?

Thank you again!


----------



## park56

BittyMonkey said:


> I talked to the SA yesterday at the VCA in Neiman's and wow was she a snob. I told her this was my first holiday pendant and she looked at me like I was a bug, proclaiming at the same time this was porcelain and if I wanted one there was a waitlist. And if I insisted I had to prepay right now.
> 
> Yeah, 3500 for a non-stone? Shove off lady.


Wow. I am sorry you went through this. I really can’t understand why people need to treat others in this manner.


----------



## darling*lucia

Alena21 said:


> What a BS!  I really hate these manipulative tactics. When they tried to play me the same way the significant amount I used to spend on VCA disappeared because I have super low tolerance for (excuse my technical term) s**t like this. So suddenly they are back to their good old selves but I'm a bit turned off and still not back to buying like I used to.



I am sorry to hear about your experience with VCA.

I have to conclude all the luxury brands seem to employ the same tactics.

Whilst my experiences with VCA have been nothing but wonderful, your story seems to be exactly what I experienced with Chanel.


Back to topics, hopefully this year pendant will be a wonderful piece for many of us


----------



## Fine Frenzy

Celestial blue. Maybe it means outer space blue? Dark blue?


----------



## Fine Frenzy

Celestial blue paint


----------



## PennyD2911

Fine Frenzy said:


> Celestial blue paint


The pendant is done in the Sevres Porcelain color Blue Celeste, from researching that color, I don’t think it will be that dark.


----------



## periogirl28

darling*lucia said:


> Thank you for putting things into perspective @texasgirliegirl
> I am a newbie in VCA only started buying 3 years ago and have passed the last 3 years holiday pendants because I did not find them to my liking.
> 
> Only this year pendant got my heart racing!
> Having said that, I’ve only owned natural stones so there’s hesitation due to it being porcelain.
> 
> Do you own any porcelain piece from VCA if I may ask your thoughts on them?
> 
> Thank you again!


May I chime in and say that you should buy the piece if you can view it and only if you love the shade. I have the Pink Sevres Porcelain Holiday Edition and have no regrets at all. I absolutely love that pink and the price was not an issue for it not being a natural stone.


----------



## darling*lucia

periogirl28 said:


> May I chime in and say that you should buy the piece if you can view it and only if you love the shade. I have the Pink Sevres Porcelain Holiday Edition and have no regrets at all. I absolutely love that pink and the price was not an issue for it not being a natural stone.


Thank you @periogirl28 
I appreciate you sharing your opinion on porcelain piece!
I’ve seen the pink holiday pendant and it’s absolutely beautiful 

I will make effort to go to the store to check this year’s piece.

How are you liking this year’s pendant?


----------



## MochaCake

I’ve never bought anything from VCA but I’ve been speaking with an SA and today she emailed me about this year’s holiday pendant. She asked me if I wanted to be on the list. If I say yes, am I obligated to buy the pendant? More importantly, do I really need to be on the list to be able to buy it if I decide to go for it?


----------



## periogirl28

darling*lucia said:


> Thank you @periogirl28
> I appreciate you sharing your opinion on porcelain piece!
> I’ve seen the pink holiday pendant and it’s absolutely beautiful
> 
> I will make effort to go to the store to check this year’s piece.
> 
> How are you liking this year’s pendant?


Erm I think I will pass. I passed on last year’s as well. It’s just personal preference as it didn’t work for me.


----------



## BittyMonkey

HADASSA said:


> BittyMonkey, there is a waitlist but they are NOT ALLOWED to take pre-payments. Do you want my NM DSA's info? I will gladly PM you


Thanks! I might ask in the future but I’m pretty sour on this now.


----------



## HADASSA

BittyMonkey said:


> Thanks! I might ask in the future but I’m pretty sour on this now.


I understand only too well about you being turned off


----------



## EpiFanatic

I have a feeling many people will be getting it. It’s very pretty. The color looks like an opaque version of medium blue agate. I likely will not be getting it. I was really hoping for white gold.  I’m happy that it meets the needs of other people who have been waiting for a lighter blue.


----------



## PennyD2911

MochaCake said:


> I’ve never bought anything from VCA but I’ve been speaking with an SA and today she emailed me about this year’s holiday pendant. She asked me if I wanted to be on the list. If I say yes, am I obligated to buy the pendant? More importantly, do I really need to be on the list to be able to buy it if I decide to go for it?


I purchase my VCA pieces from NM so I can not speak to the procedures of the stand alone boutiques, maybe some of the others who purchase there will respond.  These pendants are LE and whether or not there will be any available in the months beyond October is speculation, so if you are serious about it you might want to consider being on her list.


----------



## lynne_ross

I shop in a stand alone boutique and my SA has not mentioned a list and she knows I am interested in getting the pendant. I personally would not pre-Pay without seeing the pendant in person since I believe my boutique only gives store credit for refunds. 
Interesting how the different stores are managing the sales for this.


----------



## HADASSA

EpiFanatic said:


> I have a feeling many people will be getting it. It’s very pretty. The color looks like an opaque version of medium blue agate. I likely will not be getting it. I was really hoping for white gold.  I’m happy that it meets the needs of other people who have been waiting for a lighter blue.


I could be wrong but this sounds like you have seen an actual pendant  Based on your description, it sounds like it will be lovely


----------



## lisawhit

PennyD2911 said:


> I purchase my VCA pieces from NM so I can not speak to the procedures of the stand alone boutiques, maybe some of the others who purchase there will respond.  These pendants are LE and whether or not there will be any available in the months beyond October is speculation, so if you are serious about it you might want to consider being on her list.


I'm purchasing the holiday pendant  from a stand alone boutique.  I've already given my CC info as requested.  This doesn't bother me because I planned on purchasing it anyway.  It actually makes it easier for me.


----------



## EpiFanatic

EpiFanatic said:


> I have a feeling many people will be getting it. It’s very pretty. The color looks like an opaque version of medium blue agate. I likely will not be getting it. I was really hoping for white gold.  I’m happy that it meets the needs of other people who have been waiting for a lighter blue.


No, I haven’t seen it. Just a stock photo and video. I think this has been posted.


----------



## HADASSA

EpiFanatic said:


> No, I haven’t seen it. Just a stock photo and video. I think this has been posted.
> View attachment 4547030


Can you please post a link for the video? I have seen the pics but the video might give a more realistic idea of the shade of blue


----------



## MochaCake

PennyD2911 said:


> I purchase my VCA pieces from NM so I can not speak to the procedures of the stand alone boutiques, maybe some of the others who purchase there will respond.  These pendants are LE and whether or not there will be any available in the months beyond October is speculation, so if you are serious about it you might want to consider being on her list.



Thank you for taking time to reply. Maybe I will just wait to see it in person and if there will be none left for me later on, there will always be other non-LE pieces to choose from. Thanks again.


----------



## EpiFanatic

HADASSA said:


> Can you please post a link for the video? I have seen the pics but the video might give a more realistic idea of the shade of blue


I actually don’t have a link. My SA sent it to me. But looks stock so not sure if it would helpful.   Maybe it might be on YouTube.


----------



## HADASSA

EpiFanatic said:


> I actually don’t have a link. My SA sent it to me. But looks stock so not sure if it would helpful.   Maybe it might be on YouTube.


Will check Youtube - thank you


----------



## EpiFanatic

HADASSA said:


> Will check Youtube - thank you


No prob. I’m sorry I couldn’t upload it. I don’t think videos are allowed.


----------



## Sclim1

From what I have seen, the pendant color is quite close to what we have seen in the stock photos... not close to turquoise as some of us hoped.


----------



## jenayb

Sclim1 said:


> From what I have seen, the pendant color is quite close to what we have seen in the stock photos... not close to turquoise as some of us hoped.



What is it that you have seen that is different from the stock photos? Anything IRL?


----------



## PennyD2911

Sclim1 said:


> From what I have seen, the pendant color is quite close to what we have seen in the stock photos... not close to turquoise as some of us hoped.


Have you seen the actual pendant or (real life not stock)photos from your SA ?


----------



## PennyD2911

MochaCake said:


> Thank you for taking time to reply. Maybe I will just wait to see it in person and if there will be none left for me later on, there will always be other non-LE pieces to choose from. Thanks again.


You are welcome.


----------



## GoldFish8

HADASSA said:


> I could be wrong but this sounds like you have seen an actual pendant  Based on your description, it sounds like it will be lovely


+1 agreed


----------



## HADASSA

EpiFanatic said:


> No prob. I’m sorry I couldn’t upload it. I don’t think videos are allowed.


If it's YouTube, I can't find it


----------



## HADASSA

Sclim1 said:


> From what I have seen, the pendant color is quite close to what we have seen in the stock photos... not close to turquoise as some of us hoped.


Pretty much how @EpiFanatic described it - an opaque version of medium blue agate?

I am still hoping that with the colour variations we will all find a shade we are happy with


----------



## Sclim1

HADASSA said:


> Pretty much how @EpiFanatic described it - an opaque version of medium blue agate?
> 
> I am still hoping that with the colour variations we will all find a shade we are happy with



Sorry! I don’t know how to multi reply to all asking the same question 
It’s as you have described...  opaque version of blue agate. I was initially hopeful with the blue Celeste Sevres porcelain pics I saw which were close to turquoise but the pic I saw was not like that at all. What I am uncertain is whether there will be any variance in the colors for this LE pendant. Hope this helps!


----------



## JewelryLover101

Sclim1 said:


> Sorry! I don’t know how to multi reply to all asking the same question
> It’s as you have described...  opaque version of blue agate. I was initially hopeful with the blue Celeste Sevres porcelain pics I saw which were close to turquoise but the pic I saw was not like that at all. What I am uncertain is whether there will be any variance in the colors for this LE pendant. Hope this helps!


Yes, this is my question as well.  How much color variation will there really be with porcelain?  I can’t imagine it will be anything like the variations in the 2018 gold MOP pendant.  I know with the pink pendant there was some color variation (but it was very, very slight in my opinion).


----------



## Sclim1

JewelryLover101 said:


> Yes, this is my question as well.  How much color variation will there really be with porcelain?  I can’t imagine it will be anything like the variations in the 2018 gold MOP pendant.  I know with the pink pendant there was some color variation (but it was very, very slight in my opinion).



I agree with you... my sense is the variation for porcelain (if any) will be slight unlike natural stone.


----------



## HADASSA

Sclim1 said:


> Sorry! I don’t know how to multi reply to all asking the same question
> It’s as you have described...  opaque version of blue agate. I was initially hopeful with the blue Celeste Sevres porcelain pics I saw which were close to turquoise but the pic I saw was not like that at all. What I am uncertain is whether there will be any variance in the colors for this LE pendant. Hope this helps!


As honest an answer as I can expect - thank you Sclim1 

I am disappointed because many of us initially thought that the scarcity of the Blue Agate was for use for the Holiday Pendant. Now that we know it's Bleu Celeste Sevres Porcelain, and it's not even close to the shade of Turquoise, is even more disappointing

It's a matter of a couple days before it's rolled out in HK, so we will know soon enough.


----------



## jenayb

Sclim1 said:


> Sorry! I don’t know how to multi reply to all asking the same question
> It’s as you have described...  opaque version of blue agate. I was initially hopeful with the blue Celeste Sevres porcelain pics I saw which were close to turquoise but the pic I saw was not like that at all. What I am uncertain is whether there will be any variance in the colors for this LE pendant. Hope this helps!



Have you seen the pendant IRL or at least actual pics then?


----------



## darling*lucia

1 more day to the 25th!!!!

I hope our fellow HK wouldn’t mind sharing the first look of this pendant!


----------



## purseinsanity

Alena21 said:


> What a BS!  I really hate these manipulative tactics. When they tried to play me the same way the significant amount I used to spend on VCA disappeared because I have super low tolerance for (excuse my technical term) s**t like this. So suddenly they are back to their good old selves but I'm a bit turned off and still not back to buying like I used to.


Honestly, the stupid games at Hermes is what turned me off the brand, so I understand where you're coming from!


----------



## Sclim1

jenaywins said:


> Have you seen the pendant IRL or at least actual pics then?


 
I did see the pic of the item but not IRL. So my sharing is based on what I saw in the pic that was sent to me. But my SA specially requested I don't post it on a public platform.


----------



## jenayb

Sclim1 said:


> I did see the pic of the item but not IRL. So my sharing is based on what I saw in the pic that was sent to me. But my SA specially requested I don't post it on a public platform.



I think so many will be disappointed if the colour is much darker than turquoise; seems like that's what lots of people are being "sold" on per their SAs. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## PennyD2911

jenaywins said:


> I think so many will be disappointed if the colour is much darker than turquoise; seems like that's what lots of people are being "sold" on per their SAs. Thank you for sharing!


Count me among the disappointed, 
I’m not saying the color of the pendant will not be a beautiful color, we were just steered toward a 
turquoise-ish color.
I am not giving up on this pendant I am hangin’ in there until I see a pic that is NOT a VCA stock photo!


----------



## jenayb

PennyD2911 said:


> Count me among the disappointed,
> I’m not saying the color of the pendant will not be a beautiful color, we were just steered toward a
> turquoise-ish color.
> I am not giving up on this pendant I am hangin’ in there until I see a pic that is NOT a VCA stock photo!



Exactly, girl... same sentiments.


----------



## Chanbal

I am also waiting to see it IRL, I'm not too impressed with the stock photos. I'm sorry I missed the lapis pendant, it's a much more exciting blue IMO.


----------



## gagabag

So based on the actual photos shown to me by my SA on his phone, the colour shared here so far looks spot on. He also commented on the lack of variability. To me, it looks very similar to my BA, which I deliberately wore today for comparison. I am 70% sure I will pass...


----------



## Chanbal

gagabag said:


> So based on the actual photos shown to me by my SA on his phone, the colour shared here so far looks spot on. He also commented on the lack of variability. To me, it looks very similar to my BA, which I deliberately wore today for comparison. I am 70% sure I will pass...



I'm 75% sure I will pass...I like the pink porcelain one (no regrets), but not sure about blue porcelain with great blue stone options. Making the pendant in porcelain is likely a lot less costly for VCA, but BA would have made it much more special IMO.


----------



## chaneljewel

My SA said the blue is gorgeous and there’s a waiting list of at least 100 names.  I guess VCA won’t have any trouble selling the holiday pendant it seems.  I was wishing for a turquoise too but will have to wait to see what my final decision will be.  I don’t want to have any regrets.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

I did a comparison among the 4 blues from the boutique and I believe many will/can love it - my description is it is a cross between agate and turquoise.


----------



## baghagg

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I did a comparison among the 4 blues from the boutique and I believe many will/can love it - my description is it is a cross between agate and turquoise.


You've seen the holiday pendant in the boutique?  Do tell!


----------



## cloee

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I did a comparison among the 4 blues from the boutique and I believe many will/can love it - my description is it is a cross between agate and turquoise.



wow thanks for this info. I thought I would pass but this gives me some turquoise hope


----------



## JewelryLover101

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I did a comparison among the 4 blues from the boutique and I believe many will/can love it - my description is it is a cross between agate and turquoise.


Gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing! Did you notice any color variations between the holiday pendants or was the color more uniform since it’s porcelain?


----------



## hopiko

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I did a comparison among the 4 blues from the boutique and I believe many will/can love it - my description is it is a cross between agate and turquoise.


Thanks for posting! Your pieces are amazing!

Did you get the pendant?


----------



## Dextersmom

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I did a comparison among the 4 blues from the boutique and I believe many will/can love it - my description is it is a cross between agate and turquoise.


It looks beautiful!! Thank you!


----------



## meridian

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I did a comparison among the 4 blues from the boutique and I believe many will/can love it - my description is it is a cross between agate and turquoise.



Aaaaaaaaand....sold!

Thanks for posting this


----------



## park56

Wow! Better than I thought.


----------



## DS2006

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I did a comparison among the 4 blues from the boutique and I believe many will/can love it - my description is it is a cross between agate and turquoise.



It is a very pretty color, actually. But considering there are no other pieces matching it, I will pass. I still love the lapis and turquoise most, and I might have bought this pendant had they used the blue agate so I could then get the bracelet. But it makes no sense to me to get this holiday pendant and a blue agate bracelet because they are not close enough in color to wear together.


----------



## QD866

Just found these beautiful pictures online.


----------



## meridian

QD866 said:


> View attachment 4549080
> View attachment 4549081



Interesting the difference in color in different lighting. Almost looks like 2 different pieces.


----------



## pixiesparkle

QD866 said:


> Just found these beautiful pictures online.
> 
> View attachment 4549080
> 
> View attachment 4549081


Wow stunning! I actually quite like this blue and do agree it looks like a cross between BA and turquoise but would look lighter or darker depending on lighting just as displayed here.

I do have BA bracelet and necklace set but would definitely still be getting this year’s holiday pendant


----------



## HADASSA

DS2006 said:


> It is a very pretty color, actually. But considering there are no other pieces matching it, I will pass. I still love the lapis and turquoise most, and I might have bought this pendant had they used the blue agate so I could then get the bracelet. But it makes no sense to me to get this holiday pendant and a blue agate bracelet because they are not close enough in color to wear together.


Not trying to be an enabler, but the pendant and the bracelet are far apart enough for the different shades of blue NOT to be that noticeable.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Very pretty. I think this will sell.


----------



## nicole0612

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I did a comparison among the 4 blues from the boutique and I believe many will/can love it - my description is it is a cross between agate and turquoise.



Stardust, you got the photo for us! Thank you!
Now the question I have is whether seeing it in person swayed you to purchase it. Since we both have an emphasis on turquoise in our collections, your take on this has weight for me. The medium shade has me somewhere in the middle!


----------



## PennyD2911

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I did a comparison among the 4 blues from the boutique and I believe many will/can love it - my description is it is a cross between agate and turquoise.


Thank you @Stardust Andromeda 
That is a perfect way to tell the tone and depth of the Bleu Celeste color.  The film covering the pendant has a slight blue tint to it so the true color might be just a tad brighter. The color is more what I thought Bleu Celeste would look like from the pics of Sevres porcelain I’ve seen online, looks much different from promo pics VCA SAs used. Finally a pic that is not a stock photo, thank you!


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Not trying to be an enabler, but the pendant and the bracelet are far apart enough for the different shades of blue NOT to be that noticeable.


I was thinking the same.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank you @Stardust Andromeda
> That is a perfect way to tell the tone and depth of the Bleu Celeste color.  The film covering the pendant has a slight blue tint to it so the true color might be just a tad brighter. The color is more what I thought Bleu Celeste would look like from the pics of Sevres porcelain I’ve seen online, looks much different from promo pics VCA SAs used. Finally a pic that is not a stock photo, thank you!


P, I thought the blue film was covering the gold backing of the pendant.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

hopiko said:


> Thanks for posting! Your pieces are amazing!
> 
> Did you get the pendant?





HADASSA said:


> Not trying to be an enabler, but the pendant and the bracelet are far apart enough for the different shades of blue NOT to be that noticeable.





nicole0612 said:


> Stardust, you got the photo for us! Thank you!
> Now the question I have is whether seeing it in person swayed you to purchase it. Since we both have an emphasis on turquoise in our collections, your take on this has weight for me. The medium shade has me somewhere in the middle!



I have many shades of blue. I think the pendant is gorgeous and there is a lot of hype about it. When the hype dies down, i will likely regret it .... so I am incline to pass.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> P, I thought the blue film was covering the gold backing of the pendant.


And you would be correct. 
Now that I look closer, I see that it is on the back, I was just so mesmerized by all those gorgeous blue clovers, I did not pay close enough attention to the film. Thank you for correcting me. 
That pic is just such a perfect way to show the Blue Celeste color.


----------



## nicole0612

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I have many shades of blue. I think the pendant is gorgeous and there is a lot of hype about it. When the hype dies down, i will likely regret it .... so I am incline to pass.


I think you are right. You are deciding with a cool head. The hype is a bit of a turn off for me, honestly.
I am considering getting it simply because my only holiday pendant is the gold MOP from last year, and I kind of regret choosing that one.


----------



## darling*lucia

Thank you for sharing 

Your collections are stunning!

I am getting very excited for this year pendant.
Blue is not my favourites colour but there’s something with VCA’s blue that seems to outshine the other colours for me 

Hope to see more of everyone that chooses to get this year’s pendant 


Stardust Andromeda said:


> I did a comparison among the 4 blues from the boutique and I believe many will/can love it - my description is it is a cross between agate and turquoise.


----------



## darling*lucia

nicole0612 said:


> I think you are right. You are deciding with a cool head. The hype is a bit of a turn off for me, honestly.
> I am considering getting it simply because my only holiday pendant is the gold MOP from last year, and I kind of regret choosing that one.


@nicole0612 am I understanding your post correctly that you regret last year’s pendant? 
If so, why may I ask?
I passed last year one because I loved it but was unsure. After decided not getting it, I thought of it ever so often and wondered if I made the right decision.

I was digging last year archive and I did come across your pics!
You wear it so beautiful! 

Even now I am still comparing it with this year blue - is it more versatile considering it’s soft colour?


----------



## Candy_landy

One photo from me


----------



## baghagg

QD866 said:


> Just found these beautiful pictures online.
> 
> View attachment 4549080
> 
> View attachment 4549081


So tiny!  Is it smaller than Vintage size?


----------



## FairGrape

Nice! But I still can’t bring myself to buy porcelain..


----------



## periogirl28

Candy_landy said:


> One photo from me


Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I did a comparison among the 4 blues from the boutique and I believe many will/can love it - my description is it is a cross between agate and turquoise.


Thank you for sharing. I haven’t been to the store yet.


----------



## kimber418

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I have many shades of blue. I think the pendant is gorgeous and there is a lot of hype about it. When the hype dies down, i will likely regret it .... so I am incline to pass.



The only hype I know about is this thread and a handful of TPF members.  I am confused?


----------



## Alena21

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I have many shades of blue. I think the pendant is gorgeous and there is a lot of hype about it. When the hype dies down, i will likely regret it .... so I am incline to pass.


Well put. +1


----------



## Onthego

I can not wait to see this pendant. I think my BA 5 motif bracelet is on the lighter side. Also my Paris Serves blue pendant is a little too dark for me but I love that it is a slightly larger motif. I will take both to compare and hopefully take pictures too. I do not have turquoise to compare. But I can not go for another 2 days. I am a blue lover, and this blue is looks vibrant. Pretty sure I will be giving my money to VCA, LOL.


----------



## hopiko

I think that the pendant is beautiful and I will most likely get it.

While not trying to add to the hype nor put anyone off , I would suggest that if you are considering it, you shouldn’t wait too long to decide.. I was told by an SA and SM in 2 different boutiques that it is sold out pre-launch with a limited number left for walk-ins.  I am sure that lots of stores will still have it and it will be available but I don’t think it will linger like the bulls eye or even the gold MOP.


----------



## hopiko

Candy_landy said:


> One photo from me



It is beautiful, congrats!!!  Enjoy it!


----------



## Alena21

hopiko said:


> I think that the pendant is beautiful and I will most likely get it.
> 
> While not trying to add to the hype nor put anyone off , I would suggest that if you are considering it, you shouldn’t wait too long to decide.. I was told by an SA and SM in 2 different boutiques that it is sold out pre-launch with a limited number left for walk-ins.  I am sure that lots of stores will still have it and it will be available but I don’t think it will linger like the bulls eye or even the gold MOP.


Not sure about this.  My SA told me when I go there there would be at least 4 to choose from.  I'm not on a waiting list neither have I prepaid. I think they try to create this sense of urgency to push it because most serious VCA collectors I have talked about it are not very interested in it. I myself most likely would pass.


----------



## darling*lucia

Candy_landy said:


> One photo from me


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Chanbal

nicole0612 said:


> I think you are right. You are deciding with a cool head. The hype is a bit of a turn off for me, honestly.
> I am considering getting it simply because my only holiday pendant is the gold MOP from last year, and I kind of regret choosing that one.



The hype is highly promoted by the stores, and they need it for this particular pendant IMO. After some costly mistakes, I finally learned to ignore it (I hope).

I am sorry you regret the gold MOP; it is one of my favorite holiday pendants. It is a beautiful pendant that can be easily combined with other jewelry pieces, and I'm sure it will still look good on you when you will be in your 90s.


----------



## 911snowball

I have not purchased any of the holiday pendants since the onyx came out. I also purchased the matching onyx earrings that came out shortly after although I do not wear them together.  I  passed on the bull's eye and the gold MOP.  Blue is a good color for me so I will definitely be visiting the boutique to see in person.  My decision will be made on how it looks on my skin tone.  Blue agate is not my color so I am hopeful this pendant is somewhat of a warmer blue. I think based on Stardust's photo (thank you!) that is appears to be. Not quite the turquoise that we had all hoped for but I  think this may be quite beautiful in person. I have pendants from previous years (the pink porcelain is a favorite!) that I wear all the time mixing with both 10 motif and 20 motif pieces.  They look wonderful together.


----------



## spylove22

It is so beautiful, I love it!


----------



## nicole0612

darling*lucia said:


> @nicole0612 am I understanding your post correctly that you regret last year’s pendant?
> If so, why may I ask?
> I passed last year one because I loved it but was unsure. After decided not getting it, I thought of it ever so often and wondered if I made the right decision.
> 
> I was digging last year archive and I did come across your pics!
> You wear it so beautiful!
> 
> Even now I am still comparing it with this year blue - is it more versatile considering it’s soft colour?





Chanbal said:


> The hype is highly promoted by the stores, and they need it for this particular pendant IMO. After some costly mistakes, I finally learned to ignore it (I hope).
> 
> I am sorry you regret the gold MOP; it is one of my favorite holiday pendants. It is a beautiful pendant that can be easily combined with other jewelry pieces, and I'm sure it will still look good on you when you will be in your 90s.





911snowball said:


> I have not purchased any of the holiday pendants since the onyx came out. I also purchased the matching onyx earrings that came out shortly after although I do not wear them together.  I  passed on the bull's eye and the gold MOP.  Blue is a good color for me so I will definitely be visiting the boutique to see in person.  My decision will be made on how it looks on my skin tone.  Blue agate is not my color so I am hopeful this pendant is somewhat of a warmer blue. I think based on Stardust's photo (thank you!) that is appears to be. Not quite the turquoise that we had all hoped for but I  think this may be quite beautiful in person. I have pendants from previous years (the pink porcelain is a favorite!) that I wear all the time mixing with both 10 motif and 20 motif pieces.  They look wonderful together.



Snowball has stated it perfectly. Choosing any piece should come down to what works best for one’s coloring and wardrobe. I love the 2018 Holiday pendant for multiple reasons. It is from the 50th anniversary with a new stone, and being gold (x2) the stone is meaningful and significant for that anniversary. It is also beautiful in its own right. I only mentioned regret because it does not work as well for my coloring, which is extremely cool (very fair skin, green eyes, dark hair), so I do best with pinks, purples, white, black and jewel tones. Any sort of neutral washes me out. So I am following the same critical approach as Stardust Andromeda and Snowball have mentioned, I will only purchase if it truly works beautifully for my coloring and collection/wardrobe. For blues, jewel tones (including turquoise and dark blue like lapis) work very well for me, but warmer blues do not. On its own, this year’s pendant is beautiful. I do think that at least in the USA, reports of the pendant being sold out prior to the release date are just hype and it makes me want to avoid any such tactics. My own SA at 2 locations have not given me any such warning (though both asked if I want to reserve it of course


----------



## PennyD2911

Candy_landy said:


> One photo from me


Thank you for posting!


----------



## dilipalomino

Here is another photo for reference, next to last year’s gold MOP~


----------



## klynneann

dilipalomino said:


> Here is another photo for reference, next to last year’s gold MOP~


In this picture it seems more of a sky blue than a turquoise or blue agate.


----------



## Mali_

dilipalomino said:


> Here is another photo for reference, next to last year’s gold MOP~


That’s a really pretty blue. It’s definitely different than TQ, BA or the Paris Blue Sevrés. 
The gold MOP is beautiful too, of course.


----------



## Fine Frenzy

I kinda wish it’s darker or lighter. It seems like a medium blue. I don’t think it goes with black or pastel neutrals. It only goes well with blue and white. 

Last year. I bought a beautiful blue Chanel mini. I rarely use it because it only look good with white and denim jackets. When I wear black, the whole color theme is like a bad bruise. 

And when I wear pink and red. The blue bag made me look like a clown. So much color going on.


----------



## chanelchic2002

I saw this on Instagram


----------



## nycmamaofone

Fine Frenzy said:


> I kinda wish it’s darker or lighter. It seems like a medium blue. I don’t think it goes with black or pastel neutrals. It only goes well with blue and white.
> 
> Last year. I bought a beautiful blue Chanel mini. I rarely use it because it only look good with white and denim jackets. When I wear black, the whole color theme is like a bad bruise.
> 
> And when I wear pink and red. The blue bag made me look like a clown. So much color going on.



It looks like it would be hard to match. I agree with your assessment. I’m passing. Too many other things on my wishlist.


----------



## Alena21

I agree it would be nice to see modelling shots against different skin tones. By the looks of it, it might look better on neutral and cool undertones but not so much on yellow ones ( then it might lean greenish)  and on olive skin tone it can bring the green in the skin itself too much.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Alena21 said:


> I agree it would be nice to see modelling shots against different skin tones. By the looks of it, it might look better on neutral and cool undertones but not so much on yellow ones ( then it might lean greenish)  and on olive skin tone it can bring the green in the skin itself too much.


Feel like I would agree with this. If I was more fair I think I would like it more.


----------



## park56

dilipalomino said:


> Here is another photo for reference, next to last year’s gold MOP~


Thank you! To my eyes it looks like there’s some color variation within the pendant - or is it the surface reflection?


----------



## carlinha

Just saw these pics on IG also... the 2nd and 3rd pics look like Bleu Agate.  1st pic is lighter... not sure if this is due to lighting or flash, angle, etc.
Credit: vtbonjour


----------



## periogirl28

nicole0612 said:


> Snowball has stated it perfectly. Choosing any piece should come down to what works best for one’s coloring and wardrobe. I love the 2018 Holiday pendant for multiple reasons. It is from the 50th anniversary with a new stone, and being gold (x2) the stone is meaningful and significant for that anniversary. It is also beautiful in its own right. I only mentioned regret because it does not work as well for my coloring, which is extremely cool (very fair skin, green eyes, dark hair), so I do best with pinks, purples, white, black and jewel tones. Any sort of neutral washes me out. So I am following the same critical approach as Stardust Andromeda and Snowball have mentioned, I will only purchase if it truly works beautifully for my coloring and collection/wardrobe. For blues, jewel tones (including turquoise and dark blue like lapis) work very well for me, but warmer blues do not. On its own, this year’s pendant is beautiful. I do think that at least in the USA, reports of the pendant being sold out prior to the release date are just hype and it makes me want to avoid any such tactics. My own SA at 2 locations have not given me any such warning (though both asked if I want to reserve it of course





911snowball said:


> I have not purchased any of the holiday pendants since the onyx came out. I also purchased the matching onyx earrings that came out shortly after although I do not wear them together.  I  passed on the bull's eye and the gold MOP.  Blue is a good color for me so I will definitely be visiting the boutique to see in person.  My decision will be made on how it looks on my skin tone.  Blue agate is not my color so I am hopeful this pendant is somewhat of a warmer blue. I think based on Stardust's photo (thank you!) that is appears to be. Not quite the turquoise that we had all hoped for but I  think this may be quite beautiful in person. I have pendants from previous years (the pink porcelain is a favorite!) that I wear all the time mixing with both 10 motif and 20 motif pieces.  They look wonderful together.



I do agree. Choosing based on one's colouring makes sense as it's worn near our face. We 3 share such similar sentiments and tastes too. This is why I said it is purely personal if I choose or pass on a Holiday Edition. The difficulty is for those who cannot view before being asked to place a deposit (?) or purchase immediately.


----------



## Mali_

carlinha said:


> Just saw these pics on IG also... the 2nd and 3rd pics look like Bleu Agate.  1st pic is lighter... not sure if this is due to lighting or flash, angle, etc.
> Credit: vtbonjour
> 
> View attachment 4550007
> View attachment 4550008
> View attachment 4550009


Thanks for sharing. I see the color variations; the last two do look like BA. 
I’m waiting for BA in 20M (gold MOP too) as I prefer stones to porcelain. I do like the color though.


----------



## Alena21

carlinha said:


> Just saw these pics on IG also... the 2nd and 3rd pics look like Bleu Agate.  1st pic is lighter... not sure if this is due to lighting or flash, angle, etc.
> Credit: vtbonjour
> 
> View attachment 4550007
> View attachment 4550008
> View attachment 4550009


The third shot is with filter so this changes the colour/saturation etc.
I suggest we post here photos without filter or- one with filter /one without- to help the people who don't have boutique near them choose. I'm going to take a photo against my N10 skin when I go to check it out.


----------



## jenayb

Via IG:


----------



## cloee

carlinha said:


> Just saw these pics on IG also... the 2nd and 3rd pics look like Bleu Agate.  1st pic is lighter... not sure if this is due to lighting or flash, angle, etc.
> Credit: vtbonjour
> 
> View attachment 4550007
> View attachment 4550008
> View attachment 4550009



Thanks for sharing. The first photo is what would make me want it, but I see more of the second and third in the other photos shared. This is becoming more interesting by the day


----------



## carlinha

cloee said:


> Thanks for sharing. The first photo is what would make me want it, but I see more of the second and third in the other photos shared. This is becoming more interesting by the day


exactly, same here!


----------



## HADASSA

jenaywins said:


> Via IG:



I looked up the Instagram account and as much as this shade of blue is very close to Turquoise on my laptop, on my phone it looks closer to Agate


----------



## chaneljewel

All the different colors being shown is making this piece a puzzle. I just hope it’s finally revealed in its true form so decisions can be made.


----------



## PennyD2911

chaneljewel said:


> All the different colors being shown is making this piece a puzzle. I just hope it’s finally revealed in its true form so decisions can be made.



‘This looks like one of those pieces that needs to be viewed in person and not just photos to see the ‘true’ color.


----------



## bhurry

PennyD2911 said:


> ‘This looks like one of those pieces that needs to be viewed in person and not just photos to see the ‘true’ color.


Yes, I agree.  I asked my SA if she can send me a video of the pendant but she insist the store does not have it yet and won’t get until 1 Oct.  unfortunately for me, I live 2 hours away from the store and will not be able to look at the pendant in person on that day since I have work.  My SA said that she cannot hold it and will need to charge it on my CC on that day.  I hate being pressured but she did say I can return it if it’s not the color I expected.  Geez why are they making this process so stressful.


----------



## PennyD2911

bhurry said:


> Yes, I agree.  I asked my SA if she can send me a video of the pendant but she insist the store does not have it yet and won’t get until 1 Oct.  unfortunately for me, I live 2 hours away from the store and will not be able to look at the pendant in person on that day since I have work.  My SA said that she cannot hold it and will need to charge it on my CC on that day.  I hate being pressured but she did say I can return it if it’s not the color I expected.  Geez why are they making this process so stressful.



Can you return it for a refund or will it be a store credit?


----------



## bhurry

PennyD2911 said:


> Can you return it for a refund or will it be a store credit?


Oh wow thats a good question.  I guess i just assumed i would get a refund but now that i looked at her message she didnt specify if it would be a refund or store credit.  I will need to get clarification.  Thanks PennyD2911 for bringing this up.  I will find out tomorrow.


----------



## PennyD2911

bhurry said:


> Oh wow thats a good question.  I guess i just assumed i would get a refund but now that i looked at her message she didnt specify if it would be a refund or store credit.  I will need to get clarification.  Thanks PennyD2911 for bringing this up.  I will find out tomorrow.



‘I know I would not want to be ‘forced’ to accept a store credit even though there are a lot of pieces I could use it toward.


----------



## bhurry

Y


PennyD2911 said:


> ‘I know I would not want to be ‘forced’ to accept a store credit even though there are a lot of pieces I could use it toward.


yes you and me both.


----------



## Alena21

bhurry said:


> Yes, I agree.  I asked my SA if she can send me a video of the pendant but she insist the store does not have it yet and won’t get until 1 Oct.  unfortunately for me, I live 2 hours away from the store and will not be able to look at the pendant in person on that day since I have work.  My SA said that she cannot hold it and will need to charge it on my CC on that day.  I hate being pressured but she did say I can return it if it’s not the color I expected.  Geez why are they making this process so stressful.


Oh my, they are pushy


----------



## ShoooSh




----------



## bhurry

Alena21 said:


> Oh my, they are pushy


Not only are they pushy they also have scare tactics where I said “ok since I can’t be there T the store on 1 Oct, I can stop by Friday, 4 Oct after work and my SA says”oh by that time we probably will be sold out of the pendant”. I mean really, cmon now....


----------



## kimber418

They are on here so it is best not to discuss on an open forum how I knew it was fake.    I have reported it and hope to have them banned.


----------



## DS2006

classiccashmerelady said:


> It looked legit to me too. How can you tell?



Because their site openly says "Premium Inspired Jewelry" on the front page. Elsewhere it says "Found in 2018, our studio is located in Los Angeles, California. Our handling office is located in Hong Kong and our factories are located in Shenzhen and Guangzhou, China. Our jewelry is inspired by designer brands such as Chanel, Cartier, Bvlgari, Dior, and more… Our goal is to provide premium jewelry that are more accessible to people who are in love with designer jewelry."


----------



## fashionelite

kimber418 said:


> They are on here so it is best not to discuss on an open forum how I knew it was fake.    I have reported it and hope to have them banned.


Alright thanks. I don’t know how to delete my post, I thought the Instagram post was real.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

DS2006 said:


> Because their site openly says "Premium Inspired Jewelry" on the front page. Elsewhere it says "Found in 2018, our studio is located in Los Angeles, California. Our handling office is located in Hong Kong and our factories are located in Shenzhen and Guangzhou, China. Our jewelry is inspired by designer brands such as Chanel, Cartier, Bvlgari, Dior, and more… Our goal is to provide premium jewelry that are more accessible to people who are in love with designer jewelry."


Most of the fake vca on eBay is from china.
One can no longer trust the aftermarket/ resale market.


----------



## Mali_

texasgirliegirl said:


> Most of the fake vca on eBay is from china.
> One can no longer trust the aftermarket/ resale market.


You got that right! There are far too many TQ and LL out there for it to be real. 
Ebay and IG.


----------



## Alena21

kimber418 said:


> They are on here so it is best not to discuss on an open forum how I knew it was fake.    I have reported it and hope to have them banned.


Wow! So quickly they copied the HP. Unbelievable!


----------



## nicole0612

ShoooSh said:


> View attachment 4551002


Great photo! The color really looks similar to your blue agate.


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> Wow! So quickly they copied the HP. Unbelievable!


I remember the same thing happened last year! Half of the photos we got initially were of fakes already for sale!


----------



## nicole0612

bhurry said:


> Not only are they pushy they also have scare tactics where I said “ok since I can’t be there T the store on 1 Oct, I can stop by Friday, 4 Oct after work and my SA says”oh by that time we probably will be sold out of the pendant”. I mean really, cmon now....


Absolutely. I have a boutique sales associate and a department store sales associate, the department store SA told me I better buy it now because there were only 10 coming and 8 were spoken for. I told her if it is sold out by the launch date I will buy it from my other sales associate. She quickly came back and said, “oh please buy it from me! There will be more than enough for you to choose from and we will be getting in a second shipment.” I can’t speak for other countries, but in the USA no one should be pushed to purchase prematurely.


----------



## bhurry

nicole0612 said:


> Absolutely. I have a boutique sales associate and a department store sales associate, the department store SA told me I better buy it now because there were only 10 coming and 8 were spoken for. I told her if it is sold out by the launch date I will buy it from my other sales associate. She quickly came back and said, “oh please buy it from me! There will be more than enough for you to choose from and we will be getting in a second shipment.” I can’t speak for other countries, but in the USA no one should be pushed to purchase prematurely.


Lol, SA’s tune changed real quick when their commission is on the line and found out you will buy from other SA.  I should have said the same thing to my SA instead of being pressured into it.  I like your approach and will use this from now on.  This should be a pleasant experience not something I should dread.


----------



## SDC2003

Just saw this - think this is authentic?


----------



## jenayb

Alena21 said:


> Wow! So quickly they copied the HP. Unbelievable!



That was my thought - like sheesh we *just* got pics here!


----------



## nycmamaofone

SDC2003 said:


> Just saw this - think this is authentic?



I think she is a legit personal shopper but I’m not entirely sure.


----------



## JewelryLover101

nycmamaofone said:


> I think she is a legit personal shopper but I’m not entirely sure.


Yes, she is a legitimate personal shopper.  It drives me nuts that personal shoppers are now buying up VCA items to sell at a premium, but I suppose that's another topic for another day!


----------



## EpiFanatic

JewelryLover101 said:


> Yes, she is a legitimate personal shopper.  It drives me nuts that personal shoppers are now buying up VCA items to sell at a premium, but I suppose that's another topic for another day!


----------



## Onthego

This is not IG. This is me at the boutique.


----------



## cloee

was browsing the Canadian site and saw the photos
https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ca/e...mbra/vcarp46000-vintage-alhambra-pendant.html


----------



## 911snowball

Onthego , thank you so much for your photos.  Your pics have given me an excellent first real life impression of the pendant- shot against the other items you have laid out  I can begin to form an opinion.  I like it on you very much.  Hope to see it over the next days for myself- appreciate the trouble you took to arrange the items for us to compare.


----------



## klynneann

Onthego said:


> View attachment 4551441
> View attachment 4551442
> View attachment 4551443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not IG. This is me at the boutique.


Thank you thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Alena21

JewelryLover101 said:


> Yes, she is a legitimate personal shopper.  It drives me nuts that personal shoppers are now buying up VCA items to sell at a premium, but I suppose that's another topic for another day!


This should not be allowed.


----------



## Alena21

Onthego said:


> View attachment 4551441
> View attachment 4551442
> View attachment 4551443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not IG. This is me at the boutique.


Great photos! Thank you for sharing.Looks very close colour to your BA bracelet!


----------



## bhurry

Onthego said:


> View attachment 4551441
> View attachment 4551442
> View attachment 4551443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not IG. This is me at the boutique.


Thanks for these photos.  Seems the HP looks alot like the BA bracelet


----------



## PennyD2911

bhurry said:


> Thanks for these photos.  Seems the HP looks alot like the BA bracelet


Every pic I see of the pendant reminds me of blue agate.


----------



## bhurry

Yeah I haven’t seen a pictu


PennyD2911 said:


> Every pic I see of the pendant reminds me of blue agate.


Yes, seems most of the pics looks more blue agate, idk i was hoping with the name celestial blue that it would be different shade


----------



## Bee-licious

Onthego said:


> View attachment 4551441
> View attachment 4551442
> View attachment 4551443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not IG. This is me at the boutique.


Your photos are so helpful, thank you! The blue is lovely and having it side by side with other items really helps with visualizing


----------



## susan08

Onthego said:


> View attachment 4551441
> View attachment 4551442
> View attachment 4551443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not IG. This is me at the boutique.



Thank you so much for the photos and especially the comparison with BA. It looks beautiful on you. I’m so surprised to see VCA made a porcelain that have such similar color as BA. What are they thinking


----------



## park56

Onthego said:


> View attachment 4551441
> View attachment 4551442
> View attachment 4551443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not IG. This is me at the boutique.


You are so kind to share these pictures. Thank you!


----------



## Alena21

susan08 said:


> Thank you so much for the photos and especially the comparison with BA. It looks beautiful on you. I’m so surprised to see VCA made a porcelain that have such similar color as BA. What are they thinking



My thoughts exactly! If it is going to look like the lighter shade BA why do you make it out of porcelain??? Why, why, why?!?!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Alena21 said:


> My thoughts exactly! If it is going to look like the lighter shade BA why do you make it out of porcelain??? Why, why, why?!?!



Perhaps due to the translucency BA wasn’t great with the solid backing.


----------



## Yodabest

Alena21 said:


> My thoughts exactly! If it is going to look like the lighter shade BA why do you make it out of porcelain??? Why, why, why?!?!



Is there a problem with porcelain? Is it very delicate? Ok for daily wear? (With a baby who may be occasionally grabby?)

I wear the onyx holiday pendant from 2016 and it’s perfect! Drawn to this one because it’s different from my onyx with rose gold, but it needs to be as durable! TIA


----------



## Alena21

Notorious Pink said:


> Perhaps due to the translucency BA wasn’t great with the solid backing.


I think if I dismantle my BA bracelet and put solid gold backing on it it will look the same.  Can't be bothered though. They did HP with carnelian which also is transluscent and it looked ok. It would be the same with BA I suspect.


----------



## Alena21

PC1984 said:


> Is there a problem with porcelain? Is it very delicate? Ok for daily wear? (With a baby who may be occasionally grabby?)
> 
> I wear the onyx holiday pendant from 2016 and it’s perfect! Drawn to this one because it’s different from my onyx with rose gold, but it needs to be as durable! TIA


Don't know.  I don't like jewelry made out porcelain. They are costume jewelry for me.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Alena21 said:


> I think if I dismantle my BA bracelet and put solid gold backing on it it will look the same.  Can't be bothered though. They did HP with carnelian which also is transluscent and it looked ok. It would be the same with BA I suspect.


Don’t have to do that; just place the agate over a guilloche - that should give us a good idea ...


----------



## NY2LA

It looks very flat to me, compared to actual stone


----------



## Notorious Pink

Alena21 said:


> I think if I dismantle my BA bracelet and put solid gold backing on it it will look the same.  Can't be bothered though. They did HP with carnelian which also is transluscent and it looked ok. It would be the same with BA I suspect.



My BA necklace looks darker against my skin or a shirt.  Maybe I’ll try to take a photo of one of the motifs against a very dark background.


----------



## kimber418

Alena21 said:


> Don't know.  I don't like jewelry made out porcelain. They are costume jewelry for me.



I think we "get" the holiday pendant is not for you this year.


----------



## nicole0612

I’ve seen it and there is color variation! More turquoise leaning to more blue agate leaning. So there is hope for everyone’s preferences!


----------



## PennyD2911

nicole0612 said:


> I’ve seen it and there is color variation! More turquoise leaning to more blue agate leaning. So there is hope for everyone’s preferences!



Thanks @nicole0612, that sounds hopeful.


----------



## nicole0612

PennyD2911 said:


> Thanks @nicole0612, that sounds hopeful.


The best news is that there is color variation, so people may be able to find one that suits their skin tone better. The bad news is that the color variation is more medium dark blue to medium slightly lighter blue. To my eyes, the “blue agate” variation is fairly close to blue agate (slightly lighter), while the “turquoise” is significantly lighter than the ”blue agate” but much darker and less “bright” than actual turquoise...unless shown in bright light, then it appears bright turquoise (when not compared to actual turquoise). So I think everyone should try to view it in person, and take the photos on IG and elsewhere with some reservations. The most helpful photos will be the ones with comparisons to the other stones.


----------



## PennyD2911

nicole0612 said:


> The best news is that there is color variation, so people may be able to find one that suits their skin tone better. The bad news is that the color variation is more medium dark blue to medium slightly lighter blue. To my eyes, the “blue agate” variation is fairly close to blue agate (slightly lighter), while the “turquoise” is significantly lighter than the ”blue agate” but much darker and less “bright” than actual turquoise...unless shown in bright light, then it appears bright turquoise (when not compared to actual turquoise). So I think everyone should try to view it in person, and take the photos on IG and elsewhere with some reservations. The most helpful photos will be the ones with comparisons to the other stones.



I have become “obsessed” with having a VA turquoise/YG 20 motif, and I am having to re-route my mind around my turquoise-ish hopes for this years pendant, and that has caused reservations for me. I am waiting until my SA has the pendants to make my final decision.  Your descriptions sounds like there is enough variation to suit most of those wanting to purchase the pendant.  I am glad about that, to me the annual Holiday Pendant is special and even if I do not purchase it, I have enjoyed the speculation and anticipation shared in this thread.


----------



## nicole0612

PennyD2911 said:


> I have become “obsessed” with having a VA turquoise/YG 20 motif, and I am having to re-route my mind around my turquoise-ish hopes for this years pendant, and that has caused reservations for me. I am waiting until my SA has the pendants to make my final decision.  Your descriptions sounds like there is enough variation to suit most of those wanting to purchase the pendant.  I am glad about that, to me the annual Holiday Pendant is special and even if I do not purchase it, I have enjoyed the speculation and anticipation shared in this thread.


Well stated. I completely agree as well.


----------



## Alena21

I'm going to see it but the anticipation and the butterflies in my stomach are gone.  It is more of a chore and courtesy to my SA so she continues to offer the HP to me.


----------



## meridian

Now on the US site

https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...mbra/vcarp46000-vintage-alhambra-pendant.html

EDIT: described on the US site. There’s no checkout button yet.


----------



## carlinha

meridian said:


> Now on the US site
> 
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...mbra/vcarp46000-vintage-alhambra-pendant.html
> 
> EDIT: described on the US site. There’s no checkout button yet.



thank you


----------



## DS2006

carlinha said:


> wow $4600??   is this accurate?



It says $3550 on the US site.


----------



## carlinha

DS2006 said:


> It says $3550 on the US site.


never mind that was strange, first it said $4600 and then i refreshed again and it said $3550.  thanks!


----------



## bhurry

Has no one else seen this in real life here in US?  So they are sticking to their story of. Not getting the pendant til 1 Oct and that is the only time they can show it.  I was hoping to get more people showing in the pendant that they purchased and maybe how it compares to other pendants


----------



## nicole0612

I think the appearance really depends on the individual pendant, and the lighting; dim lighting, bright store lighting, natural sunlight. I think everyone should view the stone options in person if possible before making a decision.


----------



## nicole0612

bhurry said:


> Has no one else seen this in real life here in US?  So they are sticking to their story of. Not getting the pendant til 1 Oct and that is the only time they can show it.  I was hoping to get more people showing in the pendant that they purchased and maybe how it compares to other pendants


I added some photos for you, comparing different pendant colors, and comparing to blue agate versus turquoise. However, it is almost impossible to capture accurate color in photographs.


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> I added some photos for you, comparing different pendant colors, and comparing to blue agate versus turquoise. However, it is almost impossible to capture accurate color in photographs.


Great comparison. Thanks for the photos. Also different screens would show the colour differently.
It looks like there is no shortage of HPs.
 I am only back in Tokyo this week so I'll see what they have in store for me. 
I'm very curious to see it on your skin Nicole0612. Do you have any photos??


----------



## bhurry

Thank you s


nicole0612 said:


> I added some photos for you, comparing different pendant colors, and comparing to blue agate versus turquoise. However, it is almost impossible to capture accurate color in photographs.


thank you so much for doing this.  I definitely see some variance in colors


----------



## Yodabest

Sigh.... I was very interested but I can’t get over the porcelain which is too fragile for me. It’s beautiful though!


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> Great comparison. Thanks for the photos. Also different screens would show the colour differently.
> It looks like there is no shortage of HPs.
> I am only back in Tokyo this week so I'll see what they have in store for me.
> I'm very curious to see it on your skin Nicole0612. Do you have any photos??


I am sorry, I could only select one from the options available, not bring it home yet.



bhurry said:


> Thank you s
> 
> thank you so much for doing this.  I definitely see some variance in colors


There is definitely a variance. I was surprised also.


----------



## gagabag

nicole0612 said:


> I think the appearance really depends on the individual pendant, and the lighting; dim lighting, bright store lighting, natural sunlight. I think everyone should view the stone options in person if possible before making a decision.



Thanks so much for sharing these photos. I think I’d give this year a pass.


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> I think the appearance really depends on the individual pendant, and the lighting; dim lighting, bright store lighting, natural sunlight. I think everyone should view the stone options in person if possible before making a decision.


Thanks for all the pictures. Happy to see there is variation in colour.


----------



## JewelryLover101

nicole0612 said:


> I think the appearance really depends on the individual pendant, and the lighting; dim lighting, bright store lighting, natural sunlight. I think everyone should view the stone options in person if possible before making a decision.


Thank you so much for sharing!  Is it just me or is there only one pendant that appears to be different than the rest?  The one in the middle that appears to be a much lighter blue?


----------



## win28

Hi ladies,

Since it’s hard to capture this pendant color just in pics, i’ve shared an unboxing video on my Instagram @favloves

The cover pic is edited to match my IG style but I left the actual video of the unboxing unfiltered. Hope this might be of help to some of you who don’t have easy access to viewing the pendant.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

I’m really wondering why they don’t create a sweet holiday pendant collection every year as well!!??! This would be amazing as I find the classic size a little to big for everyday wear


----------



## klynneann

win28 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Since it’s hard to capture this pendant color just in pics, i’ve shared an unboxing video on my Instagram @favloves
> 
> The cover pic is edited to match my IG style but I left the actual video of the unboxing unfiltered. Hope this might be of help to some of you who don’t have easy access to viewing the pendant.



Thank you for posting this, it’s so helpful!


----------



## kimber418

Alena21 said:


> I'm going to see it but the anticipation and the butterflies in my stomach are gone.  It is more of a chore and courtesy to my SA so she continues to offer the HP to me.





win28 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Since it’s hard to capture this pendant color just in pics, i’ve shared an unboxing video on my Instagram @favloves
> 
> The cover pic is edited to match my IG style but I left the actual video of the unboxing unfiltered. Hope this might be of help to some of you who don’t have easy access to viewing the pendant.




Thank you so much for your video.  I think you have captured the holiday pendant perfectly!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My SA just sent me this pic! Can't decide which one.....


----------



## CDNinNYC

LovingTheOrange said:


> My SA just sent me this pic! Can't decide which one.....


I like the 2nd one.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

CDNinNYC said:


> I like the 2nd one.


I initially wanted the second one, but there's some color missing on the right and bottom. The white edges look like the porcelain isn't colored properly


----------



## leuleu

LovingTheOrange said:


> I initially wanted the second one, but there's some color missing on the right and bottom. The white edges look like the porcelain isn't colored properly


You are absolutely right.


----------



## CDNinNYC

LovingTheOrange said:


> I initially wanted the second one, but there's some color missing on the right and bottom. The white edges look like the porcelain isn't colored properly


Oh wow, I see it now.  That's really disappointing.


----------



## spylove22

Wow so there really is discrepancy in the porcelain. Please chime in on whether you prefer the lighter ones or the medium or darker blue ones?


----------



## Fine Frenzy

LovingTheOrange said:


> My SA just sent me this pic! Can't decide which one.....


I like the first one


----------



## LovingTheOrange

spylove22 said:


> Wow so there really is discrepancy in the porcelain. Please chime in on whether you prefer the lighter ones or the medium or darker blue ones?


When my sa first sent the photo, the first one (dark royal blue) caught my eye. As I stared at the photo longer, I wanted lighter blue such as the second and third one. Both of those have the same flaws of not being painted properly, so I chose the first one!


----------



## Mali_

Side angle found on IG: 


Front:


----------



## spylove22

LovingTheOrange said:


> When my sa first sent the photo, the first one (dark royal blue) caught my eye. As I stared at the photo longer, I wanted lighter blue such as the second and third one. Both of those have the same flaws of not being painted properly, so I chose the first one!


I totally see where you're coming from. I really like the first one, it's very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## bhurry

LovingTheOrange said:


> My SA just sent me this pic! Can't decide which one.....


Wow i would have picked the second one too but I am surprise that there are parts that were not colored.  I mean didn’t they say that the make each one so meticulously and take so much time that i would think they would see this.


----------



## designerdiva40

The holiday pendent is now available on the UK website to purchase for £3,100...... Maybe I should of got this instead of the lucky butterfly pendent


----------



## bhurry

designerdiva40 said:


> The holiday pendent is now available on the UK website to purchase for £3,100...... Maybe I should of got this instead of the lucky butterfly pendent


I actually like your butterfly pendant


----------



## Sclim1

LovingTheOrange said:


> When my sa first sent the photo, the first one (dark royal blue) caught my eye. As I stared at the photo longer, I wanted lighter blue such as the second and third one. Both of those have the same flaws of not being painted properly, so I chose the first one!


Good choice! It will go well with your hermes SO!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Sclim1 said:


> Good choice! It will go well with your hermes SO!


That’s actually what I based my decision off of HAHA


----------



## Onthego

klynneann said:


> Thank you for posting this, it’s so helpful!


Darling would you help me out? I am not very good with IG, how can I search for her video?


----------



## Onthego

klynneann said:


> Thank you for posting this, it’s so helpful!


NVM, I figured it out


----------



## designerdiva40

bhurry said:


> I actually like your butterfly pendant



Thanks


----------



## periogirl28

Wow the white uncoloured cut edge of the porcelain is showing through in some of those pendants.


----------



## Pessie

periogirl28 said:


> Wow the white uncoloured cut edge of the porcelain is showing through in some of those pendants.


I noticed this in several of the photos and thought it might be the light reflecting.  If it’s showing white I’d be really put off.


----------



## periogirl28

Pessie said:


> I noticed this in several of the photos and thought it might be the light reflecting.  If it’s showing white I’d be really put off.


My SA has sent me photos comparing the Celeste LE to Agate and I don’t see it there. Oooo dear.


----------



## park56

Pessie said:


> I noticed this in several of the photos and thought it might be the light reflecting.  If it’s showing white I’d be really put off.


That’s what I thought too. Let’s hope it’s just light reflecting!


----------



## gagabag

periogirl28 said:


> My SA has sent me photos comparing the Celeste LE to Agate and I don’t see it there. Oooo dear.


My SA facetime me and did the same. I can’t tell the difference if not for the diamond.


----------



## periogirl28

gagabag said:


> My SA facetime me and did the same. I can’t tell the difference if not for the diamond.


I can see the difference between Porcelain and Agate, it's very clear to me. I am referring to the white exposed cut edge of the porcelain which seems to appear on some of the Holiday pendants.


----------



## Alena21

periogirl28 said:


> I can see the difference between Porcelain and Agate, it's very clear to me. I am referring to the white exposed cut edge of the porcelain which seems to appear on some of the Holiday pendants.


Some of the HPs seem to have it... the excuse would be : "oh, it is handmade". Oppose to "it is a feature of the stone as it is natural"


----------



## gagabag

periogirl28 said:


> I can see the difference between Porcelain and Agate, it's very clear to me. I am referring to the white exposed cut edge of the porcelain which seems to appear on some of the Holiday pendants.


There must be something wrong with my eyes - can’t tell the difference with the colours she showed me. That said, I didn’t see any white marks on the edges. Must be a feature in the lighter ones...


----------



## lisawhit

LovingTheOrange said:


> My SA just sent me this pic! Can't decide which one.....


I like the color in the last one


----------



## Onthego

periogirl28 said:


> Wow the white uncoloured cut edge of the porcelain is showing through in some of those pendants.


After LovingTheOrange posted about the white I went back to see my pictures and came to the same conclusion as you. Today I am going to see it again to see if this is indeed the case.


----------



## jenayb

Here is mine per my SA; I'll post more pics when it's in my hands tomorrow, but I do rather like the colour of blue!


----------



## Alena21

jenaywins said:


> Here is mine per my SA; I'll post more pics when it's in my hands tomorrow, but I do rather like the colour of blue!


You can see the white peeking through on this one too...


----------



## Bisoux78

nicole0612 said:


> I think you are right. You are deciding with a cool head. The hype is a bit of a turn off for me, honestly.
> I am considering getting it simply because my only holiday pendant is the gold MOP from last year, and I kind of regret choosing that one.



Aww I have last years HP too and I'm still so in love with it. It literally goes with everything. Plus the iridescent gold MOP is just so gorgeous to look at.


----------



## carlinha

More pics on IG


----------



## bunnyNwife

I have just collected mine today. Despite mine also displayed the white outer ring on the edge in the photo but I can’t it on the pendant itself under close inspection. I suspect it’s merely the reflection of gold on the porcelain given its highly polished surface.


----------



## carlinha

bunnyNwife said:


> I have just collected mine today. Despite mine also displayed the white outer ring on the edge in the photo but I can’t it on the pendant itself under close inspection. I suspect it’s merely the reflection of gold on the porcelain given its highly polished surface.
> 
> View attachment 4554433
> 
> View attachment 4554437


Absolutely beautiful on you!


----------



## kimikaze

Funny how I never expected porcelain to be a chameleon!! It’s a gorgeous colour. I hope everyone finds the one they


----------



## Dextersmom

bunnyNwife said:


> I have just collected mine today. Despite mine also displayed the white outer ring on the edge in the photo but I can’t it on the pendant itself under close inspection. I suspect it’s merely the reflection of gold on the porcelain given its highly polished surface.
> 
> View attachment 4554433
> 
> View attachment 4554437


It is stunning.


----------



## bunnyNwife

Forgotten to post modelling shot earlier on.


----------



## Dextersmom

kimikaze said:


> Funny how I never expected porcelain to be a chameleon!! It’s a gorgeous colour. I hope everyone finds the one they
> View attachment 4554435
> 
> View attachment 4554434
> View attachment 4554436


Gorgeous.


----------



## carlinha

kimikaze said:


> Funny how I never expected porcelain to be a chameleon!! It’s a gorgeous colour. I hope everyone finds the one they
> View attachment 4554435
> 
> View attachment 4554434
> View attachment 4554436



beautiful on you!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## kimikaze

carlinha said:


> beautiful on you!!  Congrats!!!


Thank you


----------



## mokolya

If only


----------



## bhurry

mokolya said:


> If only


This would be perfect


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LovingTheOrange said:


> My SA just sent me this pic! Can't decide which one.....


They are all beautiful. 
I actually wish that the color was more uniform since it’s porcelain.  Variation with natural stone is expected but I expected a particular (signature) color. Also, trying to match turquoise is not an ideal strategy imho. 
It’s a beautiful pendant.


----------



## designerdiva40

I’d love to see pictures of it layered with the mop lucky butterfly necklace, if anyone has both necklaces could you post a pic so I can see how they look together...... I’m so tempted to order the holiday pendent to layer with the butterfly


----------



## PennyD2911

Bisoux78 said:


> Aww I have last years HP too and I'm still so in love with it. It literally goes with everything. Plus the iridescent gold MOP is just so gorgeous to look at.



My 2018 Gold MOP Holiday Pendant is gorgeous and pairs beautifully with my VA white MOP 20 motif. 
ZERO regrets on that purchase!


----------



## bhurry

designerdiva40 said:


> I’d love to see pictures of it layered with the mop lucky butterfly necklace, if anyone has both necklaces could you post a pic so I can see how they look together...... I’m so tempted to order the holiday pendent to layer with the butterfly


Oh yeah, I would love to see that too.  I actually think one day they should make a pink mother of pearl holiday pendant in butterfly shape.


----------



## pixiesparkle

I saw the Holiday pendants today and the two that my SA brought out were identical in colour. In fact I specifically asked her about colour variation between these pieces and she said there is none at all from ones she has seen.

Regarding the missing colour/ white edges that a few members have mentioned here, I agree that it is most likely due to the reflection of the gold against the porcelain under certain lighting as I had to inspect closely in person to see it and when worn the slight hint of white edges is not at all visible.

Here is a modelling pic of the pendant and one of the HP next to my BA (10 motif + 5 motif joined together) for colour comparison. Both are unfiltered so colour is fairly accurate.


----------



## jehaga

My SA at NM is just the best. After getting my BA items in July, my VCA obsession quieted and I’d forgotten about the holiday pendant fervor until just recently, which is just as well because the wait last year was pure agony. SA reminded me about a week ago, and now my pendant will be shipped out tomorrow for me to receive on Thursday!


----------



## jenayb

PennyD2911 said:


> My 2018 Gold MOP Holiday Pendant is gorgeous and pairs beautifully with my VA white MOP 20 motif.
> ZERO regrets on that purchase!



Yay! Post pics, babe!!


----------



## HADASSA

jehaga said:


> My SA at NM is just the best. After getting my BA items in July, my VCA obsession quieted and I’d forgotten about the holiday pendant fervor until just recently, which is just as well because the wait last year was pure agony. SA reminded me about a week ago, and now my pendant will be shipped out tomorrow for me to receive on Thursday!


Hope it's a shade of blue that goes well with your BA pieces  Did you get your BA from NM or a standalone boutique?


----------



## acrowcounted

FYI the pendant is currently available on the USA website for purchase.
https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...mbra/vcarp46000-vintage-alhambra-pendant.html


----------



## valnsw

My take on having seen this year’s holiday pendant:

There are variations in the colour, from what I was shown and what is posted on TPF. 

Somehow, the colour seems more blue to the naked eye in photograph vs the actual colour. 

The darkest blue one I saw is more like what kimikaze posted, with some green undertone under natural light. 

I think colour intensity is dependent on the batch the boutique receives. Colour is lighter blue than the blue agate, if there’s any consideration on matching.


----------



## JewelryLover101

My SA sent me these to choose from.  I liked the one on the bottom as it seems to be the darkest, but the color is pretty uniform throughout.  He assured me that the white edges are just the lighting and cannot be seen in real life, as some others on here have mentioned.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pixiesparkle said:


> I saw the Holiday pendants today and the two that my SA brought out were identical in colour. In fact I specifically asked her about colour variation between these pieces and she said there is none at all from ones she has seen.
> 
> Regarding the missing colour/ white edges that a few members have mentioned here, I agree that it is most likely due to the reflection of the gold against the porcelain under certain lighting as I had to inspect closely in person to see it and when worn the slight hint of white edges is not at all visible.
> 
> Here is a modelling pic of the pendant and one of the HP next to my BA (10 motif + 5 motif joined together) for colour comparison. Both are unfiltered so colour is fairly accurate.


This looks beautiful with your coloring. 
Just perfect


----------



## periogirl28

JewelryLover101 said:


> My SA sent me these to choose from.  I liked the one on the bottom as it seems to be the darkest, but the color is pretty uniform throughout.  He assured me that the white edges are just the lighting and cannot be seen in real life, as some others on here have mentioned.


Good to know. Enjoy your pendant!


----------



## Onthego

JewelryLover101 said:


> My SA sent me these to choose from.  I liked the one on the bottom as it seems to be the darkest, but the color is pretty uniform throughout.  He assured me that the white edges are just the lighting and cannot be seen in real life, as some others on here have mentioned.


I saw 3 different pendants today and all three had a tiny white edge. It is not the lighting, but it is not noticeable when worn. I bough the one I liked best. Only slight variation between the 3. I love this blue. If the color or the edge bother enough to not buy then do not buy. For me it was an easy decision. I love this blue, I bought this blue. I did not buy last years pendant. I did not really like red, or bullseye.
To everyone that has gotten this pendant. Enjoy.


----------



## Alena21

Onthego said:


> I saw 3 different pendants today and all three had a tiny white edge. It is not the lighting, but it is not noticeable when worn. I bough the one I liked best. Only slight variation between the 3. I love this blue. If the color or the edge bother enough to not buy then do not buy. For me it was an easy decision. I love this blue, I bought this blue. I did not buy last years pendant. I did not really like red, or bullseye.
> To everyone that has gotten this pendant. Enjoy.


Absolutely.
Old saying in my home country
"There are passengers for every train".


----------



## lorrayne329

I love blue but the litmus test for me was whether it looked good on me. Happy to say, it did and the Holiday Pendant came home with me! 
Here I have it compared to the sweet butterfly pendant in turquoise / WG (which sadly makes me look washed out when I tried it!)


----------



## kimikaze

valnsw said:


> My take on having seen this year’s holiday pendant:
> 
> There are variations in the colour, from what I was shown and what is posted on TPF.
> 
> Somehow, the colour seems more blue to the naked eye in photograph vs the actual colour.
> 
> The darkest blue one I saw is more like what kimikaze posted, with some green undertone under natural light.
> 
> I think colour intensity is dependent on the batch the boutique receives. Colour is lighter blue than the blue agate, if there’s any consideration on matching.


You are absolutely right! There is a definite green undertone in certain light - almost a teal colour. I tried to photograph it again in natural daylight with a white background and I think you can see what I mean. 


But then, this morning, I held it up in direct sunlight and it transformed completely into a wonderful vibrant pop of blue colour.


----------



## jenayb

Compared with BA.


----------



## nicole0612

Just in case more comparisons are helpful.


----------



## nicole0612

In reality it looks quite different in real life compared to photos. I find that it photographs lighter than reality and there are different shades as well as saturations/intensity of color.


----------



## dilipalomino

Originally consider the first to the left and third, but now considering the first and last?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Picked mine up today! I chose the first one in the photo I previously posted. 

For color comparison between this pendant and H, my Kelly doll is blue electric and blue paon swift


----------



## ufgrad

My blue obsession


----------



## jenayb

LovingTheOrange said:


> Picked mine up today! I chose the first one in the photo I previously posted.
> 
> For color comparison between this pendant and H, my Kelly doll is blue electric and blue paon swift
> 
> View attachment 4555597
> View attachment 4555588



Crazy how much the colour of bue changs up against your bag! It really mimics the darker blue.


----------



## chaneljewel

Beautiful blues!!! So many shades but all gorgeous!!!


----------



## jehaga

HADASSA said:


> Hope it's a shade of blue that goes well with your BA pieces  Did you get your BA from NM or a standalone boutique?


NM Fashion Island


----------



## jehaga

jehaga said:


> NM Fashion Island





HADASSA said:


> Hope it's a shade of blue that goes well with your BA pieces  Did you get your BA from NM or a standalone boutique?


Sorry, I didn’t read your question clearly. BA from boutique in South Coast Plaza. Holiday pendants have been from NM.


----------



## baghagg

ufgrad said:


> View attachment 4555681
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blue obsession


Great picture!  Love your collection!!!


----------



## HADASSA

jehaga said:


> NM Fashion Island





jehaga said:


> Sorry, I didn’t read your question clearly. BA from boutique in South Coast Plaza. Holiday pendants have been from NM.



Thank you jehaga - was just wondering if NM actually sold BA pieces because I was advised otherwise.


----------



## saren

What I understand is necklace and I am completely drooling over latest Swarovski collection.. Surely gonna gift myself this Christmas.. thump up!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

HADASSA said:


> Thank you jehaga - was just wondering if NM actually sold BA pieces because I was advised otherwise.


I got my BA from NM.


----------



## HADASSA

chaneljewel said:


> I got my BA from NM.


Really???!!! Thank you chaneljewel  I will contact my SA and enquire. I would so love a pair of VA earrings in BA if/when offered


----------



## baghagg

HADASSA said:


> I would so love a pair of VA earrings in BA if/when offered


+1!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alena21

HADASSA said:


> Really???!!! Thank you chaneljewel  I will contact my SA and enquire. I would so love a pair of VA earrings in BA if/when offered


I'm sure they will offer earrings and a ring like any other permanent collection.


----------



## Mali_

Alena21 said:


> I'm sure they will offer earrings and a ring like any other permanent collection.


Excellent. I’ll take a 20M necklace.


----------



## Alena21

This is what I was offered. They photograph much darker though.  Still not a bad colour. I think it looks nice on my neutral skin.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Here it is in real life! I love the color!

Has anyone else who has received theirs noticed very faint hairline scratches on the motif? Not the porcelain “bubbles” but more like scratches. This can only be seen when looking under direct light with mine, but I’m not sure if it’s a flaw or just the nature of porcelain.


----------



## jehaga

It’s here!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I saw the pendant today. It is, without a doubt, absolutely gorgeous. The color literally took my breath away. I had brought my blue agate to compare and IRL the colors aren’t even close. While this porcelain isn’t like VCA turquoise, it did remind me of other turquoise. Also note I did not see any white edging at all on the pendants they brought to me

with that said, regretfully I had to pass. It is a gorgeous piece, but it’s really just too small for me...just kinda disappeared when I put it on. I don’t wear pendants (although I do plan to add a magic or the pave frivole at some point, just to have a “casual” option). Im a “more is more” kind of girl. 

But if you like pendants at all, THIS is PHENOMENAL.


----------



## 911snowball

Notorious, thank you for your pendant review!  I look forward to seeing it over the weekend.  I tend to wear my holiday pendants with something else (usually a  10 or 20 motif)  as I find they tend to get a bit lost on me too.   The impact of the holiday pendant alone is not quite enough ( for me)  but I do love them so...   I find the pink porcelain and the gray mop mix well with my other necklaces and I can get more impact.   I am envisioning this years pendant with the classic yg white mop motif necklaces.....


----------



## jenayb

Notorious Pink said:


> I saw the pendant today. It is, without a doubt, absolutely gorgeous. The color literally took my breath away. I had brought my blue agate to compare and IRL the colors aren’t even close. While this porcelain isn’t like VCA turquoise, it did remind me of other turquoise. Also note I did not see any white edging at all on the pendants they brought to me
> 
> with that said, regretfully I had to pass. It is a gorgeous piece, but it’s really just too small for me...just kinda disappeared when I put it on. I don’t wear pendants (although I do plan to add a magic or the pave frivole at some point, just to have a “casual” option). Im a “more is more” kind of girl.
> 
> But if you like pendants at all, THIS is PHENOMENAL.



So sorry to hear that it did not work out for you! But I do agree about the colour; it is very stunning in person.


----------



## chaneljewel

Yes, yes.  The color is amazing irl.  Pics don’t show its true beauty.


----------



## Notorious Pink

911snowball said:


> Notorious, thank you for your pendant review!  I look forward to seeing it over the weekend.  I tend to wear my holiday pendants with something else (usually a  10 or 20 motif)  as I find they tend to get a bit lost on me too.   The impact of the holiday pendant alone is not quite enough ( for me)  but I do love them so...   I find the pink porcelain and the gray mop mix well with my other necklaces and I can get more impact.   I am envisioning this years pendant with the classic yg white mop motif necklaces.....


Yes, I can definitely see pairing the pendant with the mop. I love mop but it doesn’t look great on me. I bet it would also be fabulous with malachite, too.


----------



## Notorious Pink

jenaywins said:


> So sorry to hear that it did not work out for you! But I do agree about the colour; it is very stunning in person.



Thank you, but it’s ok. I have so much spending at VCA already pre-planned, so it’s almost a relief to not add something to the list!!!


----------



## designerdiva40

911snowball said:


> Notorious, thank you for your pendant review!  I look forward to seeing it over the weekend.  I tend to wear my holiday pendants with something else (usually a  10 or 20 motif)  as I find they tend to get a bit lost on me too.   The impact of the holiday pendant alone is not quite enough ( for me)  but I do love them so...   I find the pink porcelain and the gray mop mix well with my other necklaces and I can get more impact.   I am envisioning this years pendant with the classic yg white mop motif necklaces.....


I wish someone would post a picture of this years holiday pendent with a MOP necklace.


----------



## jehaga

My Holiday collection


----------



## valnsw

designerdiva40 said:


> I wish someone would post a picture of this years holiday pendent with a MOP necklace.



Somebody posted on IG the comparison with white mother of pearl.


----------



## designerdiva40

jehaga said:


> View attachment 4557042
> 
> My Holiday collection


Which ones your favourite ?


----------



## designerdiva40

valnsw said:


> Somebody posted on IG the comparison with white mother of pearl.



Thank you so much for posting this


----------



## carlinha

designerdiva40 said:


> I wish someone would post a picture of this years holiday pendent with a MOP necklace.



here with MOP lucky butterfly necklace and Bleu Agate bracelet
* pics using my new iPhone 11 pro... top one is outdoors indirect sunlight and bottom is indoors natural daytime light


----------



## designerdiva40

carlinha said:


> here with MOP lucky butterfly necklace and Bleu Agate bracelet


Wow...... This is exactly what I wanted to see a pic of, the hey go so well together, will you wear them together ?? Thanks for taking the time to post


----------



## carlinha

Notorious Pink said:


> I saw the pendant today. It is, without a doubt, absolutely gorgeous. The color literally took my breath away. I had brought my blue agate to compare and IRL the colors aren’t even close. While this porcelain isn’t like VCA turquoise, it did remind me of other turquoise. Also note I did not see any white edging at all on the pendants they brought to me
> 
> with that said, regretfully I had to pass. It is a gorgeous piece, but it’s really just too small for me...just kinda disappeared when I put it on. I don’t wear pendants (although I do plan to add a magic or the pave frivole at some point, just to have a “casual” option). Im a “more is more” kind of girl.
> 
> But if you like pendants at all, THIS is PHENOMENAL.



your feedback is always spot on my dear!!!

I was surprised to see that the holiday pendant is almost the exact shade of my H turquoise Togo B (and with bleu agate bracelet for comparison)
* indoor pics with natural daytime light using my new iPhone 11 Pro


----------



## carlinha

designerdiva40 said:


> Wow...... This is exactly what I wanted to see a pic of, the hey go so well together, will you wear them together ?? Thanks for taking the time to post


Anytime my dear!  Yes I do plan to wear together once I have them lengthened... for now the second tighter clasp is too short for my liking!


----------



## designerdiva40

carlinha said:


> Anytime my dear!  Yes I do plan to wear together once I have them lengthened... for now the second tighter clasp is too short for my liking!


I’m


carlinha said:


> Anytime my dear!  Yes I do plan to wear together once I have them lengthened... for now the second tighter clasp is too short for my liking!



If you could only choose one for now, which would you choose the holiday pendent or the lucky butterfly ? Thanks


----------



## leuleu

designerdiva40 said:


> I’m
> 
> 
> If you could only choose one for now, which would you choose the holiday pendent or the lucky butterfly ? Thanks


Holiday without any doubt


----------



## carlinha

designerdiva40 said:


> I’m
> 
> 
> If you could only choose one for now, which would you choose the holiday pendent or the lucky butterfly ? Thanks


The MOP lucky butterfly for me but it has special sentimental meaning and also I think white MOP just stands out more on my skin tone since I’m more tan.  But I do love the blue Celeste holiday pendant as well... although to be honest, I purchased this specifically to hand down to my daughter when she is a older.  She is fair skinned and the blue really pops on her.


----------



## designerdiva40

carlinha said:


> The MOP lucky butterfly for me but it has special sentimental meaning and also I think white MOP just stands out more on my skin tone since I’m more tan.  But I do love the blue Celeste holiday pendant as well... although to be honest, I purchased this specifically to hand down to my daughter when she is a older.  She is fair skinned and the blue really pops on her.



Oh I didn’t know you had a little girl, how old is she ? Whenever I saw you post on IG I never saw your little girl but I deleted my account permanently several months ago, I’m not on any social media now and I can honestly say it’s saving me a fortune  lol How are your doggies ? I’ve lost two of mine but they were both good ages, both 16 and the other two are getting on a bit now, 11 and 14, the 14 little chihuahua has heart failure, I was going to get the back of the holiday pendent engraved with her name so she’ll always be with me xx


----------



## designerdiva40

leuleu said:


> Holiday without any doubt



I think I’m going to end up keeping the butterfly and hopefully getting the other one for Xmas, I’m taking DH with me tomorrow so fingers crossed he gets his CC out


----------



## leuleu

designerdiva40 said:


> I think I’m going to end up keeping the butterfly and hopefully getting the other one for Xmas, I’m taking DH with me tomorrow so fingers crossed he gets his CC out


I would do the opposite : buy now the anniversary and wait until Christmas for the butterfly : this one will always be there.


----------



## designerdiva40

It was quite hard to get, there was only two in Europe and luckily my store got one transferred from Munich for me but I could always put a deposit and get them to hold until Xmas.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

designerdiva40 said:


> It was quite hard to get, there was only two in Europe and luckily my store got one transferred from Munich for me but I could always put a deposit and get them to hold until Xmas.


Good choice! I love those butterflies - they are so special.  Please post lots of mod-shots if you have not already.

You can put a deposit down on the holiday pendant and when Xmas is here, you can get it. I did it with my RdN last year. It is always so special to walk out with a cert that is stamped 25 Dec or some special/commemorative date.

This year, to celebrate DH’s birthday, I bought the magic earrings. Strange logic .... I know ...


----------



## leuleu

designerdiva40 said:


> It was quite hard to get, there was only two in Europe and luckily my store got one transferred from Munich for me but I could always put a deposit and get them to hold until Xmas.


Only two ? I didn't know these holiday pendants were SO limited. I think I can forget about it 
I wanted it as my first piece of VCA.


----------



## nicole0612

leuleu said:


> Only two ? I didn't know these holiday pendants were SO limited. I think I can forget about it
> I wanted it as my first piece of VCA.


There are usually multiple shipments. I’m not sure about Europe, but in the US there is a second shipment coming later this month.


----------



## leuleu

nicole0612 said:


> There are usually multiple shipments. I’m not sure about Europe, but in the US there is a second shipment coming later this month.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

designerdiva40 said:


> It was quite hard to get, there was only two in Europe and luckily my store got one transferred from Munich for me but I could always put a deposit and get them to hold until Xmas.


It seems to be available on the U.K. VCA site for immediate purchase online, I don’t believe it can be that limited if so. (Although maybe we are no longer regarded as “Europe” any more.....)


----------



## designerdiva40

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Good choice! I love those butterflies - they are so special.  Please post lots of mod-shots if you have not already.
> 
> You can put a deposit down on the holiday pendant and when Xmas is here, you can get it. I did it with my RdN last year. It is always so special to walk out with a cert that is stamped 25 Dec or some special/commemorative date.
> 
> This year, to celebrate DH’s birthday, I bought the magic earrings. Strange logic .... I know ...



Do you think they’ll let me put a deposit on the holiday pendent as it’s a LE piece ? 
I love the magic earrings, any excuse to buy VCA even if it is for someone else’s birthday


----------



## designerdiva40

leuleu said:


> Only two ? I didn't know these holiday pendants were SO limited. I think I can forget about it
> I wanted it as my first piece of VCA.



Your store should be able to get the other one transferred for you, I’m sure they’ll make more, best to check and maybe if they haven’t got one they can put your name down, it’s a permanent line so you’ll definitely be able to get one.


----------



## designerdiva40

Diamondbirdie said:


> It seems to be available on the U.K. VCA site for immediate purchase online, I don’t believe it can be that limited if so. (Although maybe we are no longer regarded as “Europe” any more.....)


 
The butterfly wasn’t available on line when I purchased mine but I do prefer to go to the store and purchase.


----------



## darling*lucia

nicole0612 said:


> There are usually multiple shipments. I’m not sure about Europe, but in the US there is a second shipment coming later this month.


I was given the same information by helpline to concur with @nicole0612 post.

I am in Sydney Australia and the very kind lady has told me there will be 2nd shipment at the end of the month in anticipation for the pendant to be available to public then.


----------



## designerdiva40

I got my holiday pendent, looked at 5 different ones and they all had slight white at the edge but I was looking at them with a jewellery loop lol  I chose the one that was the lightest blue


----------



## bhurry

designerdiva40 said:


> I got my holiday pendent, looked at 5 different ones and they all had slight white at the edge but I was looking at them with a jewellery loop lol  I chose the one that was the lightest blue


Oh yay!!!  Please post when you can with your butterfly MOP.  I was hoping to get a butterfly necklace as I have the sweet butterfly bracelet.


----------



## bhurry

Not 


JewelryLover101 said:


> Here it is in real life! I love the color!
> 
> Has anyone else who has received theirs noticed very faint hairline scratches on the motif? Not the porcelain “bubbles” but more like scratches. This can only be seen when looking under direct light with mine, but I’m not sure if it’s a flaw or just the nature of porcelain.


sure about hairline scratches but anyone else notice like specks on the pendant?  Hard to describe if its specks or its part of the look of the pendant where the specks when looked under different light looks like a star shine?  Not sure if I am making sense.


----------



## designerdiva40

bhurry said:


> Oh yay!!!  Please post when you can with your butterfly MOP.  I was hoping to get a butterfly necklace as I have the sweet butterfly bracelet.



I exchanged the butterfly for the Holiday pendent  but planning on buying it again for Xmas, I was worried the Holiday pendent might not be available at Xmas but the butterfly I can get anytime.


----------



## dilipalomino

I planned to get the lightest one, but once I compared 7 of them in person, I gravitated toward the deepest color. I completely understand now why others were saying the color seems to shift, and it is absolutely lovely in person. The pendant seems to transform in direct sunlight, indoors, and especially in pictures. I was trying to avoid the white edges but realized it doesn’t bother me too much, given that I am aware it is made from porcelain. 

My only concern is that I noticed the deeper the color, the more texture/bubbles (?), and since I got the deepest one mine definitely is noticeable. I’m trying to convince myself that it looks more like a natural stone and has character, but I’m wondering if I should just exchange for the lighter ones that seemed smoother? It’s weird though, I don’t know if it was due to the lighting in the store, but they appeared almost dull when next to the deeper shades? I brightened the picture slightly to show more of the textured surface.


----------



## Onthego

bhurry said:


> Not
> 
> sure about hairline scratches but anyone else notice like specks on the pendant?  Hard to describe if its specks or its part of the look of the pendant where the specks when looked under different light looks like a star shine?  Not sure if I am making sense.


I definitely thought I saw tiny specs too. We are not hallucinating.


----------



## designerdiva40

dilipalomino said:


> I planned to get the lightest one, but once I compared 7 of them in person, I gravitated toward the deepest color. I completely understand now why others were saying the color seems to shift, and it is absolutely lovely in person. The pendant seems to transform in direct sunlight, indoors, and especially in pictures. I was trying to avoid the white edges but realized it doesn’t bother me too much, given that I am aware it is made from porcelain.
> 
> My only concern is that I noticed the deeper the color, the more texture/bubbles (?), and since I got the deepest one mine definitely is noticeable. I’m trying to convince myself that it looks more like a natural stone and has character, but I’m wondering if I should just exchange for the lighter ones that seemed smoother? It’s weird though, I don’t know if it was due to the lighting in the store, but they appeared almost dull when next to the deeper shades? I brightened the picture slightly to show more of the textured surface.


I chose between 5 and went with the lightest blue but they were all beautiful.


----------



## bhurry

Onthego said:


> I definitely thought I saw tiny specs too. We are not hallucinating.


Oh man i thought i was the only one since no one has mentioned it, thought maybe I was looking too hard lol


----------



## meridian

Having difficulty uploading photos.

Grey Mother of Pearl and Blue Sevres. Artificial lighting (top) and natural lighting (bottom).


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Onthego said:


> I definitely thought I saw tiny specs too. We are not hallucinating.


It looks almost as if the porcelain dye didn’t take as smoothly as expected. 
There appears to be some degree of mottling but might not be noticeable IRL. 
Such s pretty shade of blue.


----------



## carlinha

meridian said:


> Having difficulty uploading photos.
> 
> Grey Mother of Pearl and Blue Sevres. Artificial lighting (top) and natural lighting (bottom).


stunning combo on you!


----------



## zoesassynuo

Saw the holiday pendant today. The first time I am seeing any kind of holiday pendant. It has the white lining at the edges and not sure whether it was my eyes - but a tiny white dot in the middle
Of it. 

Beautiful blue though, but I only can focus on one thing for now.

really fun to see it! 
The SA did mentioned there will be another shipment coming in . So 2 shipment of holiday pendant


----------



## designerdiva40

meridian said:


> Having difficulty uploading photos.
> 
> Grey Mother of Pearl and Blue Sevres. Artificial lighting (top) and natural lighting (bottom).



Wow.... These go so well together, what lengths are you wearing them ?


----------



## dilipalomino

designerdiva40 said:


> I chose between 5 and went with the lightest blue but they were all beautiful.


Do you have any pictures of it on? I’m wondering if I should exchange for a lighter one that doesn’t have that concern of mine?


----------



## designerdiva40

dilipalomino said:


> Do you have any pictures of it on? I’m wondering if I should exchange for a lighter one that doesn’t have that concern of mine?


I haven’t taken any pics yet, I loved the darker blue ones they showed me, I took an hour to decide which one to take home....... my poor hubby was getting a bit bored, he said they all looked the same to him, men lol


----------



## designerdiva40

Here’s a pic of the one I chose.


----------



## designerdiva40

Some more pics


----------



## mokolya

meridian said:


> Having difficulty uploading photos.
> 
> Grey Mother of Pearl and Blue Sevres. Artificial lighting (top) and natural lighting (bottom).


Oh that grey mother of pearl..simply stunning 
Wear it in good health


----------



## lynne_ross

Purchased a holiday pendant for my mom today since she has had a tough year with my dad’s passing and she loves blue with her piercing blue eyes. I went with the lighter, brightest, smoothest blue. A bunch had really bumpy surface and uneven colour so I eliminated all of those and then chose the lightest colour of the smooth ones. There was a fair bit of variation in colour. 
Also, I was surprised on the colour. The ones I saw were all more like a medium turquoise colour, nothing like my blue agate. I was pleasantly surprised by that.


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> Purchased a holiday pendant for my mom today since she has had a tough year with my dad’s passing and she loves blue with her piercing blue eyes. I went with the lighter, brightest, smoothest blue. A bunch had really bumpy surface and uneven colour so I eliminated all of those and then chose the lightest colour of the smooth ones. There was a fair bit of variation in colour.
> Also, I was surprised on the colour. The ones I saw were all more like a medium turquoise colour, nothing like my blue agate. I was pleasantly surprised by that.


Such a very sweet gift for your Mom. Would love to see the color you chose!


----------



## lynne_ross

Here is pic of light pendants I picked between - again not true to colour at all! The one on bottom of pic was by far the ‘bumpiest’.


----------



## Mademoiselle_7

Hi, new member here  
I got my holiday pendant & went in the boutique today to see it in person, there were only two pieces left, a lighter version which I did not choose because it looked kind of washed out & a bit off to my liking, and another pendant that was a tad shade darker which I ended up choosing I suggest that you see it in person as every pendant is different from the other..I’m happy I finally got mine along with some gifts from my sweet SA!  Yaaay


----------



## meridian

designerdiva40 said:


> Wow.... These go so well together, what lengths are you wearing them ?



The grey MOP at the shorter length and the Blue Sevres Porcelain at 16”.


----------



## jehaga

designerdiva40 said:


> Which ones your favourite ?


Right now, the blue. Then the malachite followed by the GMOP.


----------



## darling*lucia

How beautiful 
I never knew there’s the red (carnelian?) one


----------



## darling*lucia

meridian said:


> Having difficulty uploading photos.
> 
> Grey Mother of Pearl and Blue Sevres. Artificial lighting (top) and natural lighting (bottom).


How beautiful 
I started my VCA journey in 2015 so didn’t even know about the Grey MOP back then.

Yours is so beautiful  and you wear it soooo lovely too!

It’s my unicorn piece and I hope I’ll be lucky someday to find one!
Until then I will admire yours


----------



## nicole0612

darling*lucia said:


> I was browsing IG to get more reference photos and came across this:
> 
> credit to the IGer


It’s nice to see a representation of the holiday pendants, but I believe this account might be selling fakes.


----------



## klynneann

It's disappointing that these porcelain pieces seem to have a fair number of imperfections - the white edging, bubbles and specks.  I have the Vendome blue Sevres pendant and there do not appear to be any imperfections in it.  Both are porcelain, so....??


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Klynneann, I'd think they'd share the same fabrication method.


----------



## klynneann

Cavalier Girl said:


> Klynneann, I'd think they'd share the same fabrication method.


I would think so, too!  That's why it seems so odd that the holiday pendant would not be as smooth as the Sevres pendant.  Has anyone with a Sevres pendant noticed bubbling or white edges on their pendant?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

klynneann said:


> I would think so, too!  That's why it seems so odd that the holiday pendant would not be as smooth as the Sevres pendant.  Has anyone with a Sevres pendant noticed bubbling or white edges on their pendant?



As a reminder, could you post a picture of your Vendome blue?  I don't buy the holiday pendants, but I regretted not finding a way to buy the blue Vendome.


----------



## klynneann

Cavalier Girl said:


> As a reminder, could you post a picture of your Vendome blue?  I don't buy the holiday pendants, but I regretted not finding a way to buy the blue Vendome.


I think some others have posted some comparisons, but I can post a close-up once I get home tonight  (I don't have any pics on my phone).


----------



## Cavalier Girl

lynne_ross said:


> Purchased a holiday pendant for my mom today since she has had a tough year with my dad’s passing and she loves blue with her piercing blue eyes.



Lynne, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad, and what a lovely thing to do for your mom.  My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## surfer

klynneann said:


> I would think so, too!  That's why it seems so odd that the holiday pendant would not be as smooth as the Sevres pendant.  Has anyone with a Sevres pendant noticed bubbling or white edges on their pendant?




I don’t notice it on mine....and here’s the pink porcelain collection thrown in for good measure. To me there’s colour variation only


----------



## lynne_ross

Cavalier Girl said:


> Lynne, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad, and what a lovely thing to do for your mom.  My thoughts are with you both.


Thanks you, so sweet of you.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, Surfer!  Now I'm really sad I didn't try to secure it.


----------



## bhurry

I want a pink one!!!!   Why didn’t I discover VCA then....


----------



## surfer

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, Surfer!  Now I'm really sad I didn't try to secure it.



They still have it in Paris hopefully?


----------



## LOYER

Porcelaine Bleu Celeste avec diamant
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 , j'adore ! voici le mien


----------



## Bisoux78

jehaga said:


> View attachment 4557042
> 
> My Holiday collection


I’m salivating over your Malachite piece! lol. How has the stone been holding up? Just curious because of all the complaints about Malachite.


----------



## jehaga

Bisoux78 said:


> I’m salivating over your Malachite piece! lol. How has the stone been holding up? Just curious because of all the complaints about Malachite.


It’s the same beauty as it ever was! Curious myself about what the complaints are about...


----------



## bhurry

Ok, so I was contemplating about this year’s HP but finally went in and looked at it personally with my daughter.  My daughter who usually does not like a blue color somehow liked this pendant.  I figured maybe this is as close as I will get to somewhat turquoise VCA jewelry and got the pendant.  Anyways, this will be passed on to my daughter hopefully much much later in life.  The color of course changes with different lighting.  Picked the lightest color.


----------



## bhurry

Pics


----------



## bhurry

Pics


----------



## bhurry

More


----------



## bhurry

This is the best I can do with showing the 2 HP together.


----------



## cloee

bhurry said:


> Pics


love the shade you got. Congrats


----------



## jenayb

bhurry said:


> Pics



This is a very lovely shade!


----------



## leuleu

LOYER said:


> Porcelaine Bleu Celeste avec diamant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4562594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , j'adore ! voici le mien


Bravo !


----------



## Dextersmom

While out of town on Friday, I received a text from my SA that my pendant arrived.  Tuesday is the day it will arrive to my home and I can't wait. Here is the pic he sent.


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> While out of town on Friday, I received a text from my SA that my pendant arrived.  Tuesday is the day it will arrive to my home and I can't wait. Here is the pic he sent.


Beautiful choice, congratulations my friend! This will be lovely with your adorable outfits.


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> Beautiful choice, congratulations my friend! This will be lovely with your adorable outfits.


Thank you so much, my friend.


----------



## winterwinter

Hi Everyone,

I'm debating that whether I should get a Magic Alhambra bracelet (Yellow gold, Tiger Eye, Carnelian) or a Vintage Alhambra bracelet, 5 motifs (Tiger Eye). I have a neutral skin tone with a yellow undertone. I feel like that the Magic Alhambra bracelet is a better choice since I already have a vintage Alhambra necklace (Carnelian). But I have also heard people saying that the Magic Alhambra bracelet gets scratched more easily so I'm not sure... Can anyone shed some light? Thanks a lot!


----------



## VandaOrchid

jehaga said:


> View attachment 4557042
> 
> My Holiday collection


What a great collection! I was just thinking the other day that I really hope they come out with a holiday pendant in malachite. Alas, I only started looking at VCA about 2-3 years ago and apparently they’ve already made one. What year did they release the malachite? I imagine the only way to get one of these is on the secondary market now?


----------



## Brennamom

Stopped into SCP today, they have the holiday pendant on display under a glass cloche. It’s pretty, but it actually (to me) looks smaller than a typical Vintage. The lovely and patient SA said she was finding  it a hard sell to her Asian clients due to the color... I also tried on the guilloche and didn’t like it as much as I had hoped. The YG Onyx Pure Alhambra, on the other hand, was striking!


----------



## jehaga

karly9 said:


> What a great collection! I was just thinking the other day that I really hope they come out with a holiday pendant in malachite. Alas, I only started looking at VCA about 2-3 years ago and apparently they’ve already made one. What year did they release the malachite? I imagine the only way to get one of these is on the secondary market now?


2013. I don’t know why I stopped collecting between 2014 and 2017.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Brennamom said:


> Stopped into SCP today, they have the holiday pendant on display under a glass cloche. It’s pretty, but it actually (to me) looks smaller than a typical Vintage.



that’s interesting. When I went to look at it, I also thought it was tiny, but I thought that perhaps it was just me. I don’t wear pendants so everything seems to look small in comparison.


----------



## lisawhit

I’m really happy with this years holiday pendant


----------



## Dextersmom

lisawhit said:


> I’m really happy with this years holiday pendant


Your collection is breathtaking.


----------



## Brennamom

Notorious Pink said:


> that’s interesting. When I went to look at it, I also thought it was tiny, but I thought that perhaps it was just me. I don’t wear pendants so everything seems to look small in comparison.


Whew! Glad it's not just me, LOL. I wear a Sweet Butterfly every day an it seemed just a tad larger than that. The Pure is humongous in comparison.


----------



## kimber418

Hi Everyone!  I am finally getting around to posting my 2019 Holiday pendant which by the way ....I totally LOVE!
I added a comparison photo of a motif from my Lapis/pave 20 motif to compare the blues with the 2019 Porcelain  pendant and of course turquoise!  The 2019 Holiday Pendant photographs darker than it actually appears in person as you can see from the middle photo where I got close to the actual cornflower(ish) blue color.   My gray MOP holiday pendant also photographs darker than it actually is.


----------



## nicole0612

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am finally getting around to posting my 2019 Holiday pendant which by the way ....I totally LOVE!
> I added a comparison photo of a motif from my Lapis/pave 20 motif to compare the blues with the 2019 Porcelain  pendant and of course turquoise!  The 2019 Holiday Pendant photographs darker than it actually appears in person as you can see from the middle photo where I got close to the actual cornflower(ish) blue color.   My gray MOP holiday pendant also photographs darker than it actually is.
> View attachment 4564893
> View attachment 4564895
> View attachment 4564894
> View attachment 4564893


What a lively Holiday collection! Of course your turquoise and lapis pieces are just beautiful. Your photo brings such fun to the Holiday collection, I love it.


----------



## Brennamom

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am finally getting around to posting my 2019 Holiday pendant which by the way ....I totally LOVE!
> I added a comparison photo of a motif from my Lapis/pave 20 motif to compare the blues with the 2019 Porcelain  pendant and of course turquoise!  The 2019 Holiday Pendant photographs darker than it actually appears in person as you can see from the middle photo where I got close to the actual cornflower(ish) blue color.   My gray MOP holiday pendant also photographs darker than it actually is.
> View attachment 4564893
> View attachment 4564895
> View attachment 4564894
> View attachment 4564893


Gorgeous!! My all time fave is still the MOP!


----------



## Dextersmom

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am finally getting around to posting my 2019 Holiday pendant which by the way ....I totally LOVE!
> I added a comparison photo of a motif from my Lapis/pave 20 motif to compare the blues with the 2019 Porcelain  pendant and of course turquoise!  The 2019 Holiday Pendant photographs darker than it actually appears in person as you can see from the middle photo where I got close to the actual cornflower(ish) blue color.   My gray MOP holiday pendant also photographs darker than it actually is.
> View attachment 4564893
> View attachment 4564895
> View attachment 4564894
> View attachment 4564893


What a collection.  Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am finally getting around to posting my 2019 Holiday pendant which by the way ....I totally LOVE!
> I added a comparison photo of a motif from my Lapis/pave 20 motif to compare the blues with the 2019 Porcelain  pendant and of course turquoise!  The 2019 Holiday Pendant photographs darker than it actually appears in person as you can see from the middle photo where I got close to the actual cornflower(ish) blue color.   My gray MOP holiday pendant also photographs darker than it actually is.
> View attachment 4564893
> View attachment 4564895
> View attachment 4564894
> View attachment 4564893


What an amazing collection of pendants and more! Totally fabulous! 

The contrast between the YG and the PG is not that noticeable? Still completely wow-ed by your collection.


----------



## Dextersmom

Here is mine.  I love it.


----------



## Rhl2987

Dextersmom said:


> Here is mine.  I love it.


That is perfect on you! I love it stacked with your diamond.


----------



## Dextersmom

Rhl2987 said:


> That is perfect on you! I love it stacked with your diamond.


Thank you.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Dextersmom said:


> Here is mine.  I love it.


Looks AMAZING on you!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

GeorginaLavender said:


> Looks AMAZING on you!!!!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Iyang

Here are the five different blue stones for comparison.  Vendom blue sevres, Lapis, Celestial sevres, blue agate and turquoise.  
The blue sevres looks black under the camera


----------



## Notorious Pink

Iyang said:


> Here are the five different blue stones for comparison.  Vendom blue sevres, Lapis, Celestial sevres, blue agate and turquoise.
> The blue sevres looks black under the camera


Honestly your turquoise is the best color of that stone I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Iyang said:


> Here are the five different blue stones for comparison.  Vendom blue sevres, Lapis, Celestial sevres, blue agate and turquoise.
> The blue sevres looks black under the camera


I hope that you don’t mind that I did this - for future reference


----------



## kimber418

Notorious Pink said:


> Honestly your turquoise is the best color of that stone I’ve ever seen.



_Yang,
Is your turquoise new or an older piece?  I have never seen VCA turquoise that light.   It is very pretty!  They all are.
It is interesting to see how close Lapis, Celestial Sevres & Blue Agate are in color.  Thanks for posting!  Also Notorious Pink thank you for labeling!  _


----------



## nicole0612

kimber418 said:


> _Yang,
> Is your turquoise new or an older piece?  I have never seen VCA turquoise that light.   It is very pretty!  They all are.
> It is interesting to see how close Lapis, Celestial Sevres & Blue Agate are in color.  Thanks for posting!  Also Notorious Pink thank you for labeling!  _


I was told by my sales associate that the newer turquoise is a little lighter in color. I have turquoise in both metals, and my turquoise in yellow gold is definitely darker and brighter. The turquoise in white gold has more variety in color, but definitely more of a powder blue in some cases.


----------



## kimber418

nicole0612 said:


> I was told by my sales associate that the newer turquoise is a little lighter in color. I have turquoise in both metals, and my turquoise in yellow gold is definitely darker and brighter. The turquoise in white gold has more variety in color, but definitely more of a powder blue in some cases.



That is very interesting about the newer turquoise being lighter in color.  It does make sense though - I have noticed for a long time many of the smaller pieces of turquoise like the sweets seem to have the lighter tones of turquoise.  I love the look of your turquoise.


----------



## nicole0612

kimber418 said:


> That is very interesting about the newer turquoise being lighter in color.  It does make sense though - I have noticed for a long time many of the smaller pieces of turquoise like the sweets seem to have the lighter tones of turquoise.  I love the look of your turquoise.


Thank you Kimber. Your turquoise pieces have such a pretty shade as well!
I think the darker turquoise is still available, especially in the higher end pieces, but it does seem like the default is a little bit lighter color, as my SA suggested.


----------



## DS2006

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you Kimber. Your turquoise pieces have such a pretty shade as well!
> I think the darker turquoise is still available, especially in the higher end pieces, but it does seem like the default is a little bit lighter color, as my SA suggested.



I am puzzled by that, because my perlee turquoise earrings are a really excellent, deep color.  I just wonder why VCA would not use a more consistent shade of turquoise when apparently they can access enough for the perlee line?  It would make it very hard for people trying to add another piece if they use that wide a range of color.


----------



## DS2006

Iyang said:


> Here are the five different blue stones for comparison.  Vendom blue sevres, Lapis, Celestial sevres, blue agate and turquoise.
> The blue sevres looks black under the camera



Wow!! That is definitely a picture worth saving. They are all beautiful, but that lapis is out of this world gorgeous! Oh, how I wish they could have made more of those!


----------



## nicole0612

DS2006 said:


> I am puzzled by that, because my perlee turquoise earrings are a really excellent, deep color.  I just wonder why VCA would not use a more consistent shade of turquoise when apparently they can access enough for the perlee line?  It would make it very hard for people trying to add another piece if they use that wide a range of color.


Your perlee earrings are beautiful.
I think like with all things, different people prefer different shades. Especially if they’ve already started their collection with one shade, or if one shade is more complementary to their complexion.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

DS2006 said:


> I am puzzled by that, because my perlee turquoise earrings are a really excellent, deep color.  I just wonder why VCA would not use a more consistent shade of turquoise when apparently they can access enough for the perlee line?  It would make it very hard for people trying to add another piece if they use that wide a range of color.


This is my fav shade - hands down!


----------



## nycmamaofone

DS2006 said:


> I am puzzled by that, because my perlee turquoise earrings are a really excellent, deep color.  I just wonder why VCA would not use a more consistent shade of turquoise when apparently they can access enough for the perlee line?  It would make it very hard for people trying to add another piece if they use that wide a range of color.



I love your Perlee Couleurs earrings! I suddenly became drawn to these...I know this is off topic, but how do you like this line? I’ve been eying the malachite earrings and pendant. It’s also interesting that the prices for this line tend to be less expensive than the equivalent size Alhambra line.


----------



## DS2006

nycmamaofone said:


> I love your Perlee Couleurs earrings! I suddenly became drawn to these...I know this is off topic, but how do you like this line? I’ve been eying the malachite earrings and pendant. It’s also interesting that the prices for this line tend to be less expensive than the equivalent size Alhambra line.



Thank you! I also apologize for the rabbit trail, but I really love the Perlee Couleurs (mainly the earrings, pendants, and rings)!!!  I was hesitant at first, but the quality of the earrings is certainly excellent!  I actually now like the idea of a little variety with stone pieces rather than having all Alhambra. (Of course, I'd buy turquoise VA immediately if it were offered again in this color!)   I don't really wear green, but honestly, those malachite pieces are so gorgeous that I am tempted to get them! The stones in these pieces are much thicker than Alhambra, and I like that part, too. I am going ahead and getting another piece soon. I am afraid if they become popular either prices will go up or they'll run out of the turquoise again!  If they could only add lapis, I'd be VERY happy!!!

(I think one reason the earrings are less than VA ear clips is that they have posts with lapoucette style backs and not the earclips.)


----------



## nycmamaofone

DS2006 said:


> Thank you! I also apologize for the rabbit trail, but I really love the Perlee Couleurs (mainly the earrings, pendants, and rings)!!!  I was hesitant at first, but the quality of the earrings is certainly excellent!  I actually now like the idea of a little variety with stone pieces rather than having all Alhambra. (Of course, I'd buy turquoise VA immediately if it were offered again in this color!)   I don't really wear green, but honestly, those malachite pieces are so gorgeous that I am tempted to get them! The stones in these pieces are much thicker than Alhambra, and I like that part, too. I am going ahead and getting another piece soon. I am afraid if they become popular either prices will go up or they'll run out of the turquoise again!  If they could only add lapis, I'd be VERY happy!!!
> 
> (I think one reason the earrings are less than VA ear clips is that they have posts with lapoucette style backs and not the earclips.)



Ooh, thanks! I feel like these may be in my near future! And I love your point about varying the styles. I feel like it “goes” with the Alhambra (compliments it nicely) but isn’t so repetitive. And it’s nice to know it’s more substantial!


----------



## nycmamaofone

DS2006 said:


> Thank you! I also apologize for the rabbit trail, but I really love the Perlee Couleurs (mainly the earrings, pendants, and rings)!!!  I was hesitant at first, but the quality of the earrings is certainly excellent!  I actually now like the idea of a little variety with stone pieces rather than having all Alhambra. (Of course, I'd buy turquoise VA immediately if it were offered again in this color!)   I don't really wear green, but honestly, those malachite pieces are so gorgeous that I am tempted to get them! The stones in these pieces are much thicker than Alhambra, and I like that part, too. I am going ahead and getting another piece soon. I am afraid if they become popular either prices will go up or they'll run out of the turquoise again!  If they could only add lapis, I'd be VERY happy!!!
> 
> (I think one reason the earrings are less than VA ear clips is that they have posts with lapoucette style backs and not the earclips.)



Ooh, thanks! I feel like these may be in my near future! And I love your point about varying the styles. I feel like it “goes” with the Alhambra (compliments it nicely) but isn’t so repetitive. And it’s nice to know it’s more substantial!


----------



## pwecious_323

Girls who go the 2019 holiday pendant. Do you have any regrets?


----------



## LOYER

Bonjour, pas de regrets pour moi. Il est magnifique, je le porte très souvent.


----------



## lisawhit

pwecious_323 said:


> Girls who go the 2019 holiday pendant. Do you have any regrets?


nope


----------



## DreamingPink

pwecious_323 said:


> Girls who go the 2019 holiday pendant. Do you have any regrets?


No, love it


----------



## cafecreme15

LOYER said:


> Bonjour, pas de regrets pour moi. Il est magnifique, je le porte très souvent.


Ditto! Can't get enough of this shade of blue. I usually wear it layered with my YG frivole necklace.


----------



## jacyh

Notorious Pink said:


> I hope that you don’t mind that I did this - for future reference
> 
> View attachment 4568816


Celestial Sevres is going straight into my wishlist!


----------



## Watches&Jewels

Cafecreme, can you please post a picture of your holiday pendant with the Frivole necklace? I would love to see. Thanks!


----------



## cafecreme15

Watches&Jewels said:


> Cafecreme, can you please post a picture of your holiday pendant with the Frivole necklace? I would love to see. Thanks!


----------



## Watches&Jewels

It’s so pretty! Is that the mini Frivole? It looks beautiful on you. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## cafecreme15

Watches&Jewels said:


> It’s so pretty! Is that the mini Frivole? It looks beautiful on you. Thanks for the pic!


Thank you! Yes, it’s the mini.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Love these on you!!


----------



## fashionelite

Does anyone know why the pendant is listed at $4600 on the website? Is that a mistake? https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ca/e...mbra/vcarp46000-vintage-alhambra-pendant.html


----------



## cafecreme15

fashionelite said:


> Does anyone know why the pendant is listed at $4600 on the website? Is that a mistake? https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ca/e...mbra/vcarp46000-vintage-alhambra-pendant.html


This is Canadian dollars! Sometimes the site will just randomly switch location for some reason. It is $3,550 USD.


----------



## marbella8

kimber418 said:


> That is very interesting about the newer turquoise being lighter in color.  It does make sense though - I have noticed for a long time many of the smaller pieces of turquoise like the sweets seem to have the lighter tones of turquoise.  I love the look of your turquoise.



I also feel that my pendant in turquoise has gotten darker over time, probably because of lotions and perfume, etc. that shouldn’t technically touch it, versus my earrings.


----------



## baglover4ever

is this pendant sold out already? I saw it on the website but it won't let me add to shopping bag.


----------



## gagabag

baglover4ever said:


> is this pendant sold out already? I saw it on the website but it won't let me add to shopping bag.


Most likely sold out. These are limited edition and usually sold out well before Christmas. Perhaps reach out to your SA in case there are some left?


----------



## susan08

is there a thread for 2020 limited edition?


----------



## Diamondbirdie

susan08 said:


> is there a thread for 2020 limited edition?


Doubt it, there isn’t usually any intel on the stone choice until late summer, into September, as far as I recall. And who knows what will happen this year.


----------



## oceanblueapril

I am really in love with 2019 holiday pendant! Thank you for letting me share


----------



## oceanblueapril

baglover4ever said:


> is this pendant sold out already? I saw it on the website but it won't let me add to shopping bag.


I called VCA US online store and was able to locate one a week ago. Good luck!


----------



## Notorious Pink

oceanblueapril said:


> I am really in love with 2019 holiday pendant! Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 4735040
> View attachment 4735039
> View attachment 4735041
> View attachment 4735042



It’s perfect on you! 
I also love your striped top.


----------



## susan08

oceanblueapril said:


> I called VCA US online store and was able to locate one a week ago. Good luck!



wow! Happy for you! I’m surprised they still have inventory at this time of year.


----------



## oceanblueapril

susan08 said:


> wow! Happy for you! I’m surprised they still have inventory at this time of year.


I think I got pretty lucky. I am happy I was able to grab one.


----------



## oceanblueapril

Notorious Pink said:


> It’s perfect on you!
> I also love your striped top.


Thank you!


----------



## park56

oceanblueapril said:


> I am really in love with 2019 holiday pendant! Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 4735040
> View attachment 4735039
> View attachment 4735041
> View attachment 4735042



Oceanblueapril, those pendants together are so pretty. Also, I love your striped top. Can you please share with us the designer?


----------



## oceanblueapril

park56 said:


> Oceanblueapril, those pendants together are so pretty. Also, I love your striped top. Can you please share with us the designer?


Thank you!  Striped top is from Veronica beard.


----------



## park56

oceanblueapril said:


> Thank you!  Striped top is from Veronica beard.



Thank you!


----------



## 100700

I just ordered a blue agate bracelet to pair with it. This color is so beautiful  my favorite color of vca


----------



## 100700

Just got the ba bracelet it match the 19 hp necklace perfectly. And ba bracelet is too pretty ><


----------



## pinkrose398

I'm surprised this pendant is still available on the website and let me add to cart! https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ca/e...mbra/vcarp46000-vintage-alhambra-pendant.html


----------



## Alena21

pinkrose398 said:


> I'm surprised this pendant is still available on the website and let me add to cart! https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ca/e...mbra/vcarp46000-vintage-alhambra-pendant.html


I'm not. It didn't sell well. It is still available in the boutiques.


----------



## gagabag

Alena21 said:


> I'm not. It didn't sell well. It is still available in the boutiques.


Agreed. They released too many blues last year. I got the butterfly lapis earrings first, followed by the turquoise perlee set, then the bleu agate set. By the time holiday pendant came, I was underwhelmed.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Have they done a malachite one?


----------



## lisawhit

nycmamaofone said:


> Have they done a malachite one?


yes in 2013


----------



## ShoooSh

Never too late


----------



## Obsessed_girl

Ver nice


----------



## Notorious Pink

ShoooSh said:


> Never too late
> 
> View attachment 4810180
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810181


It’s VERY pretty!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

ShoooSh said:


> Never too late
> 
> View attachment 4810180
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810181


Gorgeous! I know a lot of people here don’t like this pendant but I adore mine and think it needs to be seen in person to appreciate the color.


----------



## gracie05

I know I’m super late to the game but I just got the 2019 holiday pendant! It matches perfectly with the Hermès color bleu Zanzibar


----------



## cafecreme15

gracie05 said:


> I know I’m super late to the game but I just got the 2019 holiday pendant! It matches perfectly with the Hermès color bleu Zanzibar
> View attachment 4819571
> View attachment 4819573


Never too late to pick up a beautiful piece! Love with the bag.


----------



## marbella8

I have to say I love mine. Unlike turquoise, I can wear it in the shower, etc., and sometimes I wear it with the matte-gold side showing, one of the only pieces of VCA that is a good deal, since it’s a 2-for-1, lol!

I tried the blue agate 10-motif and found the translucency weird with so-many motifs to be honest. Love it on other people, but prefer the porcelain as a pendant/necklace to agate.


----------



## cafecreme15

marbella8 said:


> I have to say I love mine. Unlike turquoise, I can wear it in the shower, etc., and sometimes I wear it with the matte-gold side showing, one of the only pieces of VCA that is a good deal, since it’s a 2-for-1, lol!
> 
> I tried the blue agate 10-motif and found the translucency weird with so-many motifs to be honest. Love it on other people, but prefer the porcelain as a pendant/necklace to agate.


Is porcelain safe to wear in the shower? I’ve been playing it safe with mine but this would make things easier for sure.


----------



## marbella8

cafecreme15 said:


> Is porcelain safe to wear in the shower? I’ve been playing it safe with mine but this would make things easier for sure.



I do shower with it, never pool or ocean. It’s been fine, but I also rotate necklaces, so it’s never on for more than a week. I feel like the porcelain may seem like an inexpensive material, but the blue is so pretty and so easy to wear. Afterall, many of Van Cleef’s stones they use are inexpensive, like mop, so I just think in terms of the wearability and something I don’t want to worry about.


----------



## ShoooSh

Notorious Pink said:


> It’s VERY pretty!!!





cafecreme15 said:


> Gorgeous! I know a lot of people here don’t like this pendant but I adore mine and think it needs to be seen in person to appreciate the color.



Thank u ladies  

I am head over heels in LOVE with mine


----------



## cafecreme15

marbella8 said:


> I do shower with it, never pool or ocean. It’s been fine, but I also rotate necklaces, so it’s never on for more than a week. I feel like the porcelain may seem like an inexpensive material, but the blue is so pretty and so easy to wear. Afterall, many of Van Cleef’s stones they use are inexpensive, like mop, so I just think in terms of the wearability and something I don’t want to worry about.


Such a good point. Other than that natural vs man made distinction, I’m not sure why people look down on porcelain. It’s not like the other stones VCA uses are inherently more valuable. I think we’ve all come to accept that we’re paying mostly for craftsmanship and branding with these prices!


----------



## marbella8

cafecreme15 said:


> Such a good point. Other than that natural vs man made distinction, I’m not sure why people look down on porcelain. It’s not like the other stones VCA uses are inherently more valuable. I think we’ve all come to accept that we’re paying mostly for craftsmanship and branding with these prices!



I agree, if you buy VCA, you realize you are overpaying for something beautiful and beautifully made. It’s about the enjoyment and craftsmanship, and I feel better knowing I can wear something without worrying about perfumes, showers, etc. I’m the same
way with my bags. I like to use them, lol, and porcelain allows for that. I’ll be honest, I also really like the matte-gold back of the pendant, to me, I prefer it to the look of the Vintage-Alhambra pendant in YG, but that’s a personal-style preference. Love the vintage pendant on others.


----------



## VCA LOVER

kimber418 said:


> I think this would make an awesome 2019 Holiday Pendant.  Just a suggestion VCA!
> I would love to see if anyone else has one they would love VCA to offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4513821


They've made in white gold for 2020


----------



## kimber418

VCA LOVER said:


> They've made in white gold for 2020


I think I wrote that almost a year ago. Yes I am aware the 2020 HO is white gold.


----------



## Fan2020

I have been waitinf for the white gold version. Hope they have the multi mortif necklace and bracelets to follow


----------

